# Age v. Iron: Chilli's journal.



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I finally got around to a journal. Here's my plan for the new year.

Aim - To get my lifts up (this is an over simplification, as it is in fact part of a larger picture, which is to increase my strength and fitness, rehab my back and recomp my body, but I think simple is good).

*A bit about me -*

I'm 49 years old. Only been training for 3 years. In that time got myself from a skinny fat lard **** to what I am now- a lot fitter than I was, but pretty skinny (in fact veering towards skinny fat again at the moment if truth be told!). I'm going to be 50 this year, so I need to get myself in gear and knuckle down before my joints sieze up.

I'm exceedingly 'time poor', as are a lot of people on here, I know. I work long hours, have a 3.5 - 4 hr round trip each day, and have a very busy family life (3 kids, one of whom is severely disabled, so needs a lot of care and a lot of lifting around). Added to this, my wife works part time, often at the weekends, so I'm looking after everything for at least part of the weekend. As a result, I train between 6 and 7 am in the week and between about 8 and 9 am either Saturday or Sunday.

I have a lower back problem which flares up with the slightest provocation. Trying to strengthen my back and core is one of the main reasons I train. It often impacts on training though, as in twice this year it's gone, leaving me unable to train. I'm constantly searching for ways to strengthen/rehab it.

*Current Stats* - Height - 6'1"

Weight - 90kg

BF - 24% (according to my calipers, which is the reference I'll be using)

Chest - 113cm

Bicep - 39cm

Waist - 96.5 (at belly button height)

Thigh - 63.5cm

*My training* -

My back injuries caused me to stop squatting and dead lifting altogether until early last year when I decided this was ridiculous, so started again, with just the bar. I gradually worked my way up to 80 kg on both ( very light, I know, but I have to work with what I've got - it's a work in progress!)

I then started using wendler's 5/3/1, training 4 times a week and was really enjoying it, but a couple of months ago I tore a calf muscle. This left me on crutches and unable to do a lot of decent training. Then, when it finally healed, I got back into training for another few weeks when my back went for the second time this year (whilst bending down to pick up a shoe). Back on crutches. 2 weeks this time, and still hobbling another couple of weeks after that. So it's the new year and I'm starting wendler's over. Again, my squats and deads will be very light (no sniggering at the back) and I'm deliberately going to progress much much slower on these than on the other lifts. Don't want to risk going near to failure with them. Other than that it'll be basic wendler's with the triumvirate for assistance exercises (at least to start with). Oh, and I'll be buying a belt. Don't care if people think it's silly wearing a belt while squatting 60kg.

I also do cardio 2 days in the form of 1 session of cross training (no, not cross fit! It's a kind of P.T. Class from hell - lots of high intensity body weight exercises, with boxing, skipping, burpees, mountain climbers, etc) and 1 kettlebells class. However, at the end of Jan I'm swapping the cross training for kickboxing.

*Current lifts* -

Press - 45

Bench - 82.5

Squat - 80

Deadlift - 80

(I know they're ridiculously light, but that's the whole point of this!)

*Diet* -

Nothing revolutionary. I eat pretty clean. I aim for 1.5 - 2g protein per lb bw, 25% fat, the remainder made up of carbs/protein. I've put on a fair bit of bf in the last 2 or 3 months due to rubbish training caused by the aforementioned injuries and a subsequent plummeting of dietary discipline. For that reason I'll be eating a calorie deficit (2300) just for the first couple of months while the weights are not too challenging in the hope of shedding a bit of fat. by the time the weights are going up I'll shift up to about 3300 cal pd. a typical day would look like this -

Brekky (pre w.o.) - 1 banana, 2 slices whole meal toast

Meal 2 (post w.o) - 300ml semi goats milk, 2 scoops whey, 50 ml nat peanut butter, 50 ml

Oats, 1 banana, 15 ml udo's oil.

Meal 3 - - peak body pro 50 bar.

Meal 4 - - 100 g brown pasta 200g grilled chicken

Meal 5 - - 2 scoops whey,

Meal 6 - - 250 g grilled chicken, steak or fish, mixed salad

Meal 7 - - 2 scoops casein, 200 ml semi skimmed goats milk

Comes to roughly 3300 cal. Protein 370g, carbs 230g, fat 95g.

Don't drink much (though have been putting a bit away the last few weeks), apart from a few glasses of wine at the weekend.

I know meals 1-3 aren't ideal, in so far as they don't contain much 'real' food. However, when you consider that they happen in between 5.00am and 9.30, by which time I've got up, dressed, trained, gone home, showered and changed. Then gone out again, got a train to London and started work. So it's all about getting it in in time.

*Supplements* -

Creatine, L Glutamine, Beta Alinine, ZMA, vit D, Glucosmine. Never used AAS. I've nothing against it (in fact I've got a tub of dbol sitting in a drawer that I bought about a year ago but never used), but just feel that there's still so much to achieve with diet, training and sleeping that I would just be trying to run before I could walk.

It's New Year's Day today. The gym's closed, so tomorrow the games commence! Any advice/comments/spelling corrections gratefully received. Thanks for reading. Happy new year!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good luck with all this...I know it can sound a bit trite but age is only a number.

How much Vit D you taking, I was dosing 5kiu ed but I felt a bit dizzy almost about an hour after, so take 2k now.

Kickboxing sounds good, the young 'uns if they learn your age'll think 'old boy'..then go & defeat them!

I'll be reading this with great interest mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Good luck with all this...I know it can sound a bit trite but age is only a number.
> 
> How much Vit D you taking, I was dosing 5kiu ed but I felt a bit dizzy almost about an hour after, so take 2k now.
> 
> ...


cheers mate! the vit d i take is 5000, can'y say I notice any discernable effects. The main reason I take it is because I work inside, often in rooms with no windows, so get very little exposure to sunlight, especially in winter.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck and happy new yr mate.

I take 10,000 iu's a day of the Vit D to try and compensate for the winter.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Good luck and happy new yr mate.
> 
> I take 10,000 iu's a day of the Vit D to try and compensate for the winter.


Thanks Milky. You too.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been using an Argo scale for bf measuring I really don't think it's that reliable.

How many points will you take the caliper reading from?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am in and have one suggestion of the batt,normaly i would always have my protein /carbs after training ,but you have been in bed before training,leaving your fuel reserve low ,i would putone or two scoop down my neck of cassein powder on awakening in water,then banana and toast,should not bring an insulin spike about but will prevent catabolism.Also in the whey shake after training avoid oil/peanut as it will slow uptake of protein,you can absorb more protein at this time too then riding a natty insulin spike,half hour later oils ok!Good luck mate ,nice us oldies gotta look out for each other...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I've been using an Argo scale for bf measuring I really don't think it's that reliable.
> 
> How many points will you take the caliper reading from?


I just take it from one point but I take it 3 times and average out the reading.



biglbs said:


> I am in and have one suggestion of the batt,normaly i would always have my protein /carbs after training ,but you have been in bed before training,leaving your fuel reserve low ,i would putone or two scoop down my neck of cassein powder on awakening in water,then banana and toast,should not bring an insulin spike about but will prevent catabolism.Also in the whey shake after training avoid oil/peanut as it will slow uptake of protein,you can absorb more protein at this time too then riding a natty insulin spike,half hour later oils ok!Good luck mate ,nice us oldies gotta look out for each other...


Cheers mate. I'll adjust accordingly from tmrw!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

After your shameless plug in the Old Gits Thread what could I do but take a peek and sub? :thumb:

Good luck with this, maintaining a journal is such a good way to track progress and keep motivated


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> After your shameless plug in the Old Gits Thread what could I do but take a peek and sub? :thumb:
> 
> Good luck with this, maintaining a journal is such a good way to track progress and keep motivated


I'm all about the shameless self promotion! Cheers Greshie.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, the last of the holiday indulgence is almost over. Big roast dinner today, followed by a nice glass of Sauternes. I've got a really nice single malt there, I'll probably allow myself one of those this evening. Then, that's it. Can't wait for tomorrow to get back in the gym. Feels like a lifetime since I lifted anything.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I had one glass of single malt last night and ended up with heartburn !


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Am signed on and watching........ Happy new year buddy and good luck with smashing that iron..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in friend, this should be good!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

What a sh!tty night! Couldn't sleep for about 2hours after going to bed, cos of heartburn (I blame Greshie for this - the power of suggestion), went downstairs, took some rennies and a 5ml diazepam. That did the trick, until I was woken up by one of my daughters at 2.15. Finally got her off, only to be woken by my boy at 5.00. Happy days. Oh well, at least I'm back in the gym today! Soon as everyone else is up I'm in there.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I slept like a log last night :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Missed this .... Good luck chilli hope it all goes well for you pal .... :thumb:

Will pop in occaisionally when your team gets stuffed,ok think i will be in here alot then :whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I slept like a log last night :whistling:


Well bully for you


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Missed this .... Good luck chilli hope it all goes well for you pal .... :thumb:
> 
> Will pop in occaisionally when your team gets stuffed,ok think i will be in here alot then :whistling:


Cheers mate. Cvnt.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> Well bully for you


  hopefully tonight will make up for last night ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good to get going again today. Very light weights at the mo, but at least everything's moving again -

wendler's 5/3/1, week 1 (3x5)

Military press - warm ups, then -

25x5

30x5

35x12

wide grip pull ups (bodyweight only) - 5,4,3,3,3 (jeez. I was never any good at these, but a few weeks out and they seem almost impossible).

dips (bodyweight only) - 5x10.

Threw in a couple of sets of chins (2x5) for good measure as punishment for being such a pussy.

Plenty of stretching afterwards. Going to get myself a foam roller and start doing de franco's agile 8 every day as per @martin brown 's advice. Also need to get a belt.

Supps - 5 ml l glutamine, 2.5 ml beta alinine pre w/o. 5ml creatine, 5ml l glutamine, 2.5 ml beta alinine 500mg vit d post w/o.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looking good ... 

I've avoided wide grip anything on the pullups/chins so far!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Looking good ...
> 
> I've avoided wide grip anything on the pullups/chins so far!


It's not that wide if truth be told! besides, I looked at your journal. Aren't you doing sets of 20, weighted? That wipes the floor with my piddling sets!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> It's not that wide if truth be told! besides, I looked at your journal. Aren't you doing sets of 20, weighted? That wipes the floor with my piddling sets!


Indeed I am ... but only a small weight ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Think I'm gonna struggle to keep to 2300 cals today. I'm close already and still hungry! Got a few UWL pills knocking around. Think I'll pop one of them tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup. Deffo going to struggle with 2300 cals. My count was 2448 today and I'm hungry! Doesn't leave me any room for a casein shake overnight either. Macros were 221 protein, 143 carbs and 96 fat, so they're in the kind of proportion I'm looking for, but I'll need to work a bit harder at it if I want to shift a bit of this fat before I start upping the calories again.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilli said:


> Yup. Deffo going to struggle with 2300 cals. My count was 2448 today and I'm hungry! Doesn't leave me any room for a casein shake overnight either. Macros were 221 protein, 143 carbs and 96 fat, so they're in the kind of proportion I'm looking for, but I'll need to work a bit harder at it if I want to shift a bit of this fat before I start upping the calories again.


I am dredding the cal restriction,that goes with my next phase,probably why i cannot shake this virus,,,mind see's it as lesser of two evils pmsl


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I am dredding the cal restriction,that goes with my next phase,probably why i cannot shake this virus,,,mind see's it as lesser of two evils pmsl


I think your mind might be right! Maybe I need to stay in bed longer so I don't need to eat as much. Fat chance in this house, mind. I'm not even back at work til next week and the kids have me up at 5.30. Serves me right for having kids late in life. When I get reincarnated I'm going to stay on the dole and have kids at the age of 15.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you done Kickboxing before Chill?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Have you done Kickboxing before Chill?


I haven't mate. Hope I don't cry.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Squat day today.

Wendler's 5/3/1, week 1 (3x5)

Squats, warm ups, then -

5x 30

5x40

5x45 Obviously these, along with deads, are the ones I'm most nervous about doing again, so everything superlight, but all seemed to move ok.

Leg press - 5 sets of 120x10

Hamstring curl - 5 sets of 30x10

Again, lots of stretching of back and legs. Yesterday's session was so light I didn't think I'd feel anything, but I actually have got mild DOMS. They're like old friends. Just shows you what a lay off of a couple of months does.

Got an appointment for a sports massage booked this afternoon. I can still feel a slight tightness in my lower back muscles. Want to see if he can loosen it up a bit.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

chilli said:


> Yup. Deffo going to struggle with 2300 cals. My count was 2448 today and I'm hungry! Doesn't leave me any room for a casein shake overnight either. Macros were 221 protein, 143 carbs and 96 fat, so they're in the kind of proportion I'm looking for, but I'll need to work a bit harder at it if I want to shift a bit of this fat before I start upping the calories again.


Subbed in by the way, looks like you got it all covered and Wendler's is great programme mate.

With the calorie restriction it will get easier, your stomach size adjusts and then the smaller amounts becomes the norm. Stick at it. Also drink loads of water, required anyway while training but also helps fill you up a bit on deficit.

All the best.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Subbed in by the way, looks like you got it all covered and Wendler's is great programme mate.
> 
> With the calorie restriction it will get easier, your stomach size adjusts and then the smaller amounts becomes the norm. Stick at it. Also drink loads of water, required anyway while training but also helps fill you up a bit on deficit.
> 
> All the best.


cheers mate. good to have you on board


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> Squat day today.
> 
> Wendler's 5/3/1, week 1 (3x5)
> 
> ...


Gently does it :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilli said:


> I think your mind might be right! Maybe I need to stay in bed longer so I don't need to eat as much. Fat chance in this house, mind. I'm not even back at work til next week and the kids have me up at 5.30. Serves me right for having kids late in life. When I get reincarnated I'm going to stay on the dole and have kids at the age of 15.


I get ya i have 4 year old and 20/22 year old/granddaughter 3,hehehe,


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

went for a sports massage off a physio this afternoon. gave my back a good pummelling. feeling it now!


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Good luck - I'm 41 (soon to be 42) and only started weight training about 9 months ago after spending years just running on a treadmill. Weight training is so much better - much more variety. Determined to get me some of those muscles! My squat is the same as yours but your bench puts me to shame but I have been pushing it the last few weeks (in fact I've been every day since 14th December apart from Xmas day - I know its probably overkill but really into it at the moment). I have suffered with a bad lower back for years but all these Deadlifts etc do seem to be strengthing it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bobbydrake said:


> Good luck - I'm 41 (soon to be 42) and only started weight training about 9 months ago after spending years just running on a treadmill. Weight training is so much better - much more variety. Determined to get me some of those muscles! My squat is the same as yours but your bench puts me to shame but I have been pushing it the last few weeks (in fact I've been every day since 14th December apart from Xmas day - I know its probably overkill but really into it at the moment). I have suffered with a bad lower back for years but all these Deadlifts etc do seem to be strengthing it.


That's why I do them. I would say though read up as much as you can and watch as many videos as you can regarding form. And progress really slowly. Well, that's what I'm doing.

BTW, whereabouts in Liverpool you from? I'm from walton.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

chilli said:


> That's why I do them. I would say though read up as much as you can and watch as many videos as you can regarding form. And progress really slowly. Well, that's what I'm doing.
> 
> BTW, whereabouts in Liverpool you from? I'm from walton.


Yeah I constantly watch videos (I've actually got a personal trainer who has his own website with videos etc). I live the end of the M62 (by the Rocket Pub) so not too far from Walton, just along Queens Drive. I did do my back in at the beginning of June doing a deadlift - but I stupidly put some Fat Gripz on the barbell which didn't work out - keep them for the dumbbells now


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bobbydrake said:


> Good luck - I'm 41 (soon to be 42) and only started weight training about 9 months ago after spending years just running on a treadmill. Weight training is so much better - much more variety. Determined to get me some of those muscles! My squat is the same as yours but your bench puts me to shame but I have been pushing it the last few weeks (in fact I've been every day since 14th December apart from Xmas day - I know its probably overkill but really into it at the moment). I have suffered with a bad lower back for years but all these Deadlifts etc do seem to be strengthing it.


Way overkill, your body needs time to recover between sessions, especially with compounds such as deads etc, 3-4 times a week in the gym should suffice


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best of luck with this chilli.

I understand your apprehension with squats and deadlifts owing to you history of back injury. I have a similar history and have found squatting whilst straddling a bench very beneficial. The nature of this movement makes it's almost impossible to lean forward during the positive aspect of the lift and therefore takes the lower back pretty much completely out of the movement.

Google box/bench squats or I'll stick up a vid of myself doing them if you need an example...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Best of luck with this chilli.
> 
> I understand your apprehension with squats and deadlifts owing to you history of back injury. I have a similar history and have found squatting whilst straddling a bench very beneficial. The nature of this movement makes it's almost impossible to lean forward during the positive aspect of the lift and therefore takes the lower back pretty much completely out of the movement.
> 
> Google box/bench squats or I'll stick up a vid of myself doing them if you need an example...


Cheers Ming. Yeah, a video would be good. I'll also do a google search as well. How you feeling now mate?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

chilli said:


> Cheers Ming. Yeah, a video would be good. I'll also do a google search as well. How you feeling now mate?


Fine at the minute mate. Getting over my shingles attack lol and gradually upping the training. Only doing leg work at the minute as I'm giving my upper body a break. Been about 6 weeks since I did an upper body workout and will be at least another two before I do one tbh. Will be squatting 3 times a week though... 

Here's a vid from a few months back.






Upper body stays upright throughout the movement so no lower back strain at all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sub'd in mate, *50!*....ffs :tongue:


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Way overkill, your body needs time to recover between sessions, especially with compounds such as deads etc, 3-4 times a week in the gym should suffice


I know 

I'm seeing my trainer tomorrow so I'm sure he will tell me the same. Will be starting a new programme tomorrow anyway so want to push my chest/arms/abs. I do feel like I am doing ok though - wish I could get more sleep but lack of sleep is no new thing for me, I'm at the gym 6am weekdays before work. Looking round the gym though I do think I do most exercises with better form than most.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bobbydrake said:


> I know
> 
> I'm seeing my trainer tomorrow so I'm sure he will tell me the same. Will be starting a new programme tomorrow anyway so want to push my chest/arms/abs. I do feel like I am doing ok though - wish I could get more sleep but lack of sleep is no new thing for me, I'm at the gym 6am weekdays before work. Looking round the gym though I do think I do most exercises with better form than most.


Muscles grow when you are resting .... so you need to get as much sleep R&R as possible !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Fine at the minute mate. Getting over my shingles attack lol and gradually upping the training. Only doing leg work at the minute as I'm giving my upper body a break. Been about 6 weeks since I did an upper body workout and will be at least another two before I do one tbh. Will be squatting 3 times a week though...
> 
> Here's a vid from a few months back.
> 
> ...


cheers mate. I'll give it a go


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> sub'd in mate, *50!*....ffs :tongue:


I know. Scary isn't it?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chilli said:


> I know. Scary isn't it?


Lol na.......another 25years before I need to be scared of that  joking of course. Good effort dude


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Great another old farts journal too follow to keep me feeling young. 

Will be good to see your progress Chilli.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nogger said:


> Great another old farts journal too follow to keep me feeling young.
> 
> Will be good to see your progress Chilli.


cheers Nogger. How's tricks en francaise?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm off to centre parks tomorrow for 4 days, before going back to work on tuesday.  God knows what the gym facilities there are like. I've asked on here and it doesn't sound very promising. It may have to be a few day's cardio. We're going with some friends, 'cos it's my mates birthday. I know there'll be a few glasses of wine involved. I've allowed myself that! Otherwise I'm going to keep it clean, stick to my diet and get in whatever training I can.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Have a good time and enjoy yourself :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

chilli said:


> cheers Nogger. How's tricks en francaise?


All good thanks.....some how put on 7lbs over Christmas but all on my belly.

Have a good time at C.parks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nogger said:


> All good thanks.....some how put on 7lbs over Christmas but all on my belly.
> 
> Have a good time at C.parks.


In a similar boat mate! Hence the calorie deficit at the mo.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Diet much better today. Come in about 2100 cals so far with good macros. Couple of scoop casein before bed and that should be about 2300 calories. Popped a UWL tab this morning. That may have helped with appetite suppressing.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning chaps. It's all kicking off here. Off to centre parks this morning. Kids approaching critical mass with excitement. The missus has got a migraine. She's walking around like something out of Sean of the dead. I'm trying to pack the car and check the oil and water. I've snuck off to the bog to write this on my iPad. Wish me luck.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> Morning chaps. It's all kicking off here. Off to centre parks this morning. Kids approaching critical mass with excitement. The missus has got a migraine. She's walking around like something out of Sean of the dead. I'm trying to pack the car and check the oil and water. I've snuck off to the bog to write this on my iPad. Wish me luck.


Doesn't bode well ... over excited kids, wife with headache ... long drive ahead ... but good luck and have a great time :thumb:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

chilli said:


> Morning chaps. It's all kicking off here. Off to centre parks this morning. Kids approaching critical mass with excitement. The missus has got a migraine. She's walking around like something out of Sean of the dead. I'm trying to pack the car and check the oil and water. I've snuck off to the bog to write this on my iPad. Wish me luck.


Chill and enjoy the time with the family buddy. If the gym facilities are pants, then don't stress and just knuckle down when you get back.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Chill and enjoy the time with the family buddy. If the gym facilities are pants, then don't stress and just knuckle down when you get back.


This ^^^ :thumbup1:

Enjoy the family time - there won't be enough of it when you go back to work next week. Have a great break x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilli said:


> Morning chaps. It's all kicking off here. Off to centre parks this morning. Kids approaching critical mass with excitement. The missus has got a migraine. She's walking around like something out of Sean of the dead. I'm trying to pack the car and check the oil and water. I've snuck off to the bog to write this on my iPad. Wish me luck.


Enjoy mate,it will settle down..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chilli said:


> Morning chaps. It's all kicking off here. Off to centre parks this morning. Kids approaching critical mass with excitement. The missus has got a migraine. She's walking around like something out of Sean of the dead. I'm trying to pack the car and check the oil and water. I've snuck off to the bog to write this on my iPad. Wish me luck.


my mrs only gets migraine's at bedtime :confused1: lol. enjoy buddy.....dont hold back on the wine (or anything else ud usually have on holiday) imo. have a ball and come back hungry for it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I feel like I've gone 13 rounds and it's not 9 o'clock yet. Have eaten pretty clean though! There' s a burger place here that does sweet potato chips. Gonna have a glass of wine in a minute though!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah you'll sleep well tonight then!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow. My boy was up from 1 o'clock onwards! The missus and I took turns with him. Not the most restful of nights. Just had a bowl of cornflakes, 2 scoops of whey, beta alinine, l Glutamine, vit d and a UWL. gonna go and see what horrors the gym here has in store.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> Wow. My boy was up from 1 o'clock onwards! The missus and I took turns with him. Not the most restful of nights. Just had a bowl of cornflakes, 2 scoops of whey, beta alinine, l Glutamine, vit d and a UWL. gonna go and see what horrors the gym here has in store.


Oh dear , not a good night's sleep then!

What is UWL ... I feel I really ought to know this, but nothing comes to mind !


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Morning gents..I think UWL is a weight loss supp Greshie, but not certain.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Morning gents..I think UWL is a weight loss supp Greshie, but not certain.


Ah! not something I need to know about then! :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Oh dear , not a good night's sleep then!
> 
> What is UWL ... I feel I really ought to know this, but nothing comes to mind !


Sorry. Yeah, ultimate weight loss stack. Had a few lying around so thought I may as well use them as I'm on a calorie deficit at the mo. to tell the truth though,I think they put me in a bad mood. Either that or the fact the gym was bobbins, or the fact that I didn't get any sleep the night before. I'm going to roll over and admit defeat until I get back tomorrow. Going out to watch Liverpool take on the mighty Mansfield town this avvy. There may be beer. Fcuk it


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Subbed (better late than never)

Good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilli said:


> Wow. My boy was up from 1 o'clock onwards! The missus and I took turns with him. Not the most restful of nights. Just had a bowl of cornflakes, 2 scoops of whey, beta alinine, l Glutamine, vit d and a UWL. gonna go and see what horrors the gym here has in store.


I bet you know that is coming every time 'an event'happens too don't you ,bless ya all...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well last night wasn't too bad. Just up once at 4.30 with the boy, then up at 6 with my daughter! Hey ho! They'll all be back into a routine tomorrow so all should settle down. That goes for me, too. Back to work tomorrow. And it'll be chest day! Everyone loves chest day!

It's been a bit funny having this extra holiday after the Christmas one. Really looking forward to some clean living and self discipline.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like you'll actually be glad to get back to work .... there is a lot to be said for everyday routine !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilli said:


> Well last night wasn't too bad. Just up once at 4.30 with the boy, then up at 6 with my daughter! Hey ho! They'll all be back into a routine tomorrow so all should settle down. That goes for me, too. Back to work tomorrow. And it'll be chest day! Everyone loves chest day!
> 
> It's been a bit funny having this extra holiday after the Christmas one. Really looking forward to some clean living and self discipline.


Mine started today,yes it is nice too,crack on buddy.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well, we're all back now. have to say, that didn't quite go as planned. no training and hardly any sleep! I've had a good 2 weeks off work though. actually looking forward to a bit of routine again. that won't last! in the gym at 6 tomorrow to pick up where I left off - still in week one of a restarted wendlers. chest tomorrow. Running low on whey, so thought I'd give myprotein a try, despite all the adverse posts on here. They also seem to have a lot of fans, so we'll see.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I buy from MP and am happy to continue doing so :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I buy from MP and am happy to continue doing so :thumb:


Do you use their impact whey mate? If so, which flavour? I went for cookies and cream.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

chilli said:


> Do you use their impact whey mate? If so, which flavour? I went for cookies and cream.


yes mate I have the unflavoured Whey and I get the flavour drops to add to it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I buy from MP and am happy to continue doing so :thumb:


Still awaiting mine..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Still awaiting mine..


oh dear.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Back on it! Up at 5. Piece of toast. Banana. 1 scoop casein as per @ biglbs advice. L Glutamine, beta alinine, vit d. In gym for 6.

Wendler's week 1- chest day

Bench

Warm up, then

5x 45

5x 50

15x55

These felt frustratingly light, but gotta stick with the programme!

Assistance-

DB rows

12x 15kg

12x 17.5kg

3x12x 20kg

These felt frustratingly heavy! Before my back injury I was doing 5x20x20.

DB Bench

5x10x20's

Before my injury I was using the hammer strength chest machine, so these are new to this programme for me.

1 minute plank, then plenty of stretching.

Not a bad session, in so far as I seem to be moving pretty well now, but obviously all very light. Gonna do some cardio tomorrow, then some very light dead lifts Thursday. That'll be a milestone.

Back home, 2 scoops whey, 50g oats, flaxseed, creatine, beta alinine and glucosamine. Currently on train for 1st day back at work. Damn.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good stuff Chills!

Don't envy your commute !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good stuff Chills!
> 
> Don't envy your commute !


It's rubbish


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bench

Warm up, then

5x 45

5x 50

*15x55*

thats a typo right?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Bench
> 
> Warm up, then
> 
> ...


No! The last set of wendler's is the proscribed number 'or as many as you can do'. So even when your at the lightest part of the programme you still feel it. This way it slowly shifts from volume to intensity as the weights get heavier.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Diet today -

Pre w/o

Slice toast, banana, scoop casein

Post w/ o

2 scoops whey, 50g oats

10.00

1 pro 50 bar

13.00

200 g grilled chicken, 130g couscous

16.00

2 scoops whey

20.30

Whole grilled bream, mixed salad.

22.00

Scoop casein

300g protein 147 carbs 38 fat 2280 cal

I probably won't post my diet every day, as its always going to be variations on this theme, except at the weekend, when the shakes and bars are replaced by real food (so I may post some weekend diets).

I'm knackered now. 1st day back took it out of me and got to be up at 5 for my cross train class, which is pretty gruelling. Night night.

Ps.

Supps-

Pre w/o - beta alinine, l Glutamine, vit d

Post w/o - beta alinine, l Glutamine, creatine

Pre bed - l Glutamine, ZMA


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll tell you one thing. That ZMA doesn't half make me sleep deeply. *Yawn*


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilli said:


> I'll tell you one thing. That ZMA doesn't half make me sleep deeply. *Yawn*


That is a good thing to remember soon for me as tren hex on way

Morning brother from another mother


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> That is a good thing to remember soon for me as tren hex on way
> 
> Morning brother from another mother


Morning mate. It doesn't actually send you off to sleep, just makes sure the sleep is deep (for me anyway). If I have trouble getting off to sleep I take some melatonin.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cardio this morning. Cross train class. HIIT style body weight exercises. Push ups, burpees, star jumps, mountain climbers, etc, along with some bag work. The instructor also threw in some kettlebell work in the shape of squat to presses and squat to upright rows. Pleased I stuck with it all, especially the kettlebell squats. I was p1ssing those classes last autumn, but was pretty out of breath by the end.

Off to work now for another long day sitting looking at a computer.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

chilli said:


> No! The last set of wendler's is the proscribed number 'or as many as you can do'. So even when your at the lightest part of the programme you still feel it. This way it slowly shifts from volume to intensity as the weights get heavier.


Interesting,

I must confess I have never purchased wendler's.

I have just downloaded free workout sheets where I find them on-line but that's the first time I've seen last set to failure.

Have you got a link to where you got the program please


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Interesting,
> 
> I must confess I have never purchased wendler's.
> 
> ...


Try this link - http://www.kickasstorrents.com/jim-w...-t4432856.html

If it doesn't work pm me your email address and I'll send you my copy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Interesting,
> 
> I must confess I have never purchased wendler's.
> 
> ...


Try this link - http://www.kickasstorrents.com/jim-w...-t4432856.html

If it doesn't work pm me your email address and I'll send you my copy

I think he advocates 1 rep before failure rather than actual failure, but you get the gist!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, that was a tough day. Just on the train home. Should get back about 9.30, so it'll be a bit of tea, scoop of casein and bo bo's for me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> Well, that was a tough day. Just on the train home. Should get back about 9.30, so it'll be a bit of tea, scoop of casein and bo bo's for me.


That is one hell of a long day ! Glad I'm out of it all now!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Dead lifts day today. This is the day I was most worried about, but it passed off ok.

Dead lifts

Warm up, then-

5x30

5x40

5x45

Even though these were ridiculously light I still felt them! I can't have lost that much strength in the last couple of months. Think I must have just been very wary and over compensating, but it felt like an effort. Still, no pain, so that's good.

Assistance-

Hanging leg raises 5x10.

It's my arms that are the weak point here. After 3 sets they feel like they're going to rip out off their sockets.

DB shrugs 5x10. 17.5, 20, then 3x 22.5.

These are new. Used to do back extensions on this day, but figured with Deads, squats, kettlebells and other core exercises I do my back was getting enough. Don't want to over train it.

Well, that's the first week of wendler's done. I did what I wanted. All very light, but seem to be moving all over ok again.

Bit of cardio tomorrow. Day off Saturday, with a visit to a chiropractor.

Off to work now. Hope it's a better day than yesterday.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes hanging legs are a killer after a while, my arms give up before the rest of me does !.

Look forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yes hanging legs are a killer after a while, my arms give up before the rest of me does !.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progress!


Cheers greshie. Me too!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good sesh there mate  i take it the hanging leg raises are for core yeh? do they have to be hanging or can u not support ur weight with ur elbows on something?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh there mate  i take it the hanging leg raises are for core yeh? do they have to be hanging or can u not support ur weight with ur elbows on something?


Yeah they are for the core mate. It never occurred to me to do them like you said. I suppose it would work, but it would need a captain's chair. My gym doesn't have one of those. I'll just have to MTFU.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Bit of a better day today in work. Should be home by half 7, then I'm off until my next job starts the week after next. Result! Eating very cleanly, bit of weight's coming off. Hope it's all fat as I haven't got any muscle to spare.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You're doing fine!

I on the other hand am smashed to bits after chest,,,,,,,,ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Glad the pattern is returning a?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You're doing fine!
> 
> I on the other hand am smashed to bits after chest,,,,,,,,ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Glad the pattern is returning a?


I'm not surprised! Just read what your session was. Good lifting mate. Yeah, I'm really happy to get the first week under my belt. Feels good to be training again.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

cardio done this morning. 10 min bike warm up. some dynamic stretching to loosen up the hammies and hips, then 20 min going like buggery on a spin bike. !.5 min elbow plank and some stretches to finish off, then home. I'm liking this being off work malarkey. suggested to the wife that i could go on the dole and sell a bit of spliff here and there. she wasn't impressed.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> cardio done this morning. 10 min bike warm up. some dynamic stretching to loosen up the hammies and hips, then 20 min going like buggery on a spin bike. !.5 min elbow plank and some stretches to finish off, then home. I'm liking this being off work malarkey. suggested to the wife that i could go on the dole and sell a bit of spliff here and there. she wasn't impressed.


I bet she wasn't !


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

chilli said:


> cardio done this morning. 10 min bike warm up. some dynamic stretching to loosen up the hammies and hips, then 20 min going like buggery on a spin bike. !.5 min elbow plank and some stretches to finish off, then home. I'm liking this being off work malarkey. suggested to the wife that i could go on the dole and sell a bit of spliff here and there. she wasn't impressed.


Women huh :cursing: Fancy wanting the hubby to remain on the straight and narrow - get rid immediately!! :lol:

Your training is looking very good too -I don't envy your commute tho - I used to have a 2.5hr each way journey to work - hideous. At least you now have nice week without the travel - have a great weekend x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bluejoanna said:


> Women huh :cursing: Fancy wanting the hubby to remain on the straight and narrow - get rid immediately!! :lol:
> 
> Your training is looking very good too -I don't envy your commute tho - I used to have a 2.5hr each way journey to work - hideous. At least you now have nice week without the travel - have a great weekend x


blimey. that's even worse than mine!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilli said:


> cardio done this morning. 10 min bike warm up. some dynamic stretching to loosen up the hammies and hips, then 20 min going like buggery on a spin bike. !.5 min elbow plank and some stretches to finish off, then home. I'm liking this being off work malarkey. suggested to the wife that i could go on the dole and sell a bit of spliff here and there. she wasn't impressed.


Nuff said ,init?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

went to see chiropractor this morning. gave my back a bit of a going over. got to see her a few times this week (lucky I'm off work). she said I've got slightly fallen arches, which I never knew. Also got a bit of a misaligned pelvis and a touch of scoliosis. It's a wonder I can get out of bed in the morning! Off to take my daughter swimming soon, then to the gym for the first day of week 2 wendler's. I was going to have a day off today and go tomorrow, but the missus saaid that if I'm going to be watching the Liverpool Man U game it may be pushing it to go to the gym as well. She's got a point. It'd be a bit unfair leaving her with all the kids for all that time.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

my @myprotein.co.uk order just turned up. That's a day earlier than they estimated. So far so good with mp


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a dilemma. Today's officially my cheat day. I don't have much of a sweet tooth, so can quite easily resist cakes etc. I also genuinely don't like [email protected] food, so that's not really an issue. I will, however, have a couple of drinks this evening. And there's the problem. I've got a really nice bottle of red in one cupboard and a couple of really nice single malts in the other. A couple of glasses of red or a couple of single malts. What's it to be?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Well am having a glass of port at moment and then glass of red or two with ones meal....then a drink from the Alps called Genepi which should send me to my bed.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nogger said:


> Well am having a glass of port at moment and then glass of red or two with ones meal....then a drink from the Alps called Genepi which should send me to my bed.


I always enjoy a poire william when I'm visiting the rello's in France


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

chilli said:


> I always enjoy a poire william when I'm visiting the rello's in France


Yes the old water of life...I have some from a friend of a guy who makes it....under the hat wink wink,killer of a drink would be kind words.

Always comes out last at night when friends are over for a meal.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nogger said:


> Yes the old water of life...I have some from a friend of a guy who makes it....under the hat wink wink,killer of a drink would be kind words.
> 
> Always comes out last at night when friends are over for a meal.


always seems like a good idea at the time, doesn't it?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Choices choices


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

chilli said:


> always seems like a good idea at the time, doesn't it?




Nearly running out...need a new bottle soon.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 week 2 (3 sets of 3).

Squat day.

Leg press

10x80

10x120

3x10x130

Squat

3x37.5

3x45

6x50

Ham curls

10x25

10x30

3x10x35

Standing calf raise

5x10x100

All still nice and light, but no problems to report, and all up a bit on last week, so I'm happy. Couldn't get in the squat rack when I first got there, so did leg press first, which I don't like doing. I tried doing box squats, as @Mingster advised, but the benches in the gym aren't low enough for me to go to parallel. Have to rethink.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

chilli said:


> Wendler's 5/3/1 week 2 (3 sets of 3).
> 
> Squat day.
> 
> ...


How about using the steps - if too low you could put one on top of another?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

do u do yr squats freestyle or in a smith machine bro??


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

As Bobbydrake suggests, can you not find a box ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bobbydrake said:


> How about using the steps - if too low you could put one on top of another?


yeah, that's an idea. I'll try that



greekgod said:


> do u do yr squats freestyle or in a smith machine bro??


just in a power rack mate. Don't use the smith machine.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you raise yourself up at all,any boards about etc,to make stable base?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Can you raise yourself up at all,any boards about etc,to make stable base?


 i think it may start to get a bit crowded in the rack. They've got some plastic step there. I think I'll try them.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

greekgod said:


> do u do yr squats freestyle or in a smith machine bro??


Freestyle, I don't use a Smiths Machine ever. I've read plenty of articles that say they are not particularly good for range of movement plus you supposedly use more effort freestyle. Got myself some weight lifting shoes last week too and they definately help (I used to squat with a plate under my heels). I can't say too much about squatting though - I'm only up to 80kgs squat - but in my defense I only started them a few months ago and I only weigh 67kgs!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Jeez that was a hard day! My boy's running us ragged. Having 2 girls wasn't really much preparation for having a boy. He's a dynamo. Added to that, it was one of the girl's friends birthday today. So they had a pool party. At 6 o'clock on a Sunday evening. It's no mean feat gettin them all to the pool at 6 on a Sunday evening. Especially when one of them's a wheelchair user and one of them's a Tasmanian devil! Afraid I needed a single malt again this evening to recover. Never mind. I'll work it off in the morning. 6.15 cross training class. Night night chaps and chappesses!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

cross training class this morning. Fasted. That was tough. After legs day yesterday, the instructor put us through a load of kettlebell squats and lunges this morning. Legs feeling it now. Got some glucosamine the other day, so my supp regime now goes - glucosamine, l glutamine, beta alinine, creatine and vit d (along with whey and casein). just been for a sports massage from the physio, so my back's feeling nice and loose at the moment. need to get a belt, but will have to wait til i get a bit of work in. January's a quiet time for me. It's snowing here - the kids are very excited!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hyper kids eh :lol: i hear ya bud. what gym u at mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> hyper kids eh :lol: i hear ya bud. what gym u at mate?


I'm at fitzone in market harborough. you know it round here?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chilli said:


> I'm at fitzone in market harborough. you know it round here?


na mate just wondered as my mrs gets all the classes etc for free with her gym, i take it urs is the same?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> na mate just wondered as my mrs gets all the classes etc for free with her gym, i take it urs is the same?


yeah. you can have a gym only membership, or pay a bit extra and have the classes. It's worth it, 'cos the classes they have a really good. No more than 10 people and top notch instructors. They run a krav maga class, but I can't make it due to work.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chilli said:


> yeah. you can have a gym only membership, or pay a bit extra and have the classes. It's worth it, 'cos the classes they have a really good. No more than 10 people and top notch instructors. They run a krav maga class, but I can't make it due to work.


id be signing up for them all the time i recon while cutting down the chub....takes sm1 to kick my erse into cardio lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

lamb's liver and sweet potato mash for tea. Nom nom!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Chicken and steamed veg for me !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Roast chicken 3 veg and roasties here,gravy too,even bread in gravy.

Then temp through roof and nearly fell asleep on plate!

Evening buddy!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chicken & beans


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what a healthy gang of feckers we are!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 week 2 (3 sets of 3).

Chest day.

Bench press.

Warm up, then -

3x45

3x55

12x60

5x65

5x70

Threw a cheeky extra couple of sets on the end because I'm off work and had the time. And because I'm worth it.

DB rows

Warm up, then-

5 sets of 20x20kg. This is my version of Kroc rows! May not seem very heavy, but i found it very difficult and I'm feeling it now.

DB bench press

2x10x20kg (that's 20kg in each hand, not 10kg in each hand. So should that be written as 40kg?)

3x10x22.5 kg

All moving in the right direction. The heavy DB rows are a killer, but I like them. Do take a long time though, just because you have to do each side individually, and then rest in between. Really enjoying being back in training. Especially on a week like this, when I'm off work so can take my time.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> Wendler's 5/3/1 week 2 (3 sets of 3).
> 
> Chest day.
> 
> ...


Ah nothing like a few cheeky sets :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thinking of changing my user name. Keep getting mixed up with @chillisi .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 week 2 (3 sets of 3).

Dead lift Day

Dead lifts

warm up, then -

3x37.5

3x45

8x50

Hanging leg raises

5x10

shrugs

warm up, then -

5x 22.5

A bit demoralised today. It's difficult doing it this light. Feels like a waste of time, but I know it's better than doing my back again and being out for 2 months again. Also seem to have stalled on the weight loss a bit. I'll have a proper measure up at the weekend and take it from there. Maybe for these 2 months I should just do wendler's 3 day pw and get an extra day's cardio in. Ho hum. Off to see the chiropractor in a bit.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> Wendler's 5/3/1 week 2 (3 sets of 3).
> 
> Dead lift Day
> 
> ...


Far better than doing your back in again ! remember the tortoise and the hare .........................


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chilli said:


> Thinking of changing my user name. Keep getting mixed up with @chillisi .


PMSL! brilliant. might not be a bad idea.

good couple sesh's there mate, how'd u get on at the chiropractor?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Far better than doing your back in again ! remember the tortoise and the hare .........................


I know Greshie, you're right.



JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL! brilliant. might not be a bad idea.
> 
> good couple sesh's there mate, how'd u get on at the chiropractor?


pretty good thanks. she's quite hardcore - a few vicious cracks! I think it's helping though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am off again tomorow so may look for a decent massage somewhere.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chilli said:


> I know Greshie, you're right.
> 
> pretty good thanks. *she's quite hardcore* - a few vicious cracks! I think it's helping though.


what more can u ask for eh lol, good stuff


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Milky said:


> I am off again tomorow so may look for a *decent massage* somewhere.


de·cent mas·sage

/?d?s?nt /m??säZH

1. The rubbing and kneading of muscles and joints of the body with a happy ending


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> de·cent mas·sage
> 
> /?d?s?nt /m??säZH
> 
> 1. The rubbing and kneading of muscles and joints of the body with a happy ending


Nah mate a proper one, which ironically harder to find than a sleazy one !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Nah mate a proper one, which ironically harder to find than a sleazy one !


It's a minefield!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilli said:


> Thinking of changing my user name. Keep getting mixed up with @chillisi .


Agreed i have nearly done that a few times but not quite!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Agreed i have nearly done that a few times but not quite!


Not quite sure how to go about it tbh


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilli said:


> Not quite sure how to go about it tbh


Pm katy WITH details of why and what,tbh i only got confused at first1


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Pm katy WITH details of why and what,tbh i only got confused at first1


I think I will. More for his sake than mine!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

kettlebells class this morning. Looking forward to it. done a few kettlebells exercises in my cross training class, but haven't done an actual 45 min session since the start of december. This is gonna hurt! Gonna be more positive today. I think part of the reason I was down yesterday was because my wife and I were supposed to be attending a workshop for parents of children with special needs who exhibit challenging behaviour, but the people organising it f*cked up the information, so it's been put back. My daughter often exhibits what can only be described as challenging behaviour! Very difficult to cope with sometimes, and we were looking forward to maybe meeting some other parents in the same boat and getting some coping strategies. Ah well, it's been rearranged, so it's not the end of the world.

had my military strength coffee. ready for anything now.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll post up my diet from time to time, in case anyone has something too say about it. As I said on the 1st post, with these 1st couple of months being so light, I thought I'd go at a calorie deficit, in an attempt to shift a bit of tje fat I'd put on during the latter stage of last year. Semed to be going ok, but weight loss has stalled over the last few days. I know from experience that this happens in fits and starts with me, so not unduly concerned. Nevertheless, anyone's thoughts always appreciated -

Meal 1 (pre w/o) - 1 scoop casein, 1 banana, 1 slice toast

meal 2 (post w/0) - 2 scoops whey 50g oats

meal 3 - 200g grilled chicken breast, 1 cup steamed brocolli, 1 apple

meal 4 - 200g grilled chick breast, tortilla wrap, touch of light mayo

meal 5 - 150g baked sea bass, 200g baked sweet potato chips

meal 6 - 2 scoops casein

291 g protein, 199g carbs, 27 g fat. 2200 cals. Slightly under my target cals, which is 2300.

supps - creatine, beta alinine, l glutamine, glucosamine, vit D, ZMA.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Just got my order through from muscle food. Looks pretty good. 5kg of chicken for £25. Couple of healthy looking steaks too. That's my lunches sorted for a while.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks great that food,and training good too,well done buddy


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

chilli said:


> Just got my order through from muscle food. Looks pretty good. 5kg of chicken for £25. Couple of healthy looking steaks too. That's my lunches sorted for a while.


Nice, mine is due for delivery Tuesday :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning everyone.Military press day today, so off to the gym in a mo. Weight loss still stalled, but bf seems to be dropping. down from 24% to 20%, according to my calipers and I can notice it dropping a bit.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 week 2 (3 sets of 3).

Military Press

Warm up(including rotator cuff exercises),

3x27.5

3x35

12x37.5

(Must get a belt soon)

Assistance-

Pull ups

5/5/3/3/3/3/3

God, I find these almost impossible. I dream that one day I'll be able to knock out a set of 10 and then maybe even get some weight on!

Dips

10/10/10/10/10/10/5

Dips I really enjoy. I concentrate on the solidity and symmetry of the dipping station. Weird, I know, but if I keep thinking 'solidity, symmetry' it helps me work through them. Going to get some weight back on these from next week.

Then, straight on to the hammer strength shoulder press-

2 sets of 8x40kg

Hammer grip pull ups

2x4

These last 2 exercises were extra to the programme. Again, because I'm off work this week and have the time to do so. Pretty pleased with today.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

perhaps with the pullups you should do what I do and alternate with Chin ups

But great going here Chills :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> perhaps with the pullups you should do what I do and alternate with Chin ups
> 
> But great going here Chills :thumb:


cheers Greshie. Not a bad idea. The hammer grips are kind of half way between pull ups and chins. I may try alternating them.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

washing machine broke down a couple of days ago. bloke came out to fix it, but said it needed a part. just had a phone call from bosch saying it's going to be 2 weeks. this is a major pain in the ass when there's 5 of you in the house and one of you is incontinent. Luckily my mum lives not too far away, so we're going to be trundling back and forth to hers with bags of washing for the next 2 weeks. Or rather my missus is if I'm back at work next week. I'm pencilled for monday but haven't heard yet.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Would it not be cheaper simply to buy a new machine?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Would it not be cheaper simply to buy a new machine?


It's not costing anything Greshie, it's insured.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay .... you mean it's still under warranty or you have taken out insurance on it?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

taken out insurance


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

so erm how much in insurance premiums have you paid so far?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

i dunno. you'd have to ask my missus! but she's very hot on these kind of things, so I'd be surprised if we weren't on top. I't's been pretty much rebuilt over the last couple of years, the amount of times they've been out to it. I'm sure we're getting the better deal!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> i dunno. you'd have to ask my missus! but she's very hot on these kind of things, so I'd be surprised if we weren't on top. I't's been pretty much rebuilt over the last couple of years, the amount of times they've been out to it. I'm sure we're getting the better deal!


Well I do hope so !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cmon to fuk greshie.....id need to ask the mrs if we even own 1 :lol:

hows it going chilisi?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> cmon to fuk greshie.....id need to ask the mrs if we even own 1 :lol:
> 
> hows it going chilisi?


I think there's definitely going to be a name change mate. For some reason just these last few weeks there's been loads of confusion. Don't know why! Never happened before.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

chilli said:


> Wendler's 5/3/1 week 2 (3 sets of 3).
> 
> Military Press
> 
> ...


Nice work out :thumb:



chilli said:


> washing machine broke down a couple of days ago. bloke came out to fix it, but said it needed a part. just had a phone call from bosch saying it's going to be 2 weeks. this is a major pain in the ass when there's 5 of you in the house and one of you is incontinent. Luckily my mum lives not too far away, so we're going to be trundling back and forth to hers with bags of washing for the next 2 weeks. Or rather my missus is if I'm back at work next week. I'm pencilled for monday but haven't heard yet.


Bummer, Washing machine is one of those things that makes a massive difference, dish washer you can do without, you just buy marigolds but you'd never hand wash that many clothes. A friend of mine has his mum live with his family and she's incontinent. Rather than one big load washing machine and a tumble dryer they have two smaller load washer/dryers and tend to keep one for the soiled and one for the dirty, but of course if one breaks they still have the other one.

Just an idea


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice work out :thumb:
> 
> Bummer, Washing machine is one of those things that makes a massive difference, dish washer you can do without, you just buy marigolds but you'd never hand wash that many clothes. A friend of mine has his mum live with his family and she's incontinent. Rather than one big load washing machine and a tumble dryer they have two smaller load washer/dryers and tend to keep one for the soiled and one for the dirty, but of course if one breaks they still have the other one.
> 
> Just an idea


that's a good idea. space doesn't allow it in our place though. we're gonna have to move sooner or later!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ah bollox. i needed a quick meal before and didn't have anything decent to hand. Had a bowl (200g) of the wife's granola with a scoop of whey in it. Just checked the macros on it and it's nearly 1000 cal in 200g! Damn. Tomorrow's my cheat day, too. Going out for a ruby. So that 2 day's out the window. Oh well. May as well have a scotch.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

chilli said:


> ah bollox. i needed a quick meal before and didn't have anything decent to hand. Had a bowl (200g) of the wife's granola with a scoop of whey in it. Just checked the macros on it and it's nearly 1000 cal in 200g! Damn. Tomorrow's my cheat day, too. Going out for a ruby. So that 2 day's out the window. Oh well. *May as well have a scotch*.


Dram? glass? bottle?

what ever, enjoy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

a dram or two


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 week 3 (1 set of 5/ 1 set of 3/1 set of 1, or as many as you can do).

Squats

warm up, then -

5x40

3x47.5

5x52.5

Did box squats, as per @Mingster's advice. Found it a bit weird to be perfectly honest, but it did ensure I went to the same depth each time. It's just different from what I usually do. Take a bit of getting used to. Nice n light, keeping form strict.I think I'll get some videos up soon of my squat and dead lift form for you all to rip to bits.

Assistance

Leg press

10x120/10x130/3x10x135

ham curls

10x30/10/35/3x10x40

standing calf raises

5x10x100. still taking these light, too, after tearing my calf muscle doing them last year.

Wanted to do something different for core, so had a go on one of those little wheels that have handles on them. Anyone used them? They're killers! I'm going to use it regularly. All in all not a bad session. My plan of very light and very slow progression is on track. I'm hoping to be getting some useful weights on there by spring.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive not used one of those little wheels with handles, but I do sometimes do the same exercise with an oly bar with 10kg weights on


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

So last night was my cheat meal. Went out for a curry with some mates. Nothing too excessive but did mix beer and wine. Now have a terrible head on me. The missus is about to go out for a gym induction. I've got to look after all 3 kids and there's a sainsburys delivery due any minute. Brilliant.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> So last night was my cheat meal. Went out for a curry with some mates. Nothing too excessive but did mix beer and wine. Now have a terrible head on me. The missus is about to go out for a gym induction. I've got to look after all 3 kids and there's a sainsburys delivery due any minute. Brilliant.


 :lol: you should know better at your age !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> :lol: you should know better at your age !


never a truer word


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

chilli said:


> So last night was my cheat meal. Went out for a curry with some mates. Nothing too excessive but did mix beer and wine. Now have a terrible head on me. The missus is about to go out for a gym induction. I've got to look after all 3 kids and there's a sainsburys delivery due any minute. Brilliant.


that's why God gave us Cartoon Network


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

the wife's just looked at our diary and pointed out that i've got a ticket for liverpool swansea on the day of the girls' birthday party. oops.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> the wife's just looked at our diary and pointed out that i've got a ticket for liverpool swansea on the day of the girls' birthday party. oops.


Good try ! :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

another day, another dollar. except, it's not. My work for this week didn't come off. January's always quiet for me. I should learn to enjoy it. Getting a bit twitchy though. I've only done 1 week's work since christmas and I had a couple of weeks off in December. Tax is due soon and I'm skint!

Off to train in a minute. Cross train class this morning. That'll make me feel better.

Watched an interesting film last night (I've started a thread on it in gen con). Called 'forks over knives'. It argued, very convincingly, that animal proteins give us cancer and that we can get all the protein we need from plants. My father in law insisted I watch it. He's a real fad diet nut and I'd love to be able to tell him it was a pile of sh1t, but it was very convincing!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Morning !

Well your thread should get people going ! :lol:

Enjoy the Gym!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looks like a no bad w.e mate! but an early rise this morning :thumbdown: im gonna have a gander at this movie of yours....i enjoy a good laugh lol. watched 'the grey' last night...a lot of folk said its shyte, personally i thought i was fukin brilliant!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> looks like a no bad w.e mate! but an early rise this morning :thumbdown: im gonna have a gander at this movie of yours....i enjoy a good laugh lol. watched 'the grey' last night...a lot of folk said its shyte, personally i thought i was fukin brilliant!


I quite liked the grey, but trout the ending was a bit daft. I've just discovered breaking bad. Currently ploughing my way through that. Brilliant.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice day yesterday. Started off with a proper beasting in crosstraining. The kids were off school due to the slight snowfall. My boy went to the childminder's, so I took one of my daughters (the able bodied one!) sledging. There's a fantastic hill by ours. You can see for miles. We raced down the hill for about 45 minutes. Physio appointment after that, so he gave my back a good sports massage. Yesterday evening the wife and I watched a few episodes of breaking bad, which I've only just discovered. All good. Only problem is I'm skint! I don't think I was born to work,. I should have been landed gentry.

Chest day today!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

the only thing for it is to win the lottery week after next- right after I win it.

well it doesn't hurt to live in hope


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> the only thing for it is to win the lottery week after next- right after I win it.
> 
> well it doesn't hurt to live in hope


I have to say I'm very disappointed with the lottery. All my tickets have been useless. May ask for a refund


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 week 3 (1 set of 5/ 1 set of 3/1 set of 1, or as many as you can do).

Bench Press day

Bench Press

Warm up, then -

5x50

3x55

12x62.5

couple of extra sets

5x70

5x72.5

single arm rows

5x20x20

db bench

3x15x20kg

10x20kg

10x20kg

bit of a lighter weight on the db's this week, but read an article on t-nation the other day where Jim Wendler talked about doing high reps with your assistance work, so am trying to work up to sets of 20 for everything.

good workout. feeling nice and sore. Got a bit of a worrying pain in my left shoulder. Need to keep an eye on that.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilli said:


> I have to say I'm very disappointed with the lottery. All my tickets have been useless. May ask for a refund


Odd that,same here?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 week 3 (1 set of 5/ 1 set of 3/1 set of 1, or as many as you can do).

Deadlift day

Deadlifts

Warm up, then -

5x40

3x47.5

5x52.5

I think going very light is definitely working. Feeling like I'm getting into the groove now. Just got to remain patient and not be tempted to put more weight on just because there's people waiting to use the rack!

DB Shrugs

5x20x17.5kg

Lighter than last week, but twice as many reps, following Jim Wendler's article about high rep assistance work.

Hanging leg raises

5x10

This is as high rep as I can go on these at thew mo!

Ab Roller

2x10

Happy with the way it's all going so far.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

back from a kettlebells session. heavy one today. Instructor started us off with walking lunges with a press at the top of each step. Really hard work. Then 35 minutes of hack squats, clean and presses and chest presses, with a few others thrown in. rounded off with 3 sets each of push ups on top of a pair of kettlebells interspersed with burpees. knackered now!

it's my girls' birthday next month and we're having a pool party. got to go and check out the pool later, so may as well have a swim while I'm there.

Knocked another 100 calories pd of my diet and reduced the carbs. Weight loss has picked up again. Next week is the 4th of the first cycle of wendler's so i'll have a good old measure and weigh then, see how things are going.

Hope you all like my new name!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

What Ron and you should do is probably to write some songs, you know, and sell them to people.

:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> What Ron and you should do is probably to write some songs, you know, and sell them to people.
> 
> :thumb:


we would do. However, we're far from home and far from talented.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ha ha loving the new name!

Excellent session there :thumbup1: Makes me knackered just reading it...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin


morning mate. You well?



bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha loving the new name!
> 
> Excellent session there :thumbup1: Makes me knackered just reading it...x


Thanks. Yeah it was tiring. I'm even more tired now that i've been for a swim! It's ages since I swam. I was surprised how out of breath I was.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

haha lovin the new name bud :thumbup1: yeh alls good enough here, all day p!shup tomorrow so cant complain


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DIRK MCFASTER?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> DIRK MCFASTER?


maybe one day!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> maybe one day!


I keep lookin at that and laughing,gotta say why that?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I keep lookin at that and laughing,gotta say why that?


Dunno! Quickly now, faster later! Maybe if I'm ever assisted!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 week 3 (1 set of 5/ 1 set of 3/1 set of 1, or as many as you can do).

Military Press day

Warm up on rower, then rotator cuff warm up, then -

Military Press

5x27.5

3x32.5

10x37.5

5x40

Pull ups (bodyweight). Alternating overhand/hammer grip

4/5/4/5/3/4. one day I'll bang 10 out!

Dips

Bodyweightx10/ then 5kg 4x10. At least that's up on last week.

would have liked to do a bit more today, but had to get back for the school run (the joys of not working). I hate it when I feel a bit rushed. Can't seem to give it all or focus enough.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I know that feeling if you have things to do during the day....

Still a good workout though!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I know that feeling if you have things to do during the day....
> 
> Still a good workout though!


feeling it now! glad to start getting some weight back on the dips. Did you have any luck getting a dive belt? I was thinking of you yesterday, cos I was looking for a belt on ebay and someone was selling a dive belt.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Phew! Just got a week's work for next week. Then I've got 3 weeks work after that, so pressure's off a bit. Shame. I was enjoying not working.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> feeling it now! glad to start getting some weight back on the dips. Did you have any luck getting a dive belt? I was thinking of you yesterday, cos I was looking for a belt on ebay and someone was selling a dive belt.


Not yet, the only dive belt I saw was pick up only from somewhere near London... not terribly convenient for me:laugh: Am sidetracked with my kitchen at the moment, but once that is finished can start thinking about other stuff :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Phew! Just got a week's work for next week. Then I've got 3 weeks work after that, so pressure's off a bit. Shame. I was enjoying not working.


I'd love to not have to work. I've got so much I want to do instead. If it wasn't for that damned thing...money:no:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'd love to not have to work. I've got so much I want to do instead. If it wasn't for that damned thing...money:no:


me too. just imagine. I think I'd like to learn carpentry. make my own furniture. Maybe learn to sail. Fly a helicopter. Travel the world. Oh no. I'm depressed now.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 week 4 - deload week not really

Supposed to deload this week. However, I'm going so light at the moment that I really don't need a deload. I'm just going to do the same this week as last week. I'll deload at the end of the second cycle.

Squat day.

Squats

Warm up, then -

5x40

5x47.5

5x52.5

Feeling a bit more comfortable using a box this time

Leg press

5x140

Up a bit on last week actually

Standing calf raise

5x100

Ham curl

30x10

35x10

3x40x10

Nice and slow. Hold at the top. Slow negative.

Ab wheel

2x10

So into the 4th week. Back feels good. Nothing to complain about. Except liverpool's dismal performance this afternoon. We get 4 hours a week respite care for Molly, my disabled daughter on a Sunday. She absolutely loves it and we usually do something with the other two that it might normally be difficult to do. Took them 10 pin bowling this afternoon. Good times all round. And I won! Competitive dad.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: I never let my kids beat me at anything. I let them get close so that they keep trying but if they want to beat me then they have to beat me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely mate,smash them,show that your're the daddy,

love to you and your family too x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: I never let my kids beat me at anything. I let them get close so that they keep trying but if they want to beat me then they have to beat me





biglbs said:


> Lovely mate,smash them,show that your're the daddy,
> 
> love to you and your family too x


thanks chaps!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cross training class this morning. Did it fasted. Back home. Brekky, shower and then off to work.

Tomorrow's chest day. I usually do single arm bent over rows on chest day, but 5 sets of 20 on individual sides is just going to take too long on a work morning. What do people rate as an alternative?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Cross training class this morning. Did it fasted. Back home. Brekky, shower and then off to work.
> 
> Tomorrow's chest day. I usually do single arm bent over rows on chest day, but 5 sets of 20 on individual sides is just going to take too long on a work morning. What do people rate as an alternative?


Pendlay Rows


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Pendlay Rows


Thanks


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's" 5/3/1 week 4.

Bench press day

Warm up, then -

Bench press

5x50

3x57.5

12x62.5

Then a few extra sets

5x67.5

5x70

5x72.5

Assistance-

Pendlay rows, as per @BestBefore1989's advice.

5x10 with just the oly bar.

Just to get the feel of these, as a replacement for DB rows. Really liked them. Feel like the whole back is involved.

Hammer strength chest press.

10x40

10x50

3x10x52.5

This is the only machine I use really. Like it. It hurts!

On the train now,off to work. Doing a week's work on a programme about a sewing competition. Brilliant. Yesterday I learned what 'overlocking' and 'embroidery anglaise' are. That'll stand me in good stead.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> On the train now,off to work. Doing a week's work on a programme about a sewing competition. Brilliant. Yesterday I learned what '*overlocking' and 'embroidery anglaise*' are. That'll stand me in good stead.


Speak to @Greshie and @Rykard - you could give them both some interiors advice :laugh:

Excellent workouts Dirk (gawd - I still find the name too funny - snigger, snigger!) x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Speak to @Greshie and @Rykard - you could give them both some interiors advice :laugh:
> 
> Excellent workouts Dirk (gawd - I still find the name too funny - snigger, snigger!) x


Excuse me Miss BJ but I'm sure I could give Ol' Dirk interiors advice  Grandma's and eggs and all that :lol:

I agree about his new handle ... no one could possibly mistake him for anyone else (other than perhaps a 70's porn star  )


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite dirk (this will take some getting used too). braw couple sesh's there brother :thumbup1: keep it up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work Mcsquerter


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bluejoanna said:


> Speak to @Greshie and @Rykard - you could give them both some interiors advice :laugh:
> 
> Excellent workouts Dirk (gawd - I still find the name too funny - snigger, snigger!) x


thank you!



Greshie said:


> Excuse me Miss BJ but I'm sure I could give Ol' Dirk interiors advice  Grandma's and eggs and all that :lol:
> 
> I agree about his new handle ... no one could possibly mistake him for anyone else (other than perhaps a 70's porn star  )


one day everyone will know the name Dirk McQuickly 



JANIKvonD said:


> alrite dirk (this will take some getting used too). braw couple sesh's there brother :thumbup1: keep it up


Cheers Janik!



biglbs said:


> Good work Mcsquerter


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

got my tax bill today. Quite a lot less than I thought! Result! I was sweating after not working much in January. Might get me almost back into the black! I can restock on my supps now. Some almost run out. Also get myself a belt. Happy days.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> got my tax bill today. Quite a lot less than I thought! Result! I was sweating after not working much in January. Might get me almost back into the black! I can restock on my supps now. Some almost run out. Also get myself a belt. Happy days.


I just got myself a zuluglove Evolution III and I can highly recommend it

http://www.zuluglove.com/new-2012--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--royal-39-p.asp


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I just got myself a zuluglove Evolution III and I can highly recommend it
> 
> http://www.zuluglove.com/new-2012--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--royal-39-p.asp


aha. zuluglove was one of the ones I was thinking of getting. You May have just tipped it for me. Anyone used ocelot/valeo belts?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's" 5/3/1 week 4.

Deadlift day

Warm up, then -

Deadlift

5x40

3x47.5

5x52.5

As I said above, keeping these the same as last week, in lieu of a deload day.

Hanging leg raises.

5x10

My arms aren't feeling like they're going to rip out of their socket now. That's progress, right?

Ab roller

2x10

I'm going to stop doing these. Feeling a lot of lower back involvement and not in a good way.

All in all, Deadlift day is feeling a bit light (apart from the obvious lightness of the dead lifts themselves). I'm going to have to rethink my assistance exercises. I was doing shrugs on this day, but don't know if they were particularly beneficial to this programme. Need another exercise to go in here. Back extensions spring to mind, but I may do them on another day, and move something else to this day, so as not to hit my lower back all one one day.

On the train now. Off to work for another day of looking at people sewing.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep ... deffo progress on the HLR's if your arms aren't dragging on the floor afterwards! 

I do Good Morning's on my Deads day....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yep ... deffo progress on the HLR's if your arms aren't dragging on the floor afterwards!
> 
> I do Good Morning's on my Deads day....


I'm wary of good mornings, and stiff legged dead lifts with my back


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah I'd forgotten about your back ... hmmm not sure what to suggest ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Kettlebells session this morning. F*ck me that man's a sadist. Loads of swings, cleans, snatches. 'Renegade rows' (a press up between 2x16k kettlebells with a single arm row at the top of the press), supersetted with squat to upright rows. Then static lunges with a shoulder press at the top, interspersed with burpees. Finish off with Russian twists, ab crunches and 1 minute full plank with feet balanced on a kettlebell. Now a shadow of my former self.

End of the 1st 4 week wendler's cycle this week, so I'll have a measure up and weigh in. Had to fasten my belt on a tighter notch today, so that's encouraging.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ps. Apologies to everyone with a journal if I'm not checking in as frequently at the mo. it's all I can do to type mine up when I'm working. Weekends are the time when I can peruse everyone's. keep up the good work in the meantime!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. cycle 1 week 4

Overhead press day.

Warm up, then rotator cuff exercises, then-

Overhead press

5x27.5

3x32.5

12x37.5

Pull ups, hammer grip

5x5

Dips

Body weight x10

5kg 2x10

7.5kg 2x10

Press was the same as last week, instead of a deload week. Pull ups, I've switched to hammer grip. At least I can do a few of these! When I get stronger on these I'll switch to chins, and then eventually back to regular overhand wide grip. Eventually! Dips going up nicely.

That's the last day of the 1st cycle, so tomorrow I'll have a weigh and measure, see how I'm going and maybe tweak diet and cardio accordingly.

Looking forward to the weekend. Had enough of looking at footage of people sewing dresses. New job next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

it seams like you've got it all sew up mate.

why weigh and measure tomorrow rather than today? - a stitch in time saves 9

:lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Your Kettlebell trainer sounds harsh - but despite wanting to chuck up afterwards, I bet you felt great....Pls tell me I am right!!

Good luck with the weighand measure and have top weekend x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> it seams like you've got it all sew up mate.
> 
> why weigh and measure tomorrow rather than today? - a stitch in time saves 9
> 
> :lol:


Time mate. I like to weigh and measure 1st thing in the morning. That way I can achieve some measure of consistency regarding how much food and water I've got in me,etc. just don't have the time before I go to work!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bluejoanna said:


> Your Kettlebell trainer sounds harsh - but despite wanting to chuck up afterwards, I bet you felt great....Pls tell me I am right!!
> 
> Good luck with the weighand measure and have top weekend x


Thanks joanna. Not so sure great is how I'd describe it! Do get a sense of achievement though and it's very good for core strength and fitness. I'm usually sore from it until Saturday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> it seams like you've got it all sew up mate.
> 
> why weigh and measure tomorrow rather than today? - a stitch in time saves 9





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Time mate. I like to weigh and measure 1st thing in the morning. That way I can achieve some measure of consistency regarding how much food and water I've got in me,etc. just don't have the time before I go to work!


Mate, you'd been complaining you'd had enough of looking at footage of people sewing dresses so I thought Id make as many needlework references in a post as I could.

You know your humour sucks when you have to explain it ! :thumbdown:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, you'd been complaining you'd had enough of looking at footage of people sewing dresses so I thought Id make as many needlework references in a post as I could.
> 
> You know your humour sucks when you have to explain it ! :thumbdown:


lol! No, it was really funny. Honestly!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Right. Weight and measurements as of this morning, end of 1st 4 week cycle.

Weight - 86kg (down 4kg)

BF - 19% (down 5%)

Bicep - 38cm (dow. 1cm)

Chest - 11.5cm (down 1.5cm)

Waist 92.5cm (down 4cm)

Thigh - 61.5 (down 2 cm)

So, weight, bf and waist all down nicely. Bit of loss on everything else too though, which is to be expected. Think I'll keep diet and cardio the same for the forthcoming month as my plan was always to keep the weights low in Jan and Feb. Hopefully shed some more BF with not too much size. Then I'll bump up the cals by 1000pd over the space of a week or so. 1st day of 2nd cycle today - squat day. Off to the gym when the missus gets out of the pit.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Right. Weight and measurements as of this morning, end of 1st 4 week cycle.
> 
> Weight - 86kg (down 4kg)
> 
> ...


Think I've spotted your weak spot :lol:

seriously though mate, 5% drop in bodyfat from a 4 kg drop in weight is good going


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Think I've spotted your weak spot :lol:
> 
> seriously though mate, 5% drop in bodyfat from a 4 kg drop in weight is good going


Ha ha! You're right. It's my dream to one day have a chest that's thicker than my wrist.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

wendler's 2nd cycle. week 1

Squats

Warm up, then -

5x45

5x47.5

7x50

getting the hang of the box squats now. maybe even starting to enjoy them. Good shout, @Mingster.

leg press

3x10x140

2x10x145

ham curl

10x30

10x35

10x40

10x45

10x45

Had to skip calf raises, as had a physio appointment to get to. But all on plan. got some sida cordifolia tabs as I read they were very good for fat loss, so may as well give them a go this month before I move into calorie surplus. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. That's the spirit. They are excellent in many ways, not the least being the fact that, done correctly, they take the lower back totally out of the equation. A good thing for people with our past issues...

The only down side I have found with them is that they reduce your ability top stop at the bottom of the movement - the bench does this for us - so it is important to do the negative portion of the lift in a slow and controlled manner.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Day off yesterday. Swimming with the kids. Beating them in races, pushing them off floats, all that kind of stuff. Starting a new job this morning. That, coupled with liverpool's performance against city, meant that I couldn't resist a couple of single malts last night.

Cross training this morning. Felt like an endless stream of push ups, burpees, kettlebell plank rows, star jumps, weighted lunges and mountain climbers. Sweating like a Geordie in a spelling test by the end of it.

Off to work now. Let's see what horrors this job has in store.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Day off yesterday. Swimming with the kids. Beating them in races, pushing them off floats, all that kind of stuff. Starting a new job this morning. That, coupled with liverpool's performance against city, meant that I couldn't resist a couple of single malts last night.
> 
> Cross training this morning. Felt like an endless stream of push ups, burpees, kettlebell plank rows, star jumps, weighted lunges and mountain climbers. *Sweating like a Geordie in a spelling test* by the end of it.
> 
> Off to work now. Let's see what horrors this job has in store.


LOL u watching assault on presinct 13 last night by any chance? & are u not supposed to let the kids win at the races pmsl. good luck with the new job mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL u watching assault on presinct 13 last night by any chance? & are u not supposed to let the kids win at the races pmsl. good luck with the new job mate


No! They don't use that saying in that film do they?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 cycle 2 week 1. (3sets of 5)

Bench press

Warm up, then -

5x50

5x55

12x60

5x65

5x70

Pendlay rows

5x20

5x25

3x5x30

Hammer strength chest press

5x52.5x10


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL u watching assault on presinct 13 last night by any chance? & are u not supposed to let the kids win at the races pmsl. good luck with the new job mate


Sorry to butt in Mr VonD - Are you talking about the dubious spelling of "Assault" in the title of the movie??? Shocking! x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> No! They don't use that saying in that film do they?


pmsl very similar mate...."sweating like mike tyson in a spelling bee"



bluejoanna said:


> Sorry to butt in Mr VonD - Are you talking about the dubious spelling of "Assault" in the title of the movie??? Shocking! x


mrs BJ.....i dont get it :confused1: :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Just me being a div! I watched the Movie on Film4 on Sunday night and when the ad breaks came on, the screen had "Assualt on Precinct 13".......One of my annoying traits.....picking up on [email protected] spelling....

http://www.film4.com/reviews/2005/assault-on-precinct-13

Sorry - I will slink off now into a corner with the other nerdy losers.... :blush:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Just me being a div! I watched the Movie on Film4 on Sunday night and when the ad breaks came on, the screen had "Assualt on Precinct 13".......One of my annoying traits.....picking up on [email protected] spelling....
> 
> http://www.film4.com/reviews/2005/assault-on-precinct-13
> 
> Sorry - I will slink off now into a corner with the other nerdy losers.... :blush:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I think my back's gone again. Finished doing deads. Really light. Strict form. No problems. went over to the rack of db's and pulled one off the rack and felt a twinge. I've come home. Presently panicking. It'll be over the course of the next few hours that my back locks up if it's going to. May have to have a major re-think. F*cking gutted.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope your OK mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Crossed fingers for you!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


>


Hey Mr! Where did you get that stunning pic of me?????


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh No! Sorry for spamming your thread and sorry to hear about the back - hope it was just a twinge x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Mr! Where did you get that stunning pic of me?????


lmao! her facial expression does go hand in hand with ur user name tbf :lol: ....very good


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I think my back's gone again. Finished doing deads. Really light. Strict form. No problems. went over to the rack of db's and pulled one off the rack and felt a twinge. I've come home. Presently panicking. It'll be over the course of the next few hours that my back locks up if it's going to. May have to have a major re-think. F*cking gutted.


sh!t dude!.....keep us posted


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in work now. I've definitely injured it, but I am still moving, albeit stiffly. That would indicate that maybe it's not as bad as before. Maybe I can take a positive from this, as previously it's always locked up completely. The next few hours will be the litmus test. It maybe that I just can't Deadlift after all. In which case I'll have to find a programme that doesn't include them. Any suggestions more than welcome! Thanks for the good wishes everyone.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello? Hello - anybody home?? Hope all is OK Mr McQuickly and that you are just having a well earned break.......x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Joanna. My back did go. I was laid up, but only for a couple of days, nowhere near as bad as last time. Took a couple of weeks off weights, though have been doing cardio. Starting weights again next week, but I'm afraid I think I'm going to have to give up deadlifts. I'm going to carry on with a bastardised version of wendler's, but replace deads with front squats. Unless anyone's got any better suggestions! I'm all ears. In the meantime I did go and see Kraftwerk and also watched a brilliant film - searching for sugarman. Thanks for asking! More updates to come soon.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Shame about the deads, but there is no point in doing them if it's going to put your back out, have you thought about SLDL's with very light weights?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

While I'm squatting I avoid doing deads. It's just too much pressure too often. It's not an ideal situation but you have to be realistic...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Poxy backs ,bain of our lives ,i tried to get under a squat bar tonight,it just was not right,i knew i was gonna hurt myself,realy gotta get my head around it,we must try though a?

I swear half the battle is not thinking your gonna do damage,it seems we get programmed to fail in pain,it's like we need to learn all over again,without the injury clouding form,i dunno!???


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Shame about the deads, but there is no point in doing them if it's going to put your back out, have you thought about SLDL's with very light weights?


I've done my back once before with sldl's Gresh, so I steer clear!



biglbs said:


> Poxy backs ,bain of our lives ,i tried to get under a squat bar tonight,it just was not right,i knew i was gonna hurt myself,realy gotta get my head around it,we must try though a?
> 
> I swear half the battle is not thinking your gonna do damage,it seems we get programmed to fail in pain,it's like we need to learn all over again,without the injury clouding form,i dunno!???


You're right mate. I do think in all honesty I'll come back to them, but I need even more preparation than I thought.i'm thinking of some Pilates type work to hit the inner core for a while, then back with light weights again. We'll see. I can't afford to keep eating injured. If I don't work I don't get paid!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've done my back once before with sldl's Gresh, so I steer clear!
> 
> You're right mate. I do think in all honesty I'll come back to them, but I need even more preparation than I thought.i'm thinking of some Pilates type work to hit the inner core for a while, then back with light weights again. We'll see. I can't afford to keep eating injured. If I don't work I don't get paid!


Exactly,but not only that ,it is a negative that life can do without,not so important as to ruin day to day life imo


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah the old back eh? I can sympathize - the OH has suffered a lot in the past and is paranoid about doing it in again - one of the few times I have seen him cry...

At least you have plenty of alternatives and the lads on here will undoubtedly give you loads of ideas. x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going mate? hope the backs on the mend


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going mate? hope the backs on the mend


It's a lot better mate thanks. Going to get back on the weights Monday. Been keeping up with cardio and keeping the diet tight, so all is not lost. Back on it next week, with a substitute for dead lifts. You ok? I've been slack with everyone's journals. Got me plenty of catching up to do this weekend.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

That looks first class buddy,,all the best with it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> That looks first class buddy,,all the best with it.


Cheers Trev!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Busy day today. Got a chiropractor appointment this morning. It's my girls' 8th birthday today (they're twins), so we're having a pool party at corby pool, then some of their friends back to ours for tea. God help me. Going to squeeze half an hour cardio in there too. Looking forward to getting back on the weights next week. Must look at some videos of front squats.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's a lot better mate thanks. Going to get back on the weights Monday. Been keeping up with cardio and keeping the diet tight, so all is not lost. Back on it next week, with a substitute for dead lifts. You ok? I've been slack with everyone's journals. Got me plenty of catching up to do this weekend.


excellent mate, what u doing instead of deads? im braw mate....long story short, went to docs 3weeks ago for acne & he put me on some sh!ty antiBs (which i knew wouldnt touch this as its acne on roids  ) went back on monday past & he basically said 'fuk this we'll get ya upto dermotology & stop p!ssin about with these meds' & refered me to derm....got my app threw yesterday for next week at the hospital (derm). so im pretty fekin happy about this as most wait 6-12month to be refered to derm from the docs!...+ another few month for an appointment! i waited 4 weeks to get there :thumb:

have a good day brother! & happy bithday to the twins!!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> excellent mate, what u doing instead of deads? im braw mate....long story short, went to docs 3weeks ago for acne & he put me on some sh!ty antiBs (which i knew wouldnt touch this as its acne on roids  ) went back on monday past & he basically said 'fuk this we'll get ya upto dermotology & stop p!ssin about with these meds' & refered me to derm....got my app threw yesterday for next week at the hospital (derm). so im pretty fekin happy about this as most wait 6-12month to be refered to derm from the docs!...+ another few month for an appointment! i waited 4 weeks to get there :thumb:
> 
> have a good day brother! & happy bithday to the twins!!!!


Good news about the docs mate. I was thinking of trying front squats instead of dead lifts, though I'm open to suggestions. Have a good weekend.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Good luck with trying to squeeze in some cardio with a load of screaming 8 year old over excited girls there Dirk!! I reckon today is a day for cake and supervision, or perhaps supervision of cake! Have a fabulous day and so pleased the back is on the mend x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good news about the docs mate. I was thinking of trying front squats instead of dead lifts, though I'm open to suggestions. Have a good weekend.


 How about the hack squat mate ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> How about the hack squat mate ?


That was on the list of maybe's. not sure about the relative strengths of one over the other tbh.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That was on the list of maybe's. not sure about the relative strengths of one over the other tbh.


Standard Hack is mainly a quad exercise, like the front squat, however if you lift your heels as the bottom of the squat (like with a sissy squat) you also engage hams and glutes. All of this and due to body position and load placement behind and below your ar5e, your back should be safe.

IM NO EXPERT so keep asking and see what some of the big boys suggest


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

These are what i am doing with my shagged back,without the dopey cow asking if i want it all recorded pmsl!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> These are what i am doing with my shagged back,without the dopey cow asking if i want it all recorded pmsl!


you use a smith machine mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you use a smith machine mate?


Yes mate,it preserves what is left of a shagged back but allows the benefits of squatting!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday went well. Apart from my chiropractor appointment. She was running so lat I had to blow it out. Still, managed to get to the gym and do 10 min on a rower, then 20 min HIIT on a spin bike, so that worked up a good sweat. Kids' swim party went down a treat. Really good idea. It's often difficult finding one activity that all my kids enjoy, but this was great. And no tidying up afterwards! Mind you, some of their mates came back to ours, so that got a bit rowdy. Anyway, eventually got them all to bed. Cracked open a bottle of wine with the missus and watched skyfall. I was a bit dissapointed in it TBH, but I'd have happily sat and watched my toenails grow by that point.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah parenthood:cool:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Ah parenthood:cool:


Ain't that the truth brother!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounded like the kids had a cracking time, even if you are now officially knackered!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Back under some irona gain. At last!

Overhead press day 3 sets of 5

Overhead press

Rotator cuff warm ups, regular warm up, then -

5 x 30

5 x 32.5

10x 35

Hammer grip pull-ups

3x5 body weight

Dips

1 x 10 body weight

3 x 10 x 5kg

Hammer strength shoulder machine thing (don't know what it's called)

1x10x20kg (10 each side, that is )

1x10x30

1x8x40

1x7x40 (failure)

Just picked up where I left off really, as I was only on light weights anyway. Felt good though! I need to be smarter. A I've said before, I'm not going to do Deads any more, so it won't be strictly wendler's 5/3/1, but I'm going to stick to the rest of it. Still toying with what to replace Deads with. I was thinking of front squats, but I'm also thinking maybe Kroc rows. I was enjoying them as an assistance exercise, but they take up too much time if I've got to get to work. However, if I'm giving up an exercise... Hmm. Thoughts welcome!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

cross training class this morning. hard going but enjoyable. Loads of bodyweight squats, pressups, burpees, etc. One particular nasty combo - hoik a pair of kettlebells up on to your shoulders, knuckles touching under your chin. Lunge, and on the way back up from the lunge press the kettlebells up, so you start the press at the lowest part of the lunge and have the arms fully extended at the top of the lunge. Repeat for a minute with alternating legs. Then 45 seconds mountain climbers, followed by 45 seconds star jumps. Do the whole lot 3 times and see how much you're heaving for breath! I'm off work this week, so luckily i could come home and recover.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I reckon your trainer and mine went to the same school - motto being "kill thy clients with lunges". x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> cross training class this morning. hard going but enjoyable. Loads of bodyweight squats, pressups, burpees, etc. One particular nasty combo - hoik a pair of kettlebells up on to your shoulders, knuckles touching under your chin. Lunge, and on the way back up from the lunge press the kettlebells up, so you start the press at the lowest part of the lunge and have the arms fully extended at the top of the lunge. Repeat for a minute with alternating legs. Then 45 seconds mountain climbers, followed by 45 seconds star jumps.* Do the whole lot 3 times and see how much you're heaving for breath!* I'm off work this week, so luckily i could come home and recover.


no thank you mate :beer:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday was a bad day. Went out for an imoromptu drink with a mate on wed night. Ended up having a few guiness's, followed by a few nice whiskies. This is a bad idea for me. I can't drink very well. A few glasses of wine, or a few whiskies alone is fine. Anything more... Well, Spent all day yesterday in bed shaking like a sh1tting dog and running to the loo to chuck up. I really ought to know better, but sometimes it just creeps up on me. The last time it happened was 5 years ago, so it's not very often nowadays I do it. Even so. I'm in the doghouse here! Gonna punish myself by going to a 6.00am spinning class. Leave squat day til tomorrow I think. That'll learn me!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Whoops!!! It happens mate ha ha ha ha - I bet your wife was soooooo impressed! I reckon you are giving dog houses a bad name! Hope you are feeling a bit better this morning - don't punish yourself too much. Plenty of fluids and self recrimination should do the trick x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bluejoanna said:


> Whoops!!! It happens mate ha ha ha ha - I bet your wife was soooooo impressed! I reckon you are giving dog houses a bad name! Hope you are feeling a bit better this morning - don't punish yourself too much. Plenty of fluids and self recrimination should do the trick x


Actually she was very good about it! It was pretty obvious that I was really suffering. Self recrimination coming along nicely though. Just need to iron that hair shirt...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Hahahaha! I love seeing other folk hungover  I'm there worst nightmare


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hahahaha! I love seeing other folk hungover  I'm there worst nightmare


somehow I can imagine that.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Squat day. Just picked up where I left off after my last back twinge. All felt good, which I'm relieved about.

Warm up, then -

Squat

5x45

5x47.5

5x50

Leg press

10x120

10x130

10x135

2x10x140

Ham Curl

10x30

10x35

3x10x40

Quad ext

10x10k

10x15k

3x10x20k

Standing Calf Raise

10x70

10x80

10x90

2x10x100

Happy with all this. Light weights (as ever!), but just pleased I'm still moving ok. I was a bit worried about squatting again, in light of having to give up deadlifts, but TBH I felt like I could have gone all day. Starting to throw in some light calf raises as well, since I tore my calf muscle last year.

That's that done. Back home for 4 poached eggs on toast and on with creosoting the shed.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

awesome :thumb:

If I may suggest, as you want to protect your back and keep it safe, you do the leg press, Ham curls and Quad ext first to pre exhaust the legs before squatting. You wont be able to squat as much and less weight on your back means less strain on your spinal erectors


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> awesome :thumb:
> 
> If I may suggest, as you want to protect your back and keep it safe, you do the leg press, Ham curls and Quad ext first to pre exhaust the legs before squatting. You wont be able to squat as much and less weight on your back means less strain on your spinal erectors


That's not a bad idea. I did do a couple of light sets on the leg press today as part of my warm up. I think it helped a lot.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

circuit training this morning. regular instructor is away for a couple of weeks, so a new face to torment us. Different, but good. Dropped an elite nutrition UWL tab beforehand, as I've got a few knocking round from before they were busted. Nicely buzzing by the time I got to the class! May as well use them up...

Excited because they're starting a Krav Maga class at our gym this wednesday night. I've been interested in this for ages, but there's never been a class local to me. I said at the start of my journal that I was going to take up kickboxing, but with injury and one thing and another it never happened. Krav Maga is a much better alternative. I'll keep you all posted. I'll probably be filling this in from a hospital bed on thursday morning.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Bench press day. (3 sets of 3)

Warm up, then -

3x55

3x60

9x62.5

5x65

5x70

2x3x72.5

Hammer strength chest machine

3x8x52.5

7x52.5 (failure)

6x52.5 (failure)

dumbell bench press

3x8x20

Good to do a chest day again. Pretty pleased with my bench, though I felt a little rushed on the assistance exercises. I'm off work this week, but got to get one of my daughters to school early for a day trip, then off to Molly's school to do battle with her physiotherapist, who we're not seeing eye to eye with (and I think the school agrees with us). Last week we were there for a challenging behaviour workshop, too. Never a dull moment with a disabled child!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Mr fast


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Morning Mr fast


Morning Sir.

May be overdoing it a bit today. Had a circuit training class this morning and got my first krav maga class this evening. Also still taking those UWL tabs. Took 2 yesterday and couldn't get to sleep last night, even though I took the second at about noon. Lesson learned there. My intention was to shift about a stone that I put on in the last few months of last year before moving onto a calorie deficit. The weight loss stalled a bit with my slight injury a couple of weeks back, but I reckon another 1.5 kilo off and I'll be happy. Another week or two then I can start upping the cals.

Ordered a belt and it arrived today, so excited about that. I've stopped doing the deads, but still need a belt for squats and OH presses. Never used one before, so will be interested to see what difference it makes.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

In the absence of a deadlift day I've decided to have a back day, which was today!

warm up, then -

Lat pulldowns

3x10x50

Hammer grip pull ups

bodyweight 5x10

Single arm rows

5x10x20kg

back extension

5x10 bodyweight.

Any suggestions as to how to make a back day great welcome!

ordered some ultra burn from d hacks to shift a bit of fat, before upping the cals, probably next week.

Did my first krav maga class last night. Really enjoyed it. I've never done a martial art before, so haven't got anything to compare it with, but I thought it was great


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Jesus. I'm all over the place this week. I'm off work again. Added to that, the wife's gone down to the south of france to visit her old man who's just had a triple heart bypass. So I'm here looking after all the kids. It's been chaos, but not too bad. Anyway, I'm up now because I'm slightly worried that they're al still in bed! I could be asleep now, but I can't sleep because I'm too suspicious. I'm sure they're either plotting something or they've all escaped. Anyway, I won't get a chance to train today. Will get a chance to take my boy swimming though, so that's going to be great. Hope you're all well.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Jesus. I'm all over the place this week. I'm off work again. Added to that, the wife's gone down to the south of france to visit her old man who's just had a triple heart bypass. So I'm here looking after all the kids. It's been chaos, but not too bad. Anyway, I'm up now because I'm slightly worried that they're al still in bed! I could be asleep now, but I can't sleep because I'm too suspicious. I'm sure they're either plotting something or they've all escaped. Anyway, I won't get a chance to train today. Will get a chance to take my boy swimming though, so that's going to be great. Hope you're all well.


You got your hands full this weekend Dirka! I hope the kids are all there when you get upstairs - my brother has four kids and his youngest (just turned four), makes a bid for freedom at every given chance! Have a good one x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

The missus is back from France today. Not a moment too soon. Almost run out of plates.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> The missus is back from France today. Not a moment too soon. Almost run out of plates.


tut tut ... do you mean you don't have an automatic dishwasher?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> tut tut ... do you mean you don't have an automatic dishwasher?


I don't know.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I don't know.


Do you know where the kitchen is? :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Do you know where the kitchen is? :laugh:


Of course. That's where the beer is.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

No training today. That's 3 days in a row  . Partly 'cos it's mother's day, so the other half's having a lie in, then going to the gym herself. However, partly because I'm off up to Liverpool for the spurs game this avvy, so not all bad!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 OHP day. Week 2 of cycle. (3sets of 3)

Warm up, rotator cuff warm ups, then -

3x30

3x35

6x40

Hammer strength shoulder machine

40kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx8 (failure)

40kgx8(failure)

40kgx10

Hanging leg raises

5x10

Bit rubbish today, all in all. Felt knackered after a few days off. Terrible journey back from the match on Sunday. I live south east of Liverpool, so was obviously going in the same direction as the spurs fans. Plus all the Chelsea fans coming away from old Trafford. Added to that, there was an overturned lorry on the motorway. And it was snowing. It was a nightmare, ended up going home via the a roads. Didn't get back til after 10, so there was no way I was getting up at 5 to get into the gym. Anyway, paying the price now with a feeble training session.

Never mind. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Circuit... training... this morning. Can't... speak... will... write.. more..... later


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

And just been to a Krav Maga class this evening. Gonna be sore tomorrow. Getting up at 6am for squat day is going to be great. Night night everyone.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Two Mega sessions in one day Dirk - Did you survive??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hiya buddy! hows it going in here?...hows the back


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bluejoanna said:


> Two Mega sessions in one day Dirk - Did you survive??


I survived Joanna, but no way was I making the gym this morning. I'm not used to full contact sports and I was aching all over this morning!



JANIKvonD said:


> hiya buddy! hows it going in here?...hows the back


I'm ok mate. Back's much better at the mo. Got myself a belt, so looking forward to squatting at the weekend. Still experimenting with what to replace deadlift day though.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

had a weigh in this morning. 82.3kg, 13% bf (according to my calipers). I'm not 13%, I'm more than that, but as I said on page one, as long as I measure with the same ones that's ok. I was 24% according to them then, and 90kg. So i reckon I've accomplished what i wanted to do first, which was lose the stone of fat I put on at the end of last year. Now to start upping the calories. This is much more difficult, as I don't want to just become skinny fat again. I'm going to gradually increase to 500 cal surplus a day. and see how I get on. If anyone has any thoughts on times to eat, proportion of carbs to protein, etc I'd love to hear them. Bearing in mind that I train very early in the morning, so can't get a massive meal in pre wo.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

On my way in to work. How boring is that on a Sunday? Work's all over the place at the mo. I'm off tomorrow so may hit it twice - circuit in the morning and squats in the afternoon. Ho hum.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

wendler's 5/3/1. 2nd cycle, Week 3.

Squat Day.

warm up, then -

squats

5x45

3x50

5x55

Leg press

10x80

10x120

10x130

10x140

10x145

ham curl

10x20

10x30

10x40

10x45

6x45 (failure)

quad ext

10x15

10x20

10x30

2x10x35

standing calf raise

10x50

10x70

10x80

10x90

10x100

So here's how today went. Took a d-hacks ultra burn at 5 this morning. Was buzzing my tits off by 6. Went and did a circuit training class. pissed it! Was still buzzing at 12.00 (I'm off work today and tomorrow), so decided to to go back and do squat day. Was very rigid with the squats and kept to the proscribed numbers, but all the other weights are up, which I'm pleased with. On a downside, my dick seems to have vanished. Look like a lady boy. Actually I'm beginning to quite like it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

wendler's 5/3/1. 2nd cycle, Week 3.

Bench press day

Warm up, then -

Bench press

5x52.5

3x57.5

10x65

still off work, so did some extras -

8x70

5x75

3x77.5

2x80

weighted dips

10x bodyweight

10x +2.5

10x +5

8x +7.5

6x +10 (failure)

4x +10 (failure)

Hammer strength incline chest press

40 x 8

45 x 8

50 x 6

50 x 4

I can usually do more on the hammer strength machine, but just had nothing left in the tank after the presses and dips. Still, felt like a good session. Nice and sore now. It's a nice day here, so I'm going to give my bike a once over. Needs a good old clean, cables tightening, chain cleaning and lubeing. Back at work tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

just got back from krav maga. very interesting stuff. hard workout too. did a circuit class this morning, so won't make it into the gym tomorrow before work. Leave overhead press day til friday.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like you are working hard there Dirk - two sessions in one day? Superman springs to mind.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Looks like you are working hard there Dirk - two sessions in one day? Superman springs to mind.....


or SuperDirk


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bluejoanna said:


> Looks like you are working hard there Dirk - two sessions in one day? Superman springs to mind.....


I know! Krav Maga is in the evening, which has slightly messed up my rhythm, hence me not training today. I need to give it a bit of thought.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what's with the bloody snow? it looks like chrimbo here and it's the middle of spring. we've broken the weather haven't we? On a slightly even more serious note; I might not get to the gym today. The wife and kids got taken to centre parcs by the mother in law for a few days. They're all back now, but my wife's working today and it's pandemonium. My mum might be able to come and sit with them for an hour, but she's put her back out (i think i inherited her bad back) nothing's ever easy! Didn't get there yesterday either, as I had to get into work early and leave late. Joy. I am working on a show which looks like it may be interesting, though. It's called 'easter eggs live'. Starts going out on Monday night. I think it's just 10 min a night on c4. They've got a studio that they've turned into a kind of giant incubator, with hundreds of eggs in it from loads of different species. it's a documentary strand about life inside the egg, and they're hoping to have loads hatch in time for easter. Might be interesting.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well, I did manage to get to the gym after all. Did my back day, which is currently a bit of a mixed bag. It's replacing my deadlift day. I went to see a pilates teacher for a one to one the other day and she gave me a short routine to strengthen the small muscles taht are inside my core. I think I'll try and slowly re-introduce deadlifts after about another 6 weeks. Just start with the bar again, see how it feels. Anyway, today looked like this -

warm up. 5 min rower, then some dynamic stretching.

Lat pull downs

5x10x50

body weight pull ups (hammer grip)

5x5

kroc rows

5x20x20kg (actually on the last set I failed a t 14 on each side and did the last six with a 17.5)

back extensions

5x10.

The kroc rows nearly made me sick.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Just googled Kroc Rows - not surprised you wanted to barf-the bloke in the vid looked pretty green afterwards too!! Nice one for getting to the gym tho Dirk x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

They are killers Joanna. I think the definition of a kroc row is simply as heavy a weight as you can single arm row for high volume. 20 kg is nothing compared to what some people row, but it certainly does the job for me! I can't do them if I'm training before work, because they take quite a while (I did 200 reps yesterday, 100 on each side), but next time I do back day on a non work day I'll try and up them to 22.5. WHo knows? maybe i will actually be sick!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> They are killers Joanna. I think the definition of a kroc row is simply as heavy a weight as you can single arm row for high volume. 20 kg is nothing compared to what some people row, but it certainly does the job for me! I can't do them if I'm training before work, because they take quite a while (I did 200 reps yesterday, 100 on each side), but next time I do back day on a non work day I'll try and up them to 22.5. WHo knows? *maybe i will actually be sick*!


Not something I aspire to Dirk, but each to their own eh??


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 cycle 2 week 3. (5/3/1 week)

Overhead press day.

Warm up, then rotator cuff warm up, then -

Overhead press

5x30

3x35

5x42.5

Hammer strength shoulder machine

10x40

9x40

8x40

8x40

10x40

Arnold press

3x10x15

Mental energy's a strange thing. I was failing to get to 10 reps on the middle sets on the hammer strength machine. Took a breather, really focused and nailed the last set. Used a belt for the overhead press today for the first time. Felt a bit weird, going to take some getting used to.

I lost the stone that I said I wanted to lose after new year and am currently in the process of upping my calories. Psychologically I'm finding it quite difficult because if truth be told I'm still at a higher bf percentage than I would like (ie, I'm still a bit skinny fat), so it's going to be hard putting weight on when I still fill like I should be losing it! Still, don't want to look like a rake.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mental energy and attitude are 50% of any lift ,never under estimate the power of the thinking behing "He can ,who thinks he can",not only in the gym,but in everyday life,it has amazed me time and again....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Mental energy and attitude are 50% of any lift ,never under estimate the power of the thinking behing "He can ,who thinks he can",not only in the gym,but in everyday life,it has amazed me time and again....


Very true mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well donr on the weightloss goal buddy! hows ur days food looking?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> well donr on the weightloss goal buddy! hows ur days food looking?


My diet's pretty good mate. I've been eating a slimmed down version of the example that I mentioned on page 1. Going to get back up to that over the next couple of weeks. Hopefully if I get I a bout 3200-3300 cal pd while keeping the carbs low I won't put on too much fat. I haven't got the kind of frame that can carry it well!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

This was actually yesterday -

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 2. Week 4. Deload week.

Warm up, then -

Bench press

5x50

5x57.5

10x65

Dips

10xbodyweight

10x 2.5

10x5

10x7.5

10x10

Hammer strength incline press

10x40

10x40

8x50

5x60

This is supposed to be deload week, but to tell the truth, the weights I'm using are still light, so I'll just go with what I did last week and then move on to the next cycle next week.

Krav Maga last night, so al in all Wednesday is turning out to be a pretty heavy day! Not training today.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session there Dirky Boy :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good session there Dirky Boy :thumb:


Why thank you!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

wendler's 5/3/1 cycle 2 week 4, deload week (or rather tread water week as I'm doing)

squat day

warm up, then -

5x44.25

3x50

3x55

starting to feel more confident that my back won't go again now. I feel like I want to get more weight on there, which is a good thing. Going to keep it light and steady though. Frankly, if I get up to 100kg squat by the end of the year I'll be happy. That'll be a massive increase from not being able to walk at the end of last year!

leg press

10x80

10x120

10x140

10x145

10x145

quad extension

10x20

10x25

10x30

10x35

10x35

ham curl

10x35

10x45

10x45

10x40

10x40

Did the 2 sets at 45 and felt I was rushing them a bit and not hitting them properly. Took 5kg off and did the next 2 sets slower, squeezed and held at the top and very slow negative. That bloody hit them!

Standing calf raise

10x bodyweight

10x60

10x70

10x80

10x90

10x100

Feeling it a bit now. Got back from the gym and the wife decided we needed to take the kids for a walk along the canal to feed the ducks. This is no mean feet when one of them is in a wheelchair, there's a hill up to the canal and you've just trained your legs! All good though. Came back and listen to us beat Aston Villa. Pretty good in all. Got a week off work this week as well.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Back day.

Warm up on rowing machine, then some dynamic stretching and some light lat pull downs.

Hammer grip pull ups.

5x5xbodyweight.

Kroc rows.

5x20x20kg

Back extensions

5x10xbodyweight.

Hanging leg raise.

5x10.

@ben pricked my conscience into doing the hlr's again, so there they are! Felt knackered after this session. Wanted to go home and get into bed, but had to cook a roast dinner for 7 people instead.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Thing's looking good in here mate:thumbup1:

Just to let you know I tried deads again today. Seemed to go ok but back is feeling a bit sore. Fingers crossed but we'll see tomorrow I suppose...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Training well mate,plenty of reps too!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Thing's looking good in here mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Just to let you know I tried deads again today. Seemed to go ok but back is feeling a bit sore. Fingers crossed but we'll see tomorrow I suppose...


Cheers Ming. Fingers crossed indeed. Tired sore is good. I can usually tell the difference pretty quickly the difference between good sore and bad sore, though sometimes even when it's a good sore it can be vulnerable as it's tired so I have to remember to take care!



biglbs said:


> Training well mate,plenty of reps too!!


Thanks mate. Yeah, especially with the kroc rows. I did them straight after the pull ups. I think this was a mistake. I'll do something in-between the two in future.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thought I wa going to a kettlebells class this morning, only to find that I'd inadvertently put my name down for a spinning class. Jesus. That was a shock to the system. Bloomin' bank holidays.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol fuk that. hows it doing mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol fuk that. hows it doing mate?


going pretty well at the moment, dare I say it mate. Been slowly creeping my calories up over the last week, so should be on about 3200 from today, which is supposedly 500 over maintenance. Just hope my chest grows faster than my waist.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> going pretty well at the moment, dare I say it mate. Been slowly creeping my calories up over the last week, so should be on about 3200 from today, which is supposedly 500 over maintenance. Just hope my chest grows faster than my waist.


lol chances are it wont mate  but the end result will leave ya looking the part!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 2 week 4. Overhead press.

Warm up, then rotator cuff warm up, then -

Overhead press

5x30

3x35

5x42.5

Arnold press

5x10x12.5

Hammer strength shoulder press

5x10x20

Did the Arnold presses with slightly less weight than last week, but much stricter and slower.

Looking forward to the start of the next cycle of wendler's. want to move the weights up now. I think I'll start it tomorrow. I don't usually train on Thursday,Mitch having Krav Maga on Wednesday night, but i''m off work this week, so can train at my own leisure, so what the heck! Off to Krav soon.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Like hell I'm training today! Feel well and truly beaten up after a shoulder session then Krav Maga yesterday. Need to listen to my body. I'm almost 50 for god's sake! Anyway, got the house to myself today so going to try and take it a bit easy. Just discovered Linda McCartney's vegetarian sausages. 11.3g protein, 4.1g carbs and 4.4g fat per sausage. I'm no vegetarian, but I'm no fan of crappy processed meat either, so they've got to be worth a try. I'm also having a major rethink of my supps regime. I'm spending too much on them and if truth be told I don't feel I get much benefit. Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Here's what I take at the mo - vit d, glucosamine, glutamine, beta alinine, creatine and ZMA. I reckon the glutamine, beta alinine and creatine can go. I don't notice anything from them. Yes, even the creatine. I've never heard anyone say a bad word about creatine, but I just don't notice anything from it. The glucosamine and vit d I want to keep, from a health point of view and I definitely sleep deeper with ZMA so I want to keep that. I may get some BCAA's for an intra workout drink, as I've used that before and felt it helped. Does anyone think I'm mad to ditch any of these? Does anyone think there's something else I should be taking, given my age?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I assume you are taking cod liver oil tablets for your joints?, also Vit C in winter then a multi-vit in summer you should be able to drop vit D during the summer months.

I looked at glucosamine yesterday and wonder what it does?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

not taking any of those Gresh. You reckon I should? Glucosamine is supposed to be good for joints. I'll keep on taking the vit d through the summer. I work long hours in dark rooms and consequently see very little of the sun in the week.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> not taking any of those Gresh. You reckon I should? Glucosamine is supposed to be good for joints. I'll keep on taking the vit d through the summer. I work long hours in dark rooms and consequently see very little of the sun in the week.


Glocosamine and cod liver oil will do similar things, so as long as you are taking some kind of joint support you should be ok... I take vit C throughout the winter and this year had no colds, as for multi vits I just think they are a bonus as you get older ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 3. Week 1.

Squat day.

Warm up on rowing machine.

Squats.

5x40

5x47.5

6x55

Leg press

10x120

4x10x145

Calf raise

10x75

10x85

10x90

2x10x100

Quad extension

5x10x35

Ham curl

5x10x40

Enjoying this now. 1st week of next cycle and glad to get a bit more weight on. Now eating 3200 cal pd. worked out that this programme will get me to squatting 120 kg in a year. I know that doesn't sound much to most people, but to me it will be a real achievement getting 4 plates on the bar.

Curls and extensions done really slowly again. Squeeze and hold at top and Negative as slow as possible. Nice.

Cheat meal tonight. Takeaway curry, lovely bottle of red and a couple of episodes of breaking bad. Happy days.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Like hell I'm training today! Feel well and truly beaten up after a shoulder session then Krav Maga yesterday. Need to listen to my body. I'm almost 50 for god's sake! Anyway, got the house to myself today so going to try and take it a bit easy. Just discovered Linda McCartney's vegetarian sausages. 11.3g protein, 4.1g carbs and 4.4g fat per sausage. I'm no vegetarian, but I'm no fan of crappy processed meat either, so they've got to be worth a try. I'm also having a major rethink of my supps regime. I'm spending too much on them and if truth be told I don't feel I get much benefit. Anyone have any thoughts on this?
> 
> Here's what I take at the mo - vit d, glucosamine, glutamine, beta alinine, creatine and ZMA. I reckon the glutamine, beta alinine and creatine can go. I don't notice anything from them. Yes, even the creatine. I've never heard anyone say a bad word about creatine, but I just don't notice anything from it. The glucosamine and vit d I want to keep, from a health point of view and I definitely sleep deeper with ZMA so I want to keep that. I may get some BCAA's for an intra workout drink, as I've used that before and felt it helped. Does anyone think I'm mad to ditch any of these? Does anyone think there's something else I should be taking, given my age?


Nearly fifty is still young,all a state of mind imo

I have 3 g vit c,upto 10g cod liver oil,multi vit with iodine,zinc,sometimes other bits,but these are base of it all mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep Dirkybabe Bigboy is correct .... 50 is nothing these days ...

Get some vit supplements into you and look at a test booster ..............


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yep Dirkybabe Bigboy is correct .... 50 is nothing these days ...
> 
> Get some vit supplements into you and look at a test booster ..............


It's something I've done a lot of reading on in the last couple of years Gresh and TBH I've come to the conclusion that test boosters don't work. Apart from actual test that is! Happy to be contradicted though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's something I've done a lot of reading on in the last couple of years Gresh and TBH I've come to the conclusion that test boosters don't work. Apart from actual test that is! Happy to be contradicted though.


I mean Test ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I mean Test ....


waiting to see how you get on!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> waiting to see how you get on!


I think the 'maintenance' dose of 1ml a week is making me feel more positive and giving me a bit more energy though the broken wrists have to be taken into consideration, and probably don't help overall... once the casts and pins are removed I'll probably keep to 1ml a week until I'm training properly again then will up to 2ml a week !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I think the 'maintenance' dose of 1ml a week is making me feel more positive and giving me a bit more energy though the broken wrists have to be taken into consideration, and probably don't help overall... once the casts and pins are removed I'll probably keep to 1ml a week until I'm training properly again then will up to 2ml a week !


Can you point me in the direction of some good research/reading, with regards to procedure, types of test, dosage, cycles, etc.? Or did you mainly read through the stickies here?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Can you point me in the direction of some good research/reading, with regards to procedure, types of test, dosage, cycles, etc.? Or did you mainly read through the stickies here?


I just read the stickies here ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

circuit training this morning. skipping. burpees. skipping. press ups. skipping. bag work. skipping. star jumps. skipping. kettlebell plank rows. skipping. you get the picture. I ****ing hate skipping.

First day back at work too after a week off. Grr.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 3 week 1. Bench press day.

5 min warmup on rowing machine.

Bench press.

5x47.5

5x55

10x62.5

5x67.5

5x70

Weighted dips

Body weight x 5

5x10x10kg

Hammer strength incline press

10x40

10x50

6x55 (failure)

Bench progressing nicely. Made the required 3 sets ok, so did 2 extra. Very pleased with dips. First time I've managed a full 5 sets of 10 with 10kg on. Left nothing in the tank for the hammer strength machine, but that's a trade off I'm prepared to make.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session there


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Back day.

Hammer grip pull ups.

1x6

1x6

1x5

1x5

1x5

Pendlay rows

5x10x30kg

Back ext

5x10

This was yesterday. didn't have time to post! Kept it pretty short, as Krav Maga in the night. I need to sort out my diary! Wednesdays are killing me, and also playing havoc with my diet, as I have very little time to get enough food in. Having said that, the pull ups are starting to creep up one rep at a time. Got 6 on my first two sets. The aim is to be able to do 2 sets of 10, then I'll switch back to wide grip. Substituted Kroc rows for pendlays, as I don't have time to do Kroc rows if this session is before work.

Krav Maga last night. The big boys keep hitting me.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hit em back, big boy


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Session there mate,

Keep it up.

I have no idea, but if your thinking of a cycle possibly ask someone in person if you can find anyone about it, that's been doing it for years they're bound to be more useful than anything I'd of thought.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Session there mate,
> 
> Keep it up.
> 
> I have no idea, but if your thinking of a cycle possibly ask someone in person if you can find anyone about it, that's been doing it for years they're bound to be more useful than anything I'd of thought.


Cheers Matt. Yeah, there's a few blokes in the gym who I think would be happy to help.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kick em in the balls


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Kick em in the balls


a recognised krav maga tactic!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cardio today. 10 min warm up on rower followed by 20 min HIIT on a spin bike. Some stretches. Er... That's it. 

Booked a holiday yesterday. A log cabin type chalet on a park by the Lincolnshire coast. It's nothing exotic, but our holiday needs are complex and specific, so it ticks a lot of boxes for us. Molly (my disabled daughter) doesn't really get on with beaches. She likes them for a bit, but there's nothing much she can do there. This way one of us can take her back to the site where there's a swimming pool (which she loves) and maybe the other can stay with the other kids at the beach. Anyway, it gives us options, which is what we need.

Something to look forward to inbetween this job finishing and the next starting.

Have a good Friday everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

No training today. Absolutely knackered tbh. I'm cooking for friends so night so cheat meal extraordinaire! Here's the menu-

Starter - potato, pear and Roquefort galette.

Main - boeuf bourguinon with greens

Sweet - chocolate bread and butter pudding with a chocolate and beer sauce.

Wine - 2006 corbierre, followed by a Sauternes for dessert.

Nom nom indeed.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going buddy?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going buddy?


Not bad mate. Felt a bit wiped out this weekend. I think I may shift things around so I train one day a week less when I'm working. You know when you get that burned out feeling? Have to listen to my body. How are things with you? I'm behind with dropping into everyone's journals at the mo. need to find some more minutes from somewhere!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

My mum was taken Ill yesterday. Currently in Kettering a&e. been here since 2 this morning. It's now half 11. No one seems to know what's wrong with her. Obviously no training today


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> My mum was taken Ill yesterday. Currently in Kettering a&e. been here since 2 this morning. It's now half 11. No one seems to know what's wrong with her. Obviously no training today


oh no not good news and must be a very anxious time for you ... fingers crossed for you !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear that mate. I hope she feels better soon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Not bad mate. Felt a bit wiped out this weekend. I think I may shift things around so I train one day a week less when I'm working. *You know when you get that burned out feeling*? Have to listen to my body. How are things with you? I'm behind with dropping into everyone's journals at the mo. need to find some more minutes from somewhere!


all too well mate lol.

hope mum's feeling better soon :no:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well last week was a bit mental. I was already feeling a bit burned out t the start of the week when my mum got Ill. She's much better now, but an overnighter in Kettering a&e didn't do either of us any good! I don't recover from losing a night's sleep like I used to do. Anyway, not much training happened last week. I did one circuit training class and a Krav Maga class. No weights. Started again on Saturday with an overhead press day. I'll write everything up tomorrow. Thanks for the kinds words everyone. I'm back on it!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear your Mum is on the mend, must be a relief for you..

Does anyone ever get a good night in Kettering ? lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear your Mum is on the mend, must be a relief for you..

Does anyone ever get a good night in Kettering ? lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good to hear your Mum is on the mend, must be a relief for you..
> 
> Does anyone ever get a good night in Kettering ? lol


only the scallies who steal the cables off the railway tracks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Double update today to take in the weekend after the madness of last week!

Saturday.

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 1. Overhead press day.

5 min warm up on rower. Rotator cuff warm up exercises.

Overhead press.

5x27.5

5x32.5

10x37.5

Couple extra sets 'cos it's the weekend and I have time!

5x40

4x42.5

Arnold presses

5x10x12.5's

Hammer strength shoulder press

20kg plates- 10,8,6,6,6 (the last 4 sets were all to failure)

Took it pretty easy the rest of the day. Took one of my daughters to swimming lessons in the afternoon. Curry, nice bottle of red and 2 episodes of breaking bad in the evening.

Sunday up to Liverpool for the Chelsea game. Interesting!

Today

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 2. Squat day.

5 min warm up on rower.

Squats (box)

3x45

3x50

5x57.5

Leg press

5x10x145

Quad extension

5x10x35. Slow positive. Squeeze and hold. Slower negative.

If I retrain my legs at the weekend I always throw in calf raises and ham curls too, but don't have time before work.

After starting again at Christmas with just the bar for my squats I'm finally going to get 2x20kg plates back on there this month. I know that's still a piddling amount but that's good steady progress.

I'm going to cut out one of my cardio days from now on, the Wednesday one. I have Krav wed evening and I felt like I was burning out a couple of weeks ago. The Krav class is a bit under attended and I wouldn't be surprised if it got discontinued, so want to take advantage of it while it's there.

Off to work now. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hiya Dirk, Just popping in to say hiya. Sorry to hear you have had a rough time of it lately, but glad that your ma is on the mend. AND you have a holiday booked - something lovely to look forward to eh?

The classes I go to are really poorly attended too so often I get one on one training at no extra cost and like you, I am going to continue going until they cancel the class!!

Good luck with everything and enjoy the sunshine x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 2.

Bench day.

Rotator cuff warm up

Warm up bench sets, then

3x50

3x57.5

10x65

Couple of extra sets

5x70

5x75

Weighted dips- 10kg

10

10

9 (failure)

8(failure)

Hammer strength incline press

10x20

10x40

10x45

8x50 (failure)

6x55 (failure)

Felt a bit weak today. Got 5 sets of 10 on the weighted dips last time, got 10's all the way on the hammer strength last time, too. Hmmm... Maybe I need to eat more.

Off to work now. Working on a makeover show for channel 4. Been looking at footage of surgery for the last few weeks. May see if I can get on a nice gardening show or something similar next!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 2.
> 
> Bench day.
> 
> ...


thats some great lifts there mate! honestly. how did the 5x75kg feel?....i recon u got a good 90-95kg 1rm if u worked upto it. + weighted dips....this is how to train mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats some great lifts there mate! honestly. how did the 5x75kg feel?....i recon u got a good 90-95kg 1rm if u worked upto it. + weighted dips....this is how to train mate :thumbup1:


Cheers pal. The 75 was ok. I reckon I could have squeezed another couple out, but I didn't have a spotter. I'd already seen someone drop an oly bar on his head this morning. Didn't want to join him!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice lifting buddy,yes an oly on the head aint the one!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Nice lifting buddy,yes an oly on the head aint the one!!


I know. Bloke was doing incline presses and went to re rack it and missed!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Saturday

Back day.

Warm up.

Hammer grip pull ups.

Body weight. 5x5.

Kroc rows.

5x20x20kg

Back extensions

Body weight 5x10

10 min Pilates exercises.

Today -

Circuit training.

Warm up and mobility, followed by 25 min heavy bag and pad work, interspersed with skipping and kettlebell front squats. On mynwaybto work now, but I want to go to bed!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite dik with an r  hows the back ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

The back's not bad at the minute mate. Still not chancing dead lifts though.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 3. Press day

Rotator cuff warm up.

Overhead press.

30x3

35x3

40x5.

Could have done more, but forgot my belt and did't want to risk my glass back, so did 2 more sets of 40x5, rather than more reps in 1 set.

Arnold press.

5x10x12.5's.

Nice and slow and strict with these. Could up the weights on these next week I think, but the increase with db's is always pretty harsh isn't it? 15kg each side is a big jump!

Hammer strength seated shoulder press.

10x40, then pyramided down over 5 sets to 6x50.

Pretty excited because the gm is getting a trap bar. This enables you to do a form of Deadlift which puts less strain on the back. The position is kind of like midway between a squat and a Deadlift. Wanted to try one of these ever since I read 'beyond brawn'. Stuart McRobert raves about them. Maybe able to Deadlift sooner than I thought.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 3. Squat day.

5 min warmup on rower.

Squats.

Warm up sets, then

5x47.5

3x55

5x60

Leg press

5x10x145

Calf raise

10x50

10x70

10x80

10x90

10x100

Well there you go. Finally got 20's back on the bar for the squats. It's a little victory, but it's my victory!

Leg presses felt good. Going to up the weight on these a little next time.

Calf raises also felt good. Feel like I can start to put some weight on these again now.

So my two areas of concern, my back, which crippled me last year, and my calves, which I injured last year seem to be coming along nicely.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

all victory's count :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well they are on then!Nice


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good progress there ... I like Wendler's and looking forward to getting back to it in due course!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 3. Bench press day.

Warm up sets, then-

Bench press

5x55

3x62.5

7x70

Extra sets

5x72.5

5x75

Weighted dips (10kg)

5x10

CGBP

10x30

10x40

3x5x50

Hammer strength incline press

10x40

10x45

8x50

6x55

3x55 (failure)

May up the dips by 1.25 next time. Threw in some cgbp's after them this week, as I think I'm going to ditch the hammer strength in favour of them. My triceps were already pretty fried after the dips. The CGBP really finished them off.

Going out for a meal for our wedding anniversary tonight, so going to pack away some serious calories today!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Back day

Hammer grip pull ups. Body weight.

7/6/5/5/5

This is 3 up on what I've been able to achieve before, so please with that.

Back extensions.

Body weight. 5x10.

Kroc rows

5x10x20's

It's deload week next week. So far I haven't done a deload, but I'm going to do one this time. I am feeling stronger at the moment with the extra food I'm eating (starting to notice it on my tum as well, which isn't so great), so going to make sure I'm strict with the programme. Also, by the time of the week after the deload the trap bar should have arrived in the gym, so will be able to start dead lifting with that.

Lovely sunny day today. Just cranking up the barbie and putting a few peroni in the fridge.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 3. Press day

5 min Rotator cuff warm ups.

Overhead press

5x32.5

3x37.5

8x42.5

5x45

3x47.5

Arnold press

5x10x12.5

Hammer strength Seated press

55x8

55x6 (failure)

55x5 (failure)

Knackered by the time I got to the seated press, but pleased with the overhead press,,which was today's main lift. Deload week next week. That's going to be a bit weird!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks a neat session there Dirk!

You'll find the deload week weird .. but still a good thong to do as a break


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

1st day of deload week this week, but started it off with a nice dash of cardio in the form of a circuit class. This deload week thing has got me thinking wether I should tweak my diet accordingly for this week. Do any of you adjust your diet according to what you're doing that day? I.e. weights, cardio or day off?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

that sounds like too much hard work to me. I struggle to follow my diet at the best of times


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 4. Deload. Deadlift day.

Trap bar Dead lifts.

5x20

5x30

3x5x40

Bent over single arm rows.

5x10x12.5

Hanging leg raises

3x10

Body weight pull ups

7,6,5

The more eagle eyed amongst you will have noticed that my back day now has it's proper name - Deadlift day. The gym has got a trap bar in and I'm hoping this is my way to get dead lifting again. It's deload week, so the ideal time to try it out with very light weights. It felt fine and gave me some confidence that I'll be able to progress this way. I know the trap bar Deadlift is closer to a squat than a Deadlift in regards to the way it recruits the muscles, but it's still a way forward.

That aside, it is weird doing a deload week. Almost feels like a waste of time. But who am I to argue with Jim wendler?

Need to tweak something in my diet. I'm sure I'm putting some flab on.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Krav last night. Feeing a bit ouchy this morning. Doing groundwork with a bloke who's about a stone heavier than me, who's boxed for 24 years and who works in close protection in Iraq. Something of a mismatch I felt.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Krav last night. Feeing a bit ouchy this morning. Doing groundwork with a bloke who's about a stone heavier than me, who's boxed for 24 years and who works in close protection in Iraq. Something of a mismatch I felt.


well that was unfair....on him.

I doubt he learned anything from you and you I am sure learned plenty :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's me last night cunningly making the instructor believe he had me beat. Sneaky eh?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> View attachment 121376
> 
> 
> Here's me last night cunningly making the instructor believe he had me beat. Sneaky eh?


you've got me fooled

:lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> View attachment 121376
> 
> 
> Here's me last night cunningly making the instructor believe he had me beat. Sneaky eh?


Looks like you are under arrest actually ... told you not to do that bank job!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's. 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 1. 3 sets of 5 (the last set being 5 or as many as you can).

Press day.

Warm up on rower.

Rotator. Cuff warm ups.

Overhead press.

5x30

5x35

8x40

Extra sets

3x42.5

3x45

Upright rows

10x30

10x32.5

10x35

9x37.5

8x40

Arnold press

4x8x15

I thought my last cycle was cycle 4! Turns out this is actually cycle 4, as I has a couple of weeks off in February when I tweaked my back. Anyway, I didn't get on very well with deload week. Here's the thing - I get up at 5 o'clock to get into the gym. On one day I managed it. Got up and went in to do a work out that I didn't even feel. I found it very hard to get my ass out of bed at 5 the following days to do that again. Never mind. I was coming to the end of a very difficult job and figured the rest would do me more good. I haven't been able to do much else the last couple weeks due to this job (haven't been on here much). Did keep up my cardio and Krav Maga though, and that job's done now, so hopefully I can get back to normal a bit more. Got a few days off before my next job starts, so I can attack this next cycle with real focus, which is great because I can start trap bar dead lifting this cycle.

A question for the wendler minded amongst you. How do you organise your assistance exercises? I organise mine along muscle group lines, according to which lift I'm doing that day, so press day is shoulder day, bench day is chest, etc. I could also organise it along pull/push/legs lines. How does everyone else do it?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Regards the assistance exercises , more or less the same as you along muscle group lines, though to be fair I just selected suggestions from Wendler's book


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's. 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 1. 3 sets of 5 (the last set being 5 or as many as you can)

Deadlift day

5 min warm up on rower

trap bar deadlift

5x42.5

5x47.5

5x52.5

no extras. nice n light. nice and easy.

bodyweight pull ups

9

6

5

5

5

These are creeping up by the week after ages of not moving at all.

kroc rows

5x20 per side x 20kg.

Had a bit of time left and the preacher curl machine was free so I thought, why the hell not?

2x8x20

Thought you weren't allowed to use this unless you were wearing a backwards baseball cap, but what are rules for if not to be broken?

I actually thought I was doing 5kg lighter on all the trap bar deadlifts, but itturns out the bar weighs 25kg. So that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wendler's. 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 1. 3 sets of 5 (the last set being 5 or as many as you can)
> 
> Deadlift day
> 
> ...


I hope you remembered to grunt REALLY loudly on each lift and look at yourself in the mirror between sets.

LOL good work mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hope you remembered to grunt REALLY loudly on each lift and look at yourself in the mirror between sets.
> 
> LOL good work mate


I did. Dropped it with a big clang after each rep too.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> View attachment 121376
> 
> 
> Here's me last night cunningly making the instructor believe he had me beat. Sneaky eh?


I see they teach how to change the appearence of things too..... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It's all mind games!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's all mind games!


So is chess but easier on the body:lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's. 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 1. 3 sets of 5 (the last set being 5 or as many as you can)

Bench Press day.

5 min warm up on rower.

rotator cuff warm up

bench press warm up sets

work sets

5x50

5x57.5

10x65

extra sets

5x70

5x72.5

5x75

dips - bodyweight

5x10

tricep pushdowns

2 dropsets starting at 11x45

Pleased with the bench, but the assistance was a bit skewiff. Brought my regular belt instead of my dip belt, so could only do bodyweight. Also couldn't get back on the bench to do CGBP's, so did trice pushdowns instead. Still, the main lift is going up and that's what wendler's is all about! My bodyweight is creeping up, but I'm sure I'm seeing more increase in my waistline than my muscles. Not going to bother cutting calories at all this year - going to push on through tip next year. What do I want abs for anyway? I'm 50 this year ffs!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

on a side note. does anyone know if a certain site has been closed down? the second part of the name sounds like on of the mods on here and the first part is a single letter. I don't want to post in gen con as there's been all kinds of kerfuffle around mentioning him lately.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> on a side note. does anyone know if a certain site has been closed down? the second part of the name sounds like on of the mods on here and the first part is a single letter. I don't want to post in gen con as there's been all kinds of kerfuffle around mentioning him lately.


I am so thick! :confused1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I am so thick! :confused1:


I'll pm you


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I am so thick! :confused1:


I don't get it either !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I don't get it either !


So i was told:tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'll pm you


More Pm's mate!!!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what the heck, I think I'm being overly cautious anyway - There's a site called d-hacks. He sells pre work outs, fat burners, Viagra, ciallis, etc. but he's also a source. There's been lots of talk about him recently and it's been getting a bit messy with people getting banned. I'd heard rumours that he got busted, but didn't want to risk a ban by asking it in gen con.

Hope that clears everything up!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what the heck, I think I'm being overly cautious anyway - There's a site called d-hacks. He sells pre work outs, fat burners, Viagra, ciallis, etc. but he's also a source. There's been lots of talk about him recently and it's been getting a bit messy with people getting banned. I'd heard rumours that he got busted, but didn't want to risk a ban by asking it in gen con.
> 
> Hope that clears everything up!


 :lol: :ban: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what the heck, I think I'm being overly cautious anyway - There's a site called d-hacks. He sells pre work outs, fat burners, Viagra, ciallis, etc. but he's also a source. There's been lots of talk about him recently and it's been getting a bit messy with people getting banned. I'd heard rumours that he got busted, but didn't want to risk a ban by asking it in gen con.
> 
> Hope that clears everything up!


Oh, OK. I knew his site was down but I hadn't heard about things getting messy and bans or busts and the rest :confused1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's. 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 1. 3 sets of 5 (the last set being 5 or as many as you can)

Squat day.

5 min warm up on rower.

warm up sets

work sets -

5x45

5x52.5

5x60

leg press

5x10x150

weighted lunges (20kg)

5x20

Being very careful with the squats. Feel ok, but I'm always paranoid about my back. Felt ok though. Weighted lunges are new, though I do them in kettlebell training sometimes.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Lunges are evil ..... in a good way :devil2:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 2. (3 sets of 3)

Overhead press day.

Rotator cuff warm ups.

OHP warm up sets.

Work sets

3x32.5

3x37.5

8x42.5

Extra sets-

5x45

3x47.5

Upright row

10x20

10x22.5

10x25

2x10x30

Arnold press

3x8x15's

Took a bit of weight off the upright rows, as I felt my form was off last week. Better this week. Slow,,with a squeeze at the top, rather than jerking it up and not even making it all the way to the top.

Bit of family stress going on. The father in law, who can be, shall we say, demanding, has decided to leave his missus in France and move in round the corner from us. Been staying with us this weekend looking for houses to buy. My missus is delighted. Me less so.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Krav cancelled tonight. Gutted. Missing cardio this week due to bank holiday too. I'll get some in tomorrow. Going on holiday on Saturday. Just a log cabin up near the Lincolnshire coast. Nothing fancy but are needs are complex! Plenty of flat beaches , ideal for a kid in a wheelchair. Also, there's a swimming pool where we're staying so if Molly gets freaked out by the beach one of us can take her to the pool while the other one gives the other 2 a beach day. It'll be hard work, but fun.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Krav cancelled tonight. Gutted. Missing cardio this week due to bank holiday too. I'll get some in tomorrow. Going on holiday on Saturday. Just a log cabin up near the Lincolnshire coast. Nothing fancy but are needs are complex! Plenty of flat beaches , ideal for a kid in a wheelchair. Also, there's a swimming pool where we're staying so if Molly gets freaked out by the beach one of us can take her to the pool while the other one gives the other 2 a beach day. It'll be hard work, but fun.


Hope it's a sunny weekend for you


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Have a great holiday mate and enjoy your time with your family.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite buddy, hows the training going?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It's going well thanks mate. I'm eating plenty of food and progressing through wendlers at a nice steady pace. My gym got a trap bar, so I've started deadlifting with that. Much safer on the back


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Krav was cancelled last night and I'm down on my cardio this week, so did a boxercise class this morning. Bit girls if truth be told but it was good cardio. Got a right old sweat on. Bit knackered after work, so I've replaced my bedtime casein with a large single malt! Because I'm worth it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 2. 3 sets of 3.

Deadlift day.

5 min warm up on rower.

Mobility stretches.

Trap bar Deadlift warm up sets.

Work sets

3x40

3x47.5

3x52.5

Pull ups. Body weight. Hammer grip

8/7/5/5/5

Pendlay rows

10x20/10x22.5/10x25/10x27.5/10x30

Tap bar dead lifts progressing. One of the problems of using such light weights is that the plates are smaller, so the movement is deeper. Shouldn't be a problem with such light weights, but I'm being ultra careful anyway.

A bit annoyed after the first set of pull ups. I think I had another one in me and gave up too easily. Aiming for the hallowed number of 10! Once I can do 2 sets of 10 with a hammer grip I'm going to switch to underhand grip and once I can do 2 sets of them I'll revert back to traditional wide grip overhand. All part of my long term plan to get my pull ups up. If you see what I mean.

I do the pendlays as a replacement for Kroc rows if I'm going to work and don't have time for the krocs, as they take a while. But to be honest I think that once I get a decent weight on the bar these may prove dangerous for my back, so I'm going to switch back to the krocs, but just do less of them if I've got work that day.

Off on holiday tomorrow, so I won't be here that much next week. Expect diet to be rubbish. Took delivery of a case of nice wine this morning from the wine society, so alcohol will be partaken of! There's a gym where we're going, but we'll see...

May check in later or tomoz morning, if not have a good week everyone!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done with the deads mate. Slowly does it.

Enjoy your holiday:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 2. 3 sets of 3.

Bench press day.

Writing this on Monday morning, though it was yesterday's training.

5 min warm up on rower

Rotator cuff warm up

Bench press

Warm up sets, then

3x57.5

3x65

8x72.5

Extra sets

5x75

5x80

3x82.5

Close grip bench press

8x60

3x8x50

Dips (body weight)

5x10

Forgot my dip belt for the second time running, so that was a bit annoying. On the other hand, approaching pb territory on the bench. I reckon I could have got 3x85, but didn't have a spotter and didn't fancy the roll of shame. All the extra cals paying off I reckon.

Got back from holiday on Saturday. Had a great time. Weather was great. All the kids loved it. Beaches nice and flat so could get Molly's wheelchair on. The gym wasn't too bad either, so got some training in.

Back to work today. Got to be in early, so no training today. I'll. catch up with everyone's journals over the next few days.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear you had a great time away, weather was very good too ( least it was up here!)

And good session to come back to ! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds like the holiday did you some good mate :thumb:

Glad to hear that Molly got to enjoy the beach


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

early start at work again today, so no training again. I've got Krav Maga tomorrow night. At this rate I my not be able to train again before Friday. Very frustrating.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You ok mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm fine thanks mate. A bit hectic at the mo. Having a quick check in now. Got the house to myself tonight, so I'm going to open a bottle of red and do some updating/catching up on here!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yesterday (friday)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 2. 3 sets of 3.

Squat Day

5 min warm up on rower

squats

3x50

3x55

5x62.5

leg press

10x150

lunges

5x10x30kg

ham curl

2 quick dropsets 10x45 down to failure at 25

the presses, lunges and curls are really hitting my legs (feeling it today). As the weight is creeping up on the squats I can feel head games starting to creep in. It's only 62.5 kg for christ's sake,, but it feels heavy! Psychologically I'm so wooried about my back giving that I'm almost failing the set in my head. I can bench much more than this and I reckon this year I'll be able to overhead press this much, so it's obviously psychological. Bit of a worry.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

today

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 3. 1 set of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 1

Overhead press day.

5 min warm up on rower.

rc warm up.

overhead press

5x35

3x40

5x45

cheeky 3 x 47.5

Arnold press (15kg db's)

9/8/8/8/10

upright row

5x10x30kg

hammer strength seated shoulder press thingy

2 drop sets 47.5 down to 40

good day today. Felt strong. Liking this eating surplus calories malarkey. Though my 3 year old lad did pat my tummy and laugh this morning. Hmm...

Got the house to myself now. Just poured a glass of nice cotes du rhone. think I'll mosey around here for a while!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

you are bound to be worried about your back, but if the lunges etc are working then you can afford to take a longer view on the squats


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

today

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 3. 1 set of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 1

Deadlift day

5 min warm up on rower

Trap bar dead lifts

Warm up sets.

5x25

5x35

5x40

Work sets

5x45

3x50

5x55

Pull ups. Body weight. Hammer grip.

10

8

5

5

5

Bent over single arm rows

5x10x22.5

Deads coming along little by little. I've noticed a marked increase in the amount of pull ups I'm able to do in the last couple of weeks. This is encouraging!

Did a circuit class yesterday. It was the last class run by this instructor as he's leaving to joins new gym that's set up. I went down to check it out and was very impressed. Much more strength and conditioning orientated. In house strength coaches, 2 mono lifts, conditioning walls, outside areas with tractor tyres, prowlers,etc. I think I'll move there when my contract expires. Feel guilty, as I really like the couple who run my current gym, but just feel this one is more suited to me.

Was supposed to pick up a car yesterday, just a cheap runabout, but when I got there the bloody thing wouldn't start! Gutted. It would have suited me fine. Only £100 too. Still, better it happened then,than a couple of days later.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. 5/3/1 week. Bench press day

R/C warm up

Bench press

Warm up

10x40

10x50

5x50

Work sets

5x60

3x67.5

5x75

Extra sets

3x77.5

3x80

Weighted dips

5x8x10kg

Bit rushed this morning, so has to knock an exercise off, didn't do CGBP. Last couple of weeks my dips have been body weight only due to me forgetting my belt, so kept it to 5 sets of 8 is morning, instead of the usual 5 sets of 10. Felt ok though. See how 5 sets of 10 feels next week then think about adding another 1.25. Pleased with the bench.

Diet good at the moment, though I'm going to an industry party tonight, so that will probably go out the window today.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4 week 3. 1 set of 5, 1 set of 3, 1 set of 1

Squat day.

5 min warm up on rower.

dynamic stretching.

Squat

warm up sets.

10x30

10x40

8x45

work sets

5x52.5

3x60

3x65

leg press

5x10x160

ham curl

drop sets x2

1st starting at 15x45 down to 4x25 (failure) 1 min rest, then

2nd starting ar 8x45 down to 3x25 (failure)

lunges

5x10x30kg

Squats were better this week. Felt more confident. Put 20 kg more on the leg press, so over the 5 sets pressed 100kg more than last week. Very pleased with that. Curls were fast and fierce, and just about squeezed out the lunges. All in all a good sesh methinks.

Better morning than yesterday, which I spent down a manhole rodding our drains and loosening months' worth of sh1t and toilet paper. I thought I'd done it last week but it was still blocked, so had to go down for round 2 yesterday. It's unblocked now. Yessiree. I can vouch for that.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't bite your nails:lol:

Good workout there fella ,starting to make real progress on weights and intensity


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

is there no end to your talents?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Don't bite your nails:lol:
> 
> Good workout there fella ,starting to make real progress on weights and intensity


thanks mate. made sure I was completely fumigated after getting up from the drains.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> is there no end to your talents?


No.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1

Overhead press day.

Alarm went off. Turned it off. Went back to sleep.

Guess it's overhead press day tomorrow now..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you must have needed the sleep mate. Smash it tomorrow


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> you must have needed the sleep mate. Smash it tomorrow


I did mate. It's not like me. Felt wiped out all morning, in fact. Still, up now!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday -

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 4. Deload week.

Overhead press

3x5x40

Pec deck rear delt fly

3x5x35

Upright rows

3x8x27.5

Arnold rows

3x8x12.5's

I haven't so far done a deload week as such, as my weights have all been really light. They're starting to creep up now, so although I'm not actually doing 50% weights as wendler suggests I'll use deload week to go lighter and give particular emphasis on form.

I think my grip was too narrow previously on the upright rows. now doing them with shoulder width grip and they're much harder.

I threw in some pec deck rear delt flyes because I've got very rounded shoulders. I read that these can help pull your shoulder blades together by strengthening the rhomboid muscles, so I'll be adding these to the mix in future.

Krav Maga tonight, so no weight training today or tomorrow morning. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 4. Deload week.

Deadlift day

5 min warm up on rower

Trap bar deadlifts

Warm up

5x25

5x35

5x45

Work sets

2x5x55

Pull ups. Hammer grip. Body weight.

10/8/7

Bent over single arm rows

3x10x22.5

Preacher curl machine

2 drop sets,

12x20kg down to 4x10kg

9x20kg down to 3x10kg

What do you want me to say? It's deload week! 

Actually, pull ups still creeping up. Once I can do 3x10 with a hammer grip I'm going to change to regular chin ups, then when I can do z3x10 of those I'm going to switch back to wide grip overhand. Didn't.t take very long so sneaked a quick couple of drop sets on the preacher curl machine.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Have a great weekend buddy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Have a great weekend buddy


cheers mate. you too.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Saturday

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 4. Deload week

Bench press day

5 min warmup on rower

R/C warm up

Bench press

Warmup sets

10x50

8x60

6x67.5

Work sets

3x5x75

Weighted dips

5x10x10

Tricep push downs

2 drop sets

15x45 down to about 3x25 (can't remember exactly!)

1 minute rest, then go again

10x45 down to something piddly.

Hammer strength incline chest press

2 drop sets

10x50 down to 3x40 (in 2.5 increments)

1 minute rest then go again.

Same weights, less reps!

I know I'm deloading, and I did deload on the bench, but felt strong, so went for it on everything else. Couldn't help myself. Fried at the end. Going to put 1.25 on the dips next week.

I did this on Saturday. Will post today's session later. I just don't have enough time in the day!

Hopefully can catch up with journals later, everyone.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds like Wendler's 5/3/1 is working for you, and you appear to be enjoying it. :thumb:

I might rethink my decision to give Madcow a go


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sounds like Wendler's 5/3/1 is working for you, and you appear to be enjoying it. :thumb:
> 
> I might rethink my decision to give Madcow a go


Wendlers is good ... nice mix of strength training and muscle build ...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

very good work buddy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sounds like Wendler's 5/3/1 is working for you, and you appear to be enjoying it. :thumb:
> 
> I might rethink my decision to give Madcow a go


I am enjoying it. The progression may be a little slow for some people's tastes, but it's working for me. And it's helping me to feel more confident with my squats.



Greshie said:


> Wendlers is good ... nice mix of strength training and muscle build ...


this is true. It's the fact that the last set is the proscribed number 'or as many as you can do', which means that even at light weights you're getting a good session, and the training gradually changes from volume to intensity as the weights go up and the amount of reps you can do on that last set goes down.



JANIKvonD said:


> very good work buddy


Thanks mate!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Cycle 4. Week 4. Deload week

Squat day

5 min warm up on rower

squats

warm up sets

10x40

10x50

8x55

work sets

3x5x60

leg press

5x10x160

hanging leg raises

3x10

nice and simple today. In and out! Just concentrated on form for the squats.

It's been 6 months since I started wendler's, so had a bit of a weigh in.

These were my stats on new year's day -

Weight - 90kg

BF - 24% (according to my calipers, which is the reference I'll be using)

Chest - 113cm

Bicep - 39cm

Waist - 96.5 (at belly button height)

Thigh - 63.5cm

and these this morning -

Weight - 95.5kg

BF - 14.8% (according to my calipers, which is the reference I'll be using)

Chest - 113cm

Bicep - 37cm

Waist - 92.5 (at belly button height)

Thigh - 61cm

I did lose weight earlier on in the year, but have been eating like a horse since then, so glad that there does seem to have been some body recomping in the right direction. Arms and thighs are a bit smaller, which I'm surprised at to tell the truth. But the lifts are going up, as is my appetite, so not too worried. Anyway, some of that lost size is fat. I may get some pictures up, just for reference come christmas time. Apologies in advance for the pain to your eyes!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep lost fat , gained muscle


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Had a quick look at your progress here, Dirk and I think your getting good results. It takes time, but you're adding muscle and keeping body tone well.. Only six months since your first post, it's good progress. Well done. Chest and triceps for me today.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The best progression is constant improvement,that is what you are doing,no point in doing what some do and rushing,then stopping in some kind of cycle,well chuffed for you mate,its going very well...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow mate just did the numbers;

90kg x 24% fat = 21.6kg

90 Kg - 21.6kg = 68.4kg lean body weight

95.5kg x 14.8% fat = 14.14kg

95.5Kg - 14.14kg = 80.86kg lean body weight

That's a MASSIVE 12.5Kg increase in lean body mass - can that be right?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Wow mate just did the numbers;
> 
> 90kg x 24% fat = 21.6kg
> 
> ...


No! It's 85.5, not 95.5. Sorry, my bad! Damn.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Rest day yesterday, Dirk?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Rest day yesterday, Dirk?




Krav Maga last night mate! (That's me on the left), so don't train wed morning. I don't get back til 9.30 at night, so today's a rest day.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> View attachment 127697
> 
> 
> Krav Maga last night mate! (That's me on the left), so don't train wed morning. I don't get back til 9.30 at night, so today's a rest day.


Not bodybuilding but still fit and active. That's what I like to see


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

what the hell is Krav Maga anyway ? .... sounds like a nervous disorder :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> what the hell is Krav Maga anyway ? .... sounds like a nervous disorder :laugh:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krav_Maga


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krav_Maga


I see! anyone trying to mug you will come a cropper then!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Interesting fight system,sounds brutal,i did Ju jitsu for 14 years,got to a very competent level,then weights took over completely!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I see! anyone trying to mug you will come a cropper then!


Nah. I've only been doing it for a couple of months. I'm nothing to be frightened of.



biglbs said:


> Interesting fight system,sounds brutal,i did Ju jitsu for 14 years,got to a very competent level,then weights took over completely!


It is very interesting. There's ju jitsu in it, Brazilian ju jitsu, Filipino boxing. A bit of loads of disciplines really. I've never done any other martial art (apart from a bit of ju jitsu when I was in my teens), so don't have anything to compare it to, but I'm really enjoying it. S much so, that I'm going to a 4 hr training session inleicesteron Sunday. Gulp!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nah. I've only been doing it for a couple of months. I'm nothing to be frightened of.
> 
> It is very interesting. There's ju jitsu in it, Brazilian ju jitsu, Filipino boxing. A bit of loads of disciplines really. I've never done any other martial art (apart from a bit of ju jitsu when I was in my teens), so don't have anything to compare it to, but I'm really enjoying it. S much so, that I'm going to a 4 hr training session inleicesteron Sunday. Gulp!


You're a fit b*gger Dirk...suddenly I feel past it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> You're a fit b*gger Dirk...suddenly I feel past it.


Ha ha! In all honestly, from a cv point of view I'm not bad for my age (I make a point of this, as I'm asthmatic and there's tons of heart and lung disease in my family). But I'm still a skinny whelp with a dodgy back!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yesterday's training -

wndler\s 5/3/1. Cycle 5. Week 1. (3sets of 5)

Military press day.

5 min warm up on rower.

R/C warm ups/

Military press.

warm up

10x25

8x30

5x32.5

work

5x35

5x40

5x45

upright rows

5x8x27.5

Bent over single arm rows.

5x10x22.5

Bit of a strange one today. I was running a bit late, so just had to stick to the proscribed numbers for the programme. In, done, out. However, in my flustered state I mixed up my assistance exercises! I normally do similar assistance exercises to the main lift, but today accidentally substituted bent over row for arnold presses. As a result, I felt a lot stronger on the B.O.R.'s than usual (annoying, as I could have done more if I hadn't been short of time). This got me thinking, maybe I should mix up my assistance work. I normally do BOR's after deads and pull ups, so my lats and bi's are pretty fried from the pull ups. Would it be more beneficial to do them on a different day? In this way, although they wouldn't be hit so hard on the one day, I could hit them twice and with heavier weights? Anyone got any thoughts on this?

nearly forgot to mention - my little girl who's disabled took 2 steps on thursday! Over the moon. Her physiotherapist has been a bit rubbish, frankly. She had given up on her walking. But we always walk her round supported at home. Anyway, she stood up by herself and took 2 steps unaided (then sat back dow, laughing her ar5e off). She's also going great guns in school with her walking frame, so all of a sudden, they're all excited in school!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

a couple of pics from this morning. no training, no brekky. a reference so I can check back in about 6 months' time.

nasty patch of psoriasis there! I'll be checking back on that, too.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> yesterday's training -
> 
> wndler\s 5/3/1. Cycle 5. Week 1. (3sets of 5)
> 
> ...


Thats FANTASTIC news about your daughter mate. :bounce: :bounce:

As for the assistance exercises there are two version of 5/3/1 big but boring where as best as I understand you either do max lifts on the last set of 5/3/1 and then the same exercise as your first assistance or you stick to the prescribed number of lifts on the 3rd set of 5/3/1 and then for example on squat day you do deadlifts 5 X 10 of 50% of your max lift as your first assistance exercises. I think the first version is aimed more at improving strength and the second aimed more at hypertrophy .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats FANTASTIC news about your daughter mate. :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> As for the assistance exercises there are two version of 5/3/1 big but boring where as best as I understand you either do max lifts on the last set of 5/3/1 and then the same exercise as your first assistance or you stick to the prescribed number of lifts on the 3rd set of 5/3/1 and then for example on squat day you do deadlifts 5 X 10 of 50% of your max lift as your first assistance exercises. I think the first version is aimed more at improving strength and the second aimed more at hypertrophy .


cheers mate!. With both versions of 5/3/1 you do max lifts on the final set. The difference is with boring but big, your 'assistance' exercises are basically more sets of the big lift! With the one I do (the 'triumvirate'), your assistance exercises are varied. But wendler doesn't really mind what days you do which assistance exercises on with the triumvirate. I always organise them so that my bench press is followed by chest and tri's assistance, etc. Just wondering wether to mix them up a bit, so the muscle groups get hit more than once in a week.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> cheers mate!. With both versions of 5/3/1 you do max lifts on the final set. The difference is with boring but big, your 'assistance' exercises are basically more sets of the big lift! With the one I do (the 'triumvirate'), your assistance exercises are varied. But wendler doesn't really mind what days you do which assistance exercises on with the triumvirate. I always organise them so that my bench press is followed by chest and tri's assistance, etc. Just wondering wether to mix them up a bit, so the muscle groups get hit more than once in a week.


I haven't purchased the book so my information has only been gained off the web,

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/the_boring_but_big_3month_challenge

describes an update to big but boring where the last sets on the 5/3/1 are not taken to failure; only the required reps are done and the assistance work is not the same as the main lift, it suggests after you perform your 5/3/1 squat workout, you do 5 sets of 10 reps with the deadlift.

It does however say with this version of big but boring hypertrophy is the goal of the program.

As I want strength I am planning to try

Monday	Squat

assistance squat, Leg curl, decline sit up

Tuesday	Bench

assistance D/bell Bench press, D/bell fly, Leg raises

Thursday	Deadlift

assistance Deadlift, D/Bell row, Plank

Friday	OH Press

assistance Overhead Press, Chin ups, Dumbbell Side Bend

Like you I will go to max on set 3 of the 5/3/1 part.

I am worried about how my bad knee will hold out doing all those squats, but that's something I should be posting in my journal, not filling yours with my sh1t


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I haven't purchased the book so my information has only been gained off the web,
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/the_boring_but_big_3month_challenge
> 
> ...


That is interesting. I know he's just released an updated version of 5/3/1. I was wondering wether to shell out for it. I think I will.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

got a cold today. was really bad yesterday. thought I was getting hay fever, but it turned out to be a nasty cold. Bit gutted, because I was supposed to be at a 4hour krav maga boot camp today, but there was no way I could have done it justice. Feel better today than yesterday, but don't know wether to train or not tomorrow. Hate not training. I think if I miss a day I get weaker and my waistline expands. Especially right after a weekend, when I may have been a little less strict with my diet.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

see how you feel tomorrow mate. No point training when your ill and less able to recover


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> see how you feel tomorrow mate. No point training when your ill and less able to recover


yeah. I'm feeling a bit better this evening. I have to make the decision before I go to bed wether to get up at 5 or not! Probably will


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

5/3/1. Cycle 5. Week 1. 3 sets of 5.

Deadlift day.

5 min warm up on rower.

Couple minutes dynamic stretching to loosen up back.

Trap bar deadlifts.

Warm up

10x25

8x30

7x35

Work

5x40

5x47.5

5x55

Pull ups. Body weight. Hammer grip

10

10

7 slow

5 slow

Back extensions

3x10

Preacher curl machine (just for good measure, you understand!)

2drop sets

10x20, 8x15, 5x10

8x20, 7x15, 5x10

Pretty happy with this. No problems with the trap bar Deads. Back not complaining. Feel the time of 3x10 on the pull ups is approaching!

Didn't train yesterday, as still felt rough with the cold, but feeling a lot better today. Beautiful day. Off to work to spend it sitting in a small dark room looking at computers!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Lot of work done today, Dirk. Some good pull ups too. Haven't tried those for a while, I may implent those into my session.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Lot of work done today, Dirk. Some good pull ups too. Haven't tried those for a while, I may implent those into my session.


I've got a goal with the pull ups. I tried wide grip overhand and couldn't get past 3 ever, so wasn't progressing at all. I've gone hammer grip. Went from 3 of those to (almost) 3 sets of 10. When I get to 3 sets of 10 I'm going to switch to chin ups, which I reckon are an intermediary between hammer grip and o/h. When I've got 3 sets of 10 on those it's back to regular.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've got a goal with the pull ups. I tried wide grip overhand and couldn't get past 3 ever, so wasn't progressing at all. I've gone hammer grip. Went from 3 of those to (almost) 3 sets of 10. When I get to 3 sets of 10 I'm going to switch to chin ups, which I reckon are an intermediary between hammer grip and o/h. When I've got 3 sets of 10 on those it's back to regular.


Good technique. There's so many ways with pull ups. As you say...Wide, hammer. Also underarm for biceps and reverse grip too. An all-round workout really.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Good technique. There's so many ways with pull ups. As you say...Wide, hammer. Also underarm for biceps and reverse grip too. An all-round workout really.


yeah, I think when I say chins I mean underarm. I'm a big fan of pull ups and weighted dips. As you say an all round upper body work out.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

5/3/1. Cycle 5 week 1. 3sets of 5.

Bench press day.

R/C warm up.

Bench press.

Warm up sets.

10x30

8x40

5x50

Work sets

5x55

5x62.5

5x70

Extra sets

5x72.5

3x75

Dips

5xbodyweight

8x10

3x10x12.5

Tricep push down

2 drop sets

20x45 down to 5x25

12x45 down to 3x25

Hammer strength incline press

2 drop sets

10x50 down to 5x40

6x50 down to 2x40

Felt really weak at the start of this. I think that's one of the problems of having to train so early in the morning. I don't have time to get a big feed in me before I train. Piece of toast and a banana is all I can get down that time in the morning. I may investigate a pre w/o stim, though they usually leave me feeling unfocused.

Anyway, I did the proscribed sets and a couple extra and thing picked up midway through the dips. Worked everything nice and intensely with squeezes at the top of the reps. Felt fried and a teeny bit sick at the end. So that's good. Off to work to make more glorious telly for everyone now. Enjoy your Friday everyone..


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> 5/3/1. Cycle 5 week 1. 3sets of 5.
> 
> Bench press day.
> 
> ...


Good workout Dirk, even though you had little to eat. If I have no time, I quickly put together a couple of Ryvita crackers with peanut butter, and a Snickers bar. Good energy boost to keep you going. Doing some of your dips recommended to me yesterday. Went well but out of synch bodywise as I haven't done dips for ages. Good triceps session here though mate. Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good work mate.

If that's what you normally eat before working out then I wouldn't worry to be honest.

We all get days when you just don't feel strong. In fact when my job went **** up recently, I had two weeks of lousy workouts when I simply had no strength.

You may have felt weak but you still put in a good workout, just put it down to an off day and crack on


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Good workout Dirk, even though you had little to eat. If I have no time, I quickly put together a couple of Ryvita crackers with peanut butter, and a Snickers bar. Good energy boost to keep you going. Doing some of your dips recommended to me yesterday. Went well but out of synch bodywise as I haven't done dips for ages. Good triceps session here though mate. Enjoy the rest of your day


Cheers mate. Good excuse to get some snickers in!



BestBefore1989 said:


> Good work mate.
> 
> If that's what you normally eat before working out then I wouldn't worry to be honest.
> 
> ...


Cheers BB. Wasn't too bad in the end!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Good workout Dirk, even though you had little to eat. If I have no time, I quickly put together a couple of Ryvita crackers with peanut butter, and a Snickers bar. Good energy boost to keep you going. Doing some of your dips recommended to me yesterday. Went well but out of synch bodywise as I haven't done dips for ages. Good triceps session here though mate. Enjoy the rest of your day


Cheers mate. Good excuse to get some snickers in!



BestBefore1989 said:


> Good work mate.
> 
> If that's what you normally eat before working out then I wouldn't worry to be honest.
> 
> ...


Cheers BB. Wasn't too bad in the end!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

And thrice I say!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> And thrice I say!


Haha. Oh no! Wish there was a smilie with its head in its hands!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

training's looking good matey. hope you're well


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> training's looking good matey. hope you're well


cheers Janik. All good thanks. Enjoying my training at the mo. Sorry haven't been into your journal just lately. Been a bit chocker. You well?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> cheers Janik. All good thanks. Enjoying my training at the mo. Sorry haven't been into your journal just lately. Been a bit chocker. You well?


As long as you're enjoying it mate! That's what it's all about.

Don't worry bout it lol, I'm a nightmare trying to keep up with everyone! Yeh I'm good mate....hot n sweaty....but good lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Boom dropping in to say hi,have a great Sunday mate!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Boom dropping in to say hi,have a great Sunday mate!


you too mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Haven't posted for a few days. Sorry. Jist gone a bit mental at work and at home. Nothing bad, just very busy. Trained legs SUnday, shoulders yesterday. Probably be mad all week, but should be back end of week. In the meantime, here's some music -


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Dirk. Wonderful stuff. From Young's 'Unplugged' MTV show in 1992 as I remember. Sadly it wouldn't play on my mobile but I do have the DVD anyway. In that same show, Neil went to his black organ, dressed entirely in black with black hair and Ray-bans on and just said "Can you still see me?" Classic. Cheers for this mate.:cool:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

....Oh....It plays when I go back onto normal phone. Not through Tapatalk though. Highly odd.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

5/3/1. Cycle 5 week 2. 3 sets of 3. Deadlift day

5 min warm up on rower.

Trap bar deadlifts .

Warm up

10x25

8x30

5x35

Work

3x40

3x47.5

3x55

Pull ups

Body weight. Hammer grip

10/10/5/4

Back extensions

5x10

Bent over single arm row

4x10x22.5

Not too bad today, although pull ups down on last week.. Chatterbox in the gym worked in with me on the pull up station. I find it hard to find my groove if I'm chatting to people. Same if I've got music on. I need to focus. Apart from that nothing much to report.

Been a terrible week training wise though. Went for a pint on Monday night, so didn't train Tuesday. Then Krav Maga cancelled last night. I'm all out of sorts.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

5/3/1. Cycle 5 week 2. 3 sets of 3. Bench press day.

R/C warm up

Bench press

Warm up

10x40

8x50

5x52.5

Work

3x57.5

3x65

5x72.5

Extra

3x75

3x77.5

3x80

Weighted dips. Body weight +11.25

5x10

Tricep push downs

2 drop sets

15x50 down to 5x20

10x50 down to 5x20

Really hit the spot today. Had trouble getting my hoody on at the end so that's got to be good!

Struggling on the food! I'm all out of protein. Got a few invoices that haven't been paid, so can't buy any at the moment. Need some cheap ways to get lots of clean calories in conveniently (ie while I'm working).


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> 5/3/1. Cycle 5 week 2. 3 sets of 3. Bench press day.
> 
> R/C warm up
> 
> ...


Whole cow's milk

Calories per pint: 370. Fat: 22 grams.

Known as a 'complete food' because it contains so many nutrients, cow's milk is especially rich in protein, calcium, zinc, vitamins A and B as well as iodine.

Better yet

Gold top Milk

Calories: 445. Fat: 28.0 grams.

Channel Island milk has a higher fat (5.4 per cent) and protein (3.9 per cent) content than whole milk and many people still prefer it to low fat varieties. Channel Islands gold top milk has attracted much scientific attention. The latest research suggests that Guernsey cows produce a healthier variety than Jersey herds.

so thats 800 Kcal for only £1


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

off to morrison's to buy some gold top!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi mate,i shall avoid that milk then...pmsl


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

5/3/1. Cycle 5 week 2. 3 sets of 3. Squat day

5 min rower warm up

Dynamic stretching

Squat

Warm up

10x40

8x45

5x50

Work

3x52.5

3x60

3x65

Leg press

5x10x160

Ham curl

2 drop sets

15x45 down to 5 x 25

10x45 down to 5 x 25

Hanging leg raises

5x10

Starting to feel a bit more confident with the squats. Form was good today. Leg press and curls was were the work was, though. Kept my feet flexed while doing the curls, to engage my calf muscles.

It's been a mad week or so at mcquickly towers. Just very busy at home and work. Took one of my girls for a Krav Maga lesson on Saturday. She's always a bit nervous of trying new stuff and seems short of confidence. I was hoping Krav might help her, but was aware that it could go either way. Anyway, she love it and got right into it. I was so proud of her. So hopefully that can be our Saturday mornings.

I've fallen right behind with everyone's journals. Apologies. I've paid for the wi fi on the train today,so I'm going to try and catch up today. Thanks for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Made sure both my girls learned self defence, you want them to be able to mean no when they say it.

:lol: Give her a year mate, and she'll be kicking your ar5e Saturday mornings


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

5/3/1. Cycle 5 week 3. Military press day.

R/C warm up.

Military press

Warm up

10x20

8x25

6x30

Work

5x32.5

3x37.5

5x42.5

Arnold press

8x17.5

8x17.5

8x17.5

7x17.5 (failure)

6x17.5 (failure)

Hammer strength seated shoulder press

2 drop sets

9x50 down to 3x40

8x50 down to 3x40

Umm, that's it....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Your phrase "That's it" is a bit humbling. That's a great session!

Some good bench pressing, hard reps. Excellent going


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Your phrase "That's it" is a bit humbling. That's a great session!
> 
> Some good bench pressing, hard reps. Excellent going


cheers Laurie!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cardio today. Did a spin class. Didn't train yesterday but did Krav Maga wed night. The bloke that used to run the kettlebells class at my gym left about a month ago. I've been a bit lost as to what to do for conditioning training since then. Anyway, at Krav the other night I was aware that my conditioning is slipping a bit as a result. There's a grading weekend in September and I want to be in good shape for that, so I need to get some cardio in wherever I can. Spin class it is, then!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

5/3/1. Cycle 5 week 3. Deadlift day.

5 min warm up on rower.

Trap bar deadlifts.

Warm up

10x25

8x35

5x40

Work

5x47.5

3x55

5x60

Pull ups. Body weight. Hammer grip

10/10/5/5

Bent over one arm rows

22.5kg. 5x15 each side.

Back extensions. Body weight.

5x10.

Preacher curl machine.

Drop set.

12x20 down to 5x10.

Started second set and pulled my back.

Damn my back. Can't believe it. Not again. Was really enjoying this session. It was Saturday, so I can take my time. That's probably he problem. I wasn't in a rush, so decided to throw in a couple of sets of bloomin' preacher curls at the end. I did the first set really slow. Could really feel it and then I over arched my back at the start of the second set. I felt it 'twang' straight away.

As luck would have it, it's not a major pull. It was sore yesterday, but it's a bit better today. Long time readers will know that I can be laid up for days, then on crutches for weeks when it goes badly. It's still tender today, but I'm moving, so I know I'm not in for one of them. Maybe it's a good thing that I get a little warning shot across the bows now and then to remind me just how weak it is down there.. Well, I'm going to take a few days off, to be safe. There's a gym round the corner from where I'm working at the mo. one of the lads in work has asked if I want to train with him there on Thursday, so I'll take it easy until then. It's part of the soho gyms chain. Not usually a fan of chain gyms, but I looked it up on line and it looks quite decent. We'll see.

Massive storms here last night. Went for dinner at friends and had to borrow his wellies half way through and go and move the car cos the road was flooding. All very exciting.

Have a nice Sunday every one.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Backs are odd things, you'd think if you where going to hurt yourself it would be hauling up 60Kg deadlifts for 5 reps, not working your biceps on a Preacher curl !

Hope your correct and this is just a slight pull and nothing more.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Backs are odd things, you'd think if you where going to hurt yourself it would be hauling up 60Kg deadlifts for 5 reps, not working your biceps on a Preacher curl !
> 
> Hope your correct and this is just a slight pull and nothing more.


You're absolutely right mate. This has happened before. I do the deadlifts with surgical precision, knowing about my back, then throw it doing something completely different. Meh.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You're absolutely right mate. This has happened before. I do the deadlifts with surgical precision, knowing about my back, then throw it doing something completely different. Meh.


It's the same with my wrists, the planned movements (such as in workouts) aren't too much of an issue ... its the unthinking movements when I'm at work for example that catch me out ....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Since my back went years ago, I am conscious of jerking it again every time I go to the gym. With preachers, Even going really low down and reaching down with the dumbbell, I make sure my spine is as straight as possible. Deadlifts are a no go for me though. I stay away at my age, it's really not worth it.

Years of arching my back through road race cycling when I was younger have taken their toll; wear and tear.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Dirk McQuickly ....Happy Birthday mate. I know you're 50 today. Any plans for celebration (or does the thought terrify you!) All the best:beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you kept that quiet.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Since my back went years ago, I am conscious of jerking off again every time I go to the gym. With preachers!
> 
> Edited for correctness and oh no!
> 
> Happy Christmas mcslippery:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> @Dirk McQuickly ....Happy Birthday mate. I know you're 50 today. Any plans for celebration (or does the thought terrify you!) All the best:beer:


cheers Mate! Quiet one today. Actually celebrating next week, by going up to Liverpool and seeing a load of old mates.



BestBefore1989 said:


> you kept that quiet.


yeah, well you do from now on, don't you? 



biglbs said:


> cheers lbs!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

my back turned out sorer than I thought, so have given training a miss most of the week, hence the quietness in here! May try and get in there later, so expect updates soon!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Did I write that!?!?!? mg:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> my back turned out sorer than I thought, so have given training a miss most of the week, hence the quietness in here! May try and get in there later, so expect updates soon!


Ooh. Be careful! Remember you're a lot older today


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday :thumb:

just because you are now in your 51st year doesn't give you an excuse to skive off training


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Happy Birthday :thumb:
> 
> just because you are now in your 51st year doesn't give you an excuse to skive off training


it's been a big old week Gresh. Fill you in later.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well. Where to start with the last week? A week last Saturday I twinged my back while training. I ought it wasn't so bad, but it proved worse than I thought. Not terrible, though, enough for me to train on Tuesday. I trained at a gym in London with a lad from work. Did bench and weighted dips, but realised half way throu the dips that my back was hurting. So took e rest of the week off.

Thursday I had a hospital appointment. I've lost the hearing in my right ear, so had to go and see the specialist. After doing some tests he said I have to go for an MRI. So that's a bit worrying.

Friday I had to go to Liverpool for the funeral of an auntie of mine. Saturday was my birthday, then Sunday back in the gym for a light leg session (avoiding squats).

So is morning I'm rewinding. Pretending last week didn't happen mad going back a week with wendler's

5/3/1 week. Military press

R/C warm up.

Military Press.

Warm up sets

10 x20

8x25

5x30

Work sets

5x37.5

3x42.5

4x47.5

Arnold press

3x8x15's

Seated hammer strength press

2triple drop sets

13x40/8x30/10x20

10x40/6x30/9x20

Hanging leg raise

3x10

Back in it. Last week never happened. Promise to catch up with everyone's journals! Thanks for reading!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good plan mate, onward and upward :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good session there, Dirk. I've wondered how reaching the golden age of 50 affects one's training. It's all in the mind it seems. I've got a while to wait yet, whereas @Greshie probably can't remember that far back: :whistling: !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Good session there, Dirk. I've wondered how reaching the golden age of 50 affects one's training. It's all in the mind it seems. I've got a while to wait yet, whereas @Greshie probably can't remember that far back: :whistling: !


Hmmph!

ermmmm let me see where was I on my 50th ? ............ ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

ah yes ... Whitstable :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Hmmph!
> 
> ermmmm let me see where was I on my 50th ? ............ ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ah yes ... Whitstable :tongue:


Sorry Greshie. Couldn't resist! You're both looking great, guys. I'm not that far behind you. If I'm in as good shape as you and Dirk I will be very pleased


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

5/3/1. Cycle 5 week 3. Deadlift day.

5 min warm up on rower.

Trap bar Deadlift.

Warm up

10x25

8x30

6x40

Work

5x47.5

3x55

4x60

Pull ups. Body weight.

Hammer grip

10

5

5

5

5

Underhand grip (chins)

3

4

Single arm bent over rows

5x10x20

Nice and light in light of what happened last week. I actually enjoy taking the weight off now and then. It enables me to stop thinking about the numbers and concentrate on the movement and the muscle. If I'm not consciously trying to hit x reps with y weight I find I do the movement slower, with a squeeze in all the right places. All in all, more intensely. Of course, after a while I'm thinking about numbers again, so I take some weight off again...

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Dirk McQuirlky....I hope you don't mind me dropping in here...I was reading bout your week...not so good right? I truly hope that nothing really awful is the matter with you..but it's better to go and find out than not know...take care Dirkie..x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Morning Dirk McQuirlky....I hope you don't mind me dropping in here...I was reading bout your week...not so good right? I truly hope that nothing really awful is the matter with you..but it's better to go and find out than not know...take care Dirkie..x


It's a pleasure to have you here flubs! Thanks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

5/3/1. Cycle 5 week 3. (5/3/1) Bench press.

Bench press

Warm up sets

Bar x 20

40x10

50x8

Work sets

62.5x5

70x3

77.5x5 - new pb!

8x62.5

6x62.5

Weighted dips (10kg)

3x8

Seated incline hammer strength press thingy

2 triple drop sets

12x50 down to about 8 x 40

10x50 down to about 6x40 (can't remember the exact numbers -just went to failure!)

Triceps cable push down

2 triple drop sets

12x50 down to about 8x30

10x50 down to about 8x30 (see above!)

Not a bad little session. Feeling suitably sore afterwards. Krav Maga was cancelled last night which was a bit frustrating. There's a grading weekend coming up and I want to get as much in as I can before then. However, I don't usually train Thursday mornings because of Krav on wed evening, so I was able to get this session in this morning. Every cloud and all that!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

New PB :bounce:

Nice one mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your strength is defo on the up regularly mate,well done


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

no training today. half day in work, then up to Liverpool for the weekend. Going to meet up with a load of old mates and have a proper celebration of my birthday! There's a little festival thing on there, with bands and dj's. One of my mates is djing - playing old school acid house. Looking forward to this weekend. If I'm not back by Monday send for help.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Have a great weekend, Dirk. Enjoy the bands and make sure your DJ pal plays some real music:rockon:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

5/3/1. Cycle 5 week 3. (5/3/1) Squat.

5 min warm up on rower.

Squats.

Warm up sets

10x30

8x40

5x50

Work sets

5x57.5

3x65

5x72.5 (new pb)

Leg press

160x10

160x10

160x5

160x10

160x10

Ham curl

3x12x45

Squat pb! I know it's vey light, but if you've only just joined my journal, I should explain that I've got a very weak back. I injured it last year, and after some time on crutches didn't squat at all, just staring again this year with just the oly bar. So very pleased with that. Got a pb with my bench the other day too, so feeling like I'm really getting something out of wendler's. it's deload week for me next, so I think I'll properly deload this time!

Middle set of leg press was cut short as I was a little bit sick in my mouth! Carried on, and the next 2 sets were easier.

Surprisingly good session this morning, especially as I spent the weekend partying with old friends in Liverpool.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good work as always mate. Nothing wrong with those leg presses. Good, consistent poundage (or kilogrammage!).

I've found leg pressing can actually make the lower back stronger, just keep the spine straight and stay away from prone hamstring curls


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Good work as always mate. Nothing wrong with those leg presses. Good, consistent poundage (or kilogrammage!).
> 
> I've found leg pressing can actually make the lower back stronger, just keep the spine straight and stay away from prone hamstring curls


I do do prone ham curls actually. Are they risky?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I do do prone ham curls actually. Are they risky?


They do cause backache for me. I don't know why this is so, but I've stopped doing these.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done on the PB mate :bounce: :bounce:

Cant rep you yet as I need to share the love


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> They do cause backache for me. I don't know why this is so, but I've stopped doing these.


Maybe I'll drop them. Hams are prob getting hit enough with the squats and presses anyway.



BestBefore1989 said:


> well done on the PB mate :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Cant rep you yet as I need to share the love


Cheers mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I do do prone ham curls actually. Are they risky?


Only if you use too much weight and suffer poor form!

Reps for PB


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been having a deload week this week, so not posting very much, as nothing much to report! It's the first time I've properly deloaded and I've noticed that even though the weights are considerably lighter, I've still been really feeling the assistance work. This has brought me to the conclusion that I may be sacrificing form for numbers usually. Have to do something about that.

I've been reading wendler's new book 'beyond 5/3/1'. There's a whole heap of variations on the programme. So many, in fact that I couldn't see the point of many of them, beyond adding variety. There is a couple of things I like the sound of though, such as the notion of 'joker sets' and 'last set first'. There's also some interesting challenges. I'm going to start one at the start of the next cycle. It's called the 100 challenge. 2 days of 5/3/1 and 2 days of '100's'. Ie light weights, 100 reps. It's like @Laurieloz's calf work out, but for the whole body!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've been having a deload week this week, so not posting very much, as nothing much to report! It's the first time I've properly deloaded and I've noticed that even though the weights are considerably lighter, I've still been really feeling the assistance work. This has brought me to the conclusion that I may be sacrificing form for numbers usually. Have to do something about that.
> 
> I've been reading wendler's new book 'beyond 5/3/1'. There's a whole heap of variations on the programme. So many, in fact that I couldn't see the point of many of them, beyond adding variety. There is a couple of things I like the sound of though, such as the notion of 'joker sets' and 'last set first'. There's also some interesting challenges. I'm going to start one at the start of the next cycle. It's called the 100 challenge. 2 days of 5/3/1 and 2 days of '100's'. Ie light weights, 100 reps. It's like @Laurieloz's calf work out, but for the whole body!


Good luck mate.

I once tried training at that sort of volume. 10 sets of 10 reps. It almost killed me. I was over trained by week 3


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk, that sounds like a good, interesting move. I've done 100 reps on leg presses as well and I find this works the quads fantastically well.

Depending on your strength and energy levels, I've normally been happy with [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and end with full stack of [email protected]

It's a killer but it's surprisingly good at putting size on the legs.

I'm due to do this soon in my programme and I may follow your idea and extend the session to include other body parts also


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> I once tried training at that sort of volume. 10 sets of 10 reps. It almost killed me. I was over trained by week 3


It's only a 6 week challenge, so I'll try and stick it out!



Laurieloz said:


> Dirk, that sounds like a good, interesting move. I've done 100 reps on leg presses as well and I find this works the quads fantastically well.
> 
> Depending on your strength and energy levels, I've normally been happy with [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and end with full stack of [email protected]
> 
> ...


lord knows I could do with putting some size on my legs. If I take my trousers off, people think I'm levitating.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You could do it really quickly.

Good bike ride in a head wind, plenty of hills. Then hit the gym with one of my workouts. Finish with 10 minutes on the treadmill on the steepest incline. Massive:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I did 10 x 10 for 2 weeks and it did wonders for me,i then moved onto pre exhaust 10x10 for one week,then back to Biglbs2(Biglbs 1 being pyramid up weight until 1 rep max and pump out to fail,plus forced/drop/partials etc) style as it is less drawn out but still has plenty of volume due to supersets ,you can see Biglbs2 in my journal,if you fancy a go,i know every workout varies but you get an idea!

For mass I vote 1 for cutting 2.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I did 10 x 10 for 2 weeks and it did wonders for me,i then moved onto pre exhaust 10x10 for one week,then back to Biglbs2(Biglbs 1 being pyramid up weight until 1 rep max and pump out to fail,plus forced/drop/partials etc) style as it is less drawn out but still has plenty of volume due to supersets ,you can see Biglbs2 in my journal,if you fancy a go,i know every workout varies but you get an idea!
> 
> For mass I vote 1 for cutting 2.


I'll keep that one up my sleeve. I'm going to see out the year with wendler, but then was going to look for a good mass building programme. I may have just found it! Thanks.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'll keep that one up my sleeve. I'm going to see out the year with wendler, but then was going to look for a good mass building programme. I may have just found it! Thanks.


I am here ,just ask mate,any time!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I am here ,just ask mate,any time!


thanks mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

last day of deload cycle this week. Had quite an intense Krav Maga session on saturday. Only just recovering! Going to start the wendler's 100 challenge later in the week (cardio day tomorrow and krav wed night). Got to go for an MRI scan on my bonce this afternoon. I lost the hearing in my right ear about 2 months ago and they want to have a look see what's going on. I'm sure it's nothing sinister, but I'm a bit preoccupied by it. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with the MRI scan .....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good luck with the MRI scan .....


Thanks Gresh


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> last day of deload cycle this week. Had quite an intense Krav Maga session on saturday. Only just recovering! Going to start the wendler's 100 challenge later in the week (cardio day tomorrow and krav wed night). Got to go for an MRI scan on my bonce this afternoon. I lost the hearing in my right ear about 2 months ago and they want to have a look see what's going on. I'm sure it's nothing sinister, but I'm a bit preoccupied by it. Thanks for reading.


hope the scan comes up with a way to get your hearing back for you mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope the scan comes up with a way to get your hearing back for you mate.


eh? what you say?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's '100's 6 week challenge'

Sunday - 5/3/1 day-squats

5 min warm up on rower

Squats

Warm up

10x30

10x40

5x50

Work

5x55

5x62.5

5x65

Hanging leg raises

5x10

Back extensions

5x10

Monday - 100's day

Leg press

100x80

Ham curl

100x10

Sit ups

100

Today- conditioning

Various high volume, low intensity and body weight exercises.

Well, I haven't posted for a couple of weeks, things been very hectic. Started wendler's 100's challenge from his new book this week, so have to get my ass in gear and get posting again. It's an interesting programme. Basically 2x3day routines in a week. So it goes - 5/3/1 day, 100 day, conditioning day. Twice in a week. First is lower body, second upper body.

I've had to make a couple of adjustments. Namely, for conditioning, he advocates prowler work. I don't have access to a prowler. Secondly, he advocates good mornings or sldl's for assistance work. I don't do these ( back issues ), so use back extensions. Thirdly, he says on lower body day do 100 single leg squats (50 one side without rest, then 50 the other). He can **** right off. I've substituted with the leg press.

For the 100's. it's obviously a very light weight, but you have to do it all in one set. You can pause, but you can't take the weight off. It's very hard! I had to take the weight off a couple of times. Hopefully not next week!

Thanks for reading. I'll get my journal reading head on today.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with this ! :thumb: looks an interesting routine


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck with the high volume mate, sounds painful :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good luck with this ! :thumb: looks an interesting routine


cheers Gresh



BestBefore1989 said:


> good luck with the high volume mate, sounds painful :thumb:


It is painful. I'm feeling it today!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I really like the sound of that training method, Dirk. Looks like hard work though.

I'll pick out some of those exercises and give them a go later in the week.

How did the scan go? Unnerving experience isn't it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's '100's 6 week challenge

Upper body 5/3/1 day

Bench press

Warm up

10x30

10x40

6x50

Work

5x55

5x65

6x72.5

Military press

5x10x32.5

Bent over DB rows

5x10x20

These are all quite disappointing numbers, but the truth is I'm knackered! Wendler says you're going to be sore doing this challenge. He's not wrong. I think my body's still in shock from the lower body 100's! Ah well. If it was easy it wouldn't be called a challenge. Upper body 100's tomorrow. Woo hoo!

Also got to go for the result of my MRI scan tomorrow.

The wife is out this evening. Having a quiet glass of red and perusing uk-m. Something I haven't had the time to do for a while. Speak tomorrow everybody.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fingers crossed for you for tomorrow mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk, I plan to train upper body today too on some "100" reppers.

Trial and error at the moment.

I enjoyed doing it on legs yesterday but I expect some difficulty on chest presses especially.

Light weights essentially, as you mention, then hopefully go heavier next week.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> fingers crossed for you for tomorrow mate


chhers mate. I'm sure it's nothing.



Laurieloz said:


> Dirk, I plan to train upper body today too on some "100" reppers.
> 
> Trial and error at the moment.
> 
> ...


this programme doesn't do 100's on bench presses. there's only 3 upper body exercises for the 100's - Front plat raise (with the plate going all the way to above the head), barbell curls, and Karowski rows (This is like a shrug/upright row hybrid. Holding a heavy barbell, shrug and row it up to your belly button. Hold for a second at the top and repeat. With heavy weight and high reps, this is also great for grip strength. This will make your traps look like mountains of beef, according to wendler). I wouldn't fancy 100 reps with a bench press myself!



Hamster said:


> Training style looks good.
> 
> Hope scan results are ok today :thumbup1:


Thanks Hamster!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, mate. I'll give the shrug ones a try, and use my own improvisation on some of my regular exercises.

Hope the scan goes okay

@Hamster I can't find your journal anywhere?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Morning Loz,
> 
> I deleted it last week :lol:
> 
> Found myself divulging too much information regards my private life and didn't feel comfy certain negative people reading it and having that privilege of seeing into my life etc....so vamooshed it lol.


Oh, somehow I missed that. I don't blame you for terminating it - the idiots sometimes latch onto the ladies and won't leave serious bodybuilders like yourself alone. It's offputting and out of order. I'm certain a lot of these lads don't even train at all and are only on this site to see who they can antagonise.

Aw, it's a shame though and what they think they will achieve is anyone's guess.

I'm fast detatching myself from the General Conversation threads now, sticking to I'm Straight, 45+, the journals and the more sensible and serious topics of conversation

As long as you keep in touch like this Hammy that's fine.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hamster said:


> I do these for upper back/traps.....I may not be as bent over as you thou...I just slightly lean forward, hold dumbells in front of my thighs then shrug, squeeze and pause at the top and my elbows are to the side like a row. I find these awesome for back delts too.


If it's good enough for hamster it's good enough for me!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Unfortunately that's life. Not everyone gets on with each other, but I find cutting negative people from my life or mind quite refreshing and a lot less hassle than listening and been around toxic behaviour and words. Makes life SO much happier.


A tiny minority, four people in my case, and I hide the posts from these daft lads.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

wendler's 5/3/1 - 6 week 100's challenge

Upper body 100's day.

Front plate raise. Plate raised to right above the head, squueeze at the top.

10 kg x 100

Karowski (?) Rows

40kg x 100

barbell curl

ez bar + 5kg x 100

Oh lordy. This really requires you to check your ego at the door. Nobody clocks how many reps your doing. But you can bet your bottom dollar everyone clocks the skinny old guy struggling with an ez bar with 5kg on it! The whole thing only takes about 25 min. The temptation is to throw a few more exercises in, but I'm going to stick to the programme. Besides, it only took about 25 minutes for me to do the leg 100's day and I was damn sore afterwards.

Went for the results of my MRI scan. Doc said there's nothing to report, but he still doesn't know why I've gone deaf in my right ear. Come back in 12 months he said! I said is that it? no treatment? Not even a hearing aid? And he asked me do I need one? Honest to god. I had to explain to him that I'm a tv editor and editing audio is more than 50% of my work before he agreed to having a hearing aid made up for me.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad its nothing major mate.

Dr s are ****ing me off at the moment mate, they appear to earn a **** load but only care about spending as little as possible on the patient. Last time I saw mine I said I had 3 things I wanted to discuss and he said no you only have 5 min allocated to you, tell me what's bothering you most and book another appointment at reception :cursing:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad its nothing major mate.
> 
> Dr s are ****ing me off at the moment mate, they appear to earn a **** load but only care about spending as little as possible on the patient. Last time I saw mine I said I had 3 things I wanted to discuss and he said no you only have 5 min allocated to you, tell me what's bothering you most and book another appointment at reception :cursing:


****ing rubbish isn't it? they act as if it's a free service. it's not. i've been contributing very week for nigh on 35 years now. You'd think I'd have clocked up enough credits to get my ears sorted out.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Dirk.

Firstly, I'm pleased your scan showed that there was no major problem with your brain. I went through the same thing a couple of months ago.

It's a relief but it leaves an empty feeling when you have to start again from scratch with the doctor. I've had trouble with my ears for 30 years, syringes and all the lot. But my head pressure complaints are an enigma it appears!

Hope you get somewhere with this.

Training...it's an unknown quantity this method! I feel like you do. Little tiny weights and struggling like buggery with them!

What do people think of this silly loon sweating like mad, repping like there's no tomorrow, and with weights a toddler would laugh at! mg:

But...it gets results. I'm enjoying it. I'm not exactly by the book as you are, but the motive is similar.

I put more weight on to start with than it says because everybody must think I look daft! But then I struggle to do the full exercise without stopping. Even holding the weight in pause mode is tough.

I'm finding it fine with legs, albeit a bit achy the day after.

Keep it going and thanks again for the idea; your posts I shall cannibalise as and when:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Dirk.
> 
> Firstly, I'm pleased your scan showed that there was no major problem with your brain. I went through the same thing a couple of months ago.
> 
> ...


it is tough even resting isn't it? I forgot to note in my write up yesterday that while I was doing to rows i did have to rack the bar a few times. It was either that or drop it!

I am enjoying it though. When I finish the 6 weeks I think I'm going to add a hundred repper to the end of each session. You do get a real sense of achievement (plus, if I'm to be honest, a real sense of having exhausted the muscle, which I don't always get. Hmmm. Maybe that's why I'm still skinny!)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it is tough even resting isn't it? I forgot to note in my write up yesterday that while I was doing to rows i did have to rack the bar a few times. It was either that or drop it!
> 
> I am enjoying it though. When I finish the 6 weeks I think I'm going to add a hundred repper to the end of each session. You do get a real sense of achievement (plus, if I'm to be honest, a real sense of having exhausted the muscle, which I don't always get. Hmmm. Maybe that's why I'm still skinny!)


I think when you finish this course, you will be far from skinny. I'm only adding some of your suggestions, you're doing the whole book!

But I'm noticing changes already after just two sessions.

My forearms ache like mad though. It is good "fun" and I'll be using some of my own exercises tomorrow to adapt to this regime. No training for me today. I'm out for a beer (and a chillout) this afternoon.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I think when you finish this course, you will be far from skinny. I'm only adding some of your suggestions, you're doing the whole book!
> 
> But I'm noticing changes already after just two sessions.
> 
> ...


enjoy your beer!



Hamster said:


> I had to have tests on my left ear...even had a brain scan (more so with my migraines) as I'm partially deaf in my left ear. If I cover my right ear all I can hear is muffled noise. Doesn't really bother me that much but all I keep saying when ppl talk to me is "Eh" :laugh:
> 
> Turns out they can't find anything and they just say I have a narrow ear canal and slight scarring from maybe chicken pox in childhood.
> 
> ...


That sounds very similar to my ear problem. It's a real problem for me in my job. Hopefully a hearing aid will sort it. I can always pretend to be Morrisey.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You training this week, bud, or has Wendler finished you off?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> You training this week, bud, or has Wendler finished you off?


He hasn't mate! I'm training. Left my blooming iPad on the train didn't I? But got it back today! Expect updates in the next couple of days!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> He hasn't mate! I'm training. Left my blooming iPad on the train didn't I? But got it back today! Expect updates in the next couple of days!


Thank God you got it back!

Not pushing you or anything, just haven't seen any posts

I'm looking forward again to the weekend...more 100's!!

Legs tomorrow. Take care mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> He hasn't mate! I'm training. Left my blooming iPad on the train didn't I? But got it back today! Expect updates in the next couple of days!


that was lucky, someone was smiling down on you


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that was lucky, someone was smiling down on you


true. bless east midlands trains' cleaners. i was lost without it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's '100's 6 week challenge

Lower body 100's day

Warm up on rowing machine

Dynamic stretching

Leg press

Warm up

20x40

Work

100x80 - couple of pauses, but no 'weight off' rests

Sit ups

100 - 50/25/15/10

Hamstring curls

100x10 - paused at 60, 80 and 90, but kept weight on.

I was sweating at the end of this! My body must have been a bit less shocked this time though, as I was able to do the press and curl without actually stopping, just pausing.

Bit of a mixed week this week so far. Started on Sunday with a fantastic trip to anfield to watch the red men beat the mancs. Then Monday I left my ipad on the train, then my car insurance got cancelled because of some boring red tape, all my trains late, etc., etc. bad day Monday. But yesterday I got my ipad back, so it's looking up!

I fear my Krav Maga class is going to get cancelled. It's been called off for a few weeks now due to under attendance. I'm going to look for one in London and just stay late after work one night a week.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Dirk.

Looking good this, mate.

Hamstring curls is one I forgot about on the "100's". I'm keeping these exercises for Sat & Sun when I have the most energy, but I am doing a heavyweight legs session today, so I'll add the incorporate the hams into that. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

cardio/conditioning this morning. boxing class with loads of lunges and starjumps etc. May have been a mistake after 100 rep leg session yesterday! I'm suffering. Going to have a day off tomorrow.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> cardio/conditioning this morning. boxing class with loads of lunges and starjumps etc. May have been a mistake after 100 rep leg session yesterday! I'm suffering. Going to have a day off tomorrow.


Sounds like you deserve your rest mate.

Think of me repping like a maniac tomorrow afternoon:whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

wendler's 5/3/1 - 100's challenge.

Upper body 5/3/1 day.

5 min rower warm up

R/C warm up

Military Press.

Warm Up

10xbar

8x25

5x30

work

5x32.5

5x37.5

10x42.5

Assistance exercises

Bench Press

5x10x60kg

Single arm DB row

5x10x22.5

Body weight dips (with 'fat grip' on handles)

3x10

Quite a nice little session today. Popped a tab of DMAA an hour before hand. Didn't notice any particular buzz or pumps, but I did feel pretty strong and all my lifts were slow and intense with good form. Enjoyed today. The missus isn't working this weekend, so it may be a little less hectic around here, which is good. I think my krav classes are going to stop altogether, but I've found some near to where I work in London, so that's good - going there on wed night.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> wendler's 5/3/1 - 100's challenge.
> 
> Upper body 5/3/1 day.
> 
> ...


It does look like a good session. No 100's today?

Good luck with the krav class next week


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> It does look like a good session. No 100's today?
> 
> Good luck with the krav class next week


!00's tomorrow mate. It goes - 5/3/1 day, 100's day, conditioning day (well at least in theory - I have to work it round my life), then repeat.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> !00's tomorrow mate. It goes - 5/3/1 day, 100's day, conditioning day (well at least in theory - I have to work it round my life), then repeat.


OK Good.

Morning. My left arm is in pain all the way down.

I can't bend it without my forearm aching like a bugger.

I'm trying to do some stretches but it hurts too much.....oh well at least it's legs today, so my upper body will get a rest.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> OK Good.
> 
> Morning. My left arm is in pain all the way down.
> 
> ...


ooh. that sounds like hurting in a bad way. hope you haven't damaged a tendon or something.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ooh. that sounds like hurting in a bad way. hope you haven't damaged a tendon or something.


No. I think it's just over training. My arms need a rest.

I'm a silly old b'stard!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Upper body 100's today -

5 min rower warm up.

Bicep curl

ez bar w/5kg x100. paused at 50/70/85

front plate raises

10kgx100. paused at 50/70/80/90

korowski rows

40kgx100 had to put the bar down at 50/75&90

finished off with some planks and side planks

I'll have to take some weight off for the korowski rows next week. there's no way I can do it without putting the bar down.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Upper body 100's today -
> 
> 5 min rower warm up.
> 
> ...


It's extremely hard going isn't it mate? Lifting 5kg for biceps and pausing a couple of times while the rest of the gym look on in confused glances!

They don't know how bloody hard it is!

You're seeing results there though and that's worth all the effort.

I can't even bend my arms properly at the moment.

Even on the work PC it's hard to use the mouse without having to windmill my arm like a demented Pete Townshend


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hamster said:


> 100 on bicep curls would have me vomiting...hate training biceps as it is :death:


Yeah. I never normally train them specifically. Pull ups and bent over DB rows usually suffices, so it's a bit of a shock!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hamster said:


> I'm not very good on the pull stuff like biceps and back....
> 
> One thing I have never done 100's on is these two body parts.


I wouldn't risk doing 100's with my back. If my form slips at all when I'm using my back it very easily goes into spasm. Hence my ridiculously light squats and deads.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. 100's challenge.

Conditioning day today, so I did a spinning class. Bit crap TBH. It was supposed to be 45 min, but was only 35 min. Barely broke a sweat. Feel a bit short changed.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wendler's 5/3/1. 100's challenge.
> 
> Conditioning day today, so I did a spinning class. Bit crap TBH. It was supposed to be 45 min, but was only 35 min. Barely broke a sweat. Feel a bit short changed.


you've got to be pleased with your fitness levels then, I think 35min of a spinning class would just about kill me off


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> you've got to be pleased with your fitness levels then, I think 35min of a spinning class would just about kill me off


It's true actually. I do make sure to keep my fitness levels up. All to do with my own medical history, as well as my family's.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Now I'm becoming much fitter again, largely due to the 100 stuff and the cycling, it's a good idea to try spinning again.

I'll see about maybe Friday evening.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. 6 week 100's challenge.

5/3/1 squat day.

5 min rower warm up.

Squat.

Warm up

10x30

8x40

5x50

Work

3x55

3x62.5

5x70

Extra set of 5x60, just to check form.

Hanging leg raises (straight legged)

5x10

Back extensions body weight

5x10

Standing calf raise

5x20x50

Upon reflection I have to say wendler's is really working for me. After injuring my back last year, being unable to walk, giving up squatting, then starting again with just the bar, 5x70 feels like a real achievement. What's more, I know I've got 80 in me, but I'm going careful. And let's face it, once you're passed 80, you've got 100 in your sights. Small numbers, I know, but bear with me, I'll get up there!

Threw in some calf raises as well just because I had time. I've tended to avoid these since I tore my calf muscle last year (I know, I know!), but my calves aren't getting worked, apart from when I do ham curls and point my toes. So going to phase them back in.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

abs of steel !

Hanging leg raises (straight legged) 5x10 takes some doing, unless your 5 foot 2inch, 4 foot of which is torso :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> abs of steel !
> 
> Hanging leg raises (straight legged) 5x10 takes some doing, unless your 5 foot 2inch, 4 foot of which is torso :laugh:


Dirk is that man! Fit old fukker!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wendler's 5/3/1. 6 week 100's challenge.
> 
> 5/3/1 squat day.
> 
> ...


This is great Dirk. Hanging leg raises...I can honestly say I've never done that and I couldn't!!

This 100-thing is terrific for strength as well as being a great weight loss cardio routine built in too. Wonderful session bud, go for that "80".... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I like this 100 thing,my style kind of crosses over it on some movements/triple or quad supersets,are good too,if you fancy some PAIN!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I am actually enjoying the pain! Although yesterday I felt like I'd been stabbed with a knitting needle in both biceps, which I'd trained 2 days previously!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I am actually enjoying the pain! Although yesterday I felt like I'd been stabbed with a knitting needle in both biceps, which I'd trained 2 days previously!


Love the pain also. Much more needed.

My biceps are very sore this morning. Hopefully I'll be training later, time permitting today


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

When we get used to this much pain we had better stop!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> When we get used to this much pain we had better stop!
> 
> View attachment 135584


I used to work with a bloke who, amongst other things, produced music. He was asked to do the original score for hellraiser, but it was rejected because it was too scary. His music could make for quite uncomfortable listening at times.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I used to work with a bloke who, amongst other things, produced music. He was asked to do the original score for hellraiser, but it was rejected because it was too scary. His music could make for quite uncomfortable listening at times.


If it was too scary for that film, it must have been frightening!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> If it was too scary for that film, it must have been frightening!


yeah. he didn't do easy listening. he used to be in throbbing gristle. you know them?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> yeah. he didn't do easy listening. he used to be in throbbing gristle. you know them?


Oh yes. It's not Genesis P. Orridge is it? - 3rd left in photo.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Oh yes. It's not Genesis P. Orridge is it? - 3rd left in photo.
> View attachment 135597


No. Peter Christopherson. Second from left. He died a couple of years ago.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> No. Peter Christopherson. Second from left. He died a couple of years ago.


Oh dear. Another loss of a talented man.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Balls up tonight. I was supposed to be going to a new Krav class in London. They changed the time, so it was too late for me to go. Thought I may as well go to the gym, then realised that they put the prices up a couple of months ago and I switched to an off peak, so can't go in the evening. Can't train tomorrow, cos it's the missus' birthday. Bit grumpy now. Think I'll have a nice single malt. That'll cheer me up.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oooohhhhhhh....single malt.....my fave thing....apart from a good glass of Chablis....don't be grumpy dirk maquerkilieeeeeee....your poor bod could prolly do with the rest hey? It won't hurt you........kick back, vegg out and sip slowly, feel that amber nectar tickling your tonsils.....now THAT is goooooooood right?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Oooohhhhhhh....single malt.....my fave thing....apart from a good glass of Chablis....don't be grumpy dirk maquerkilieeeeeee....your poor bod could prolly do with the rest hey? It won't hurt you........kick back, vegg out and sip slowly, feel that amber nectar tickling your tonsils.....now THAT is goooooooood right?


you're absolutely right Flubs. Feel muuuuch better now! Your avi's are getting better by the day! what's prompted this sudden change of heart?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Balls up tonight. I was supposed to be going to a new Krav class in London. They changed the time, so it was too late for me to go. Thought I may as well go to the gym, then realised that they put the prices up a couple of months ago and I switched to an off peak, so can't go in the evening. Can't train tomorrow, cos it's the missus' birthday. Bit grumpy now. Think I'll have a nice single malt. That'll cheer me up.


Go on. Have two


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Go on. Have two


I'll take that as permission


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hamster said:


> Haha that turned into a bit of a bummer day!
> 
> Hope the malt saved it


It did. Going to attack my legs with 100's tomorrow. That'll teach me.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It did. Going to attack my legs with 100's tomorrow. That'll teach me.


Looking forward to your 100's strategy for legs, mate.

I may rape and pillage:rolleye:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you're absolutely right [Redacted]. Feel muuuuch better now! Your avi's are getting better by the day! what's prompted this sudden change of heart?


hee he...well, I have brave moments and then think.....naaaahhhhh.....but thanks very much, very kind of you....hope you ain't got a bad headache today....the amber nectar and all that...hahaha...I think we can blame Mingster if you have cos...cos...he told you to have another one didn't he?..

but...cough...don't tell him I said that..I will deny everything whilst batting my piggy green eyes at him in the hope he don't stick on one me for being cheeky...hahaha...

Have a great day sir..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. '100's challenge

Lower body 100's day

5 min rower warm up

Sit ups

100. Paused at 60/80/10/10

Leg press

100x80kg paused (keeping the weight o n) at 50/60/70/80/90

Ham curls

100x10kg paused (keeping the weight on) at 50/70/80/90

Planks and side planks

Stretch to finish

I'll say on thing for this. It's quick! The whole thing only takes about 25 minutes. I'll be hobbling tomorrow though.

I think I'll start posting my food intake some days. I'm putting weight on ok, but seems to be going mainly on my belly and bf! If I post up my diet some days any input most appreciated!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Flubs said:


> hee he...well, I have brave moments and then think.....naaaahhhhh.....but thanks very much, very kind of you....hope you ain't got a bad headache today....the amber nectar and all that...hahaha...I think we can blame Mingster if you have cos...cos...he told you to have another one didn't he?..
> 
> but...cough...don't tell him I said that..I will deny everything whilst batting my piggy green eyes at him in the hope he don't stick on one me for being cheeky...hahaha...
> 
> Have a great day sir..


 :nono:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great this Dirk.

These workouts are going very well for you, keep it up.

Looking at the leg press, that looks like a good weight for the 100's...I'll use that today.

On my list, leg press is No.8 on my list of ten 100-rep exercises later today. If I get that far!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Great this Dirk.
> 
> These workouts are going very well for you, keep it up.
> 
> ...


You'll stroll it with 80's if I can do it mate. You may need to go heavier.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup Dirk Mcquirk....happy weekend to ya....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You'll stroll it with 80's if I can do it mate. You may need to go heavier.


Ha. No, failed mate...as you'll see:mellow:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Ha. No, failed mate...as you'll see:mellow:


not exactly a fail - you're allowed to pause if uou don't take the weight off. Besides which, you're doing about 3 times more exercises than me!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> not exactly a fail - you're allowed to pause if uou don't take the weight off. Besides which, you're doing about 3 times more exercises than me!


I'm about 14 months younger


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday

Wendler's 5/3/1. 6 week 100's challenge.

Upper body 5/3/1 day

5 mim warm up on rower.

Bench press

Warm up

10x40

8x50

6x55

Work

3x62.5

3x67.5

7x72.5

Extra sets

5x75

7x77.5

Military press

5x10x32.5

Single arm DB rows

5x10x22.5

Stretches


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. 100's challenge.

Upper body 100's day.

5 min rower warm up.

Front plate raises.

100x 10kg. Paused (keeping weight on) at 50,70,80,90

Bicep curl

Ez bar +5kg x 100. Paused (keeping weight on) at 50,70,80,90

Korowski rows

35kgx100 (110?) Paused 50,75,90,100(?)

Took 5kg off the bar for the rows this week. Still had to rack it when I paused! It's my grip/forearms that are the weak point. Lost count, pretty sure I'd done 100, but couldn't be absolutely sure, so did an extra 10.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wendler's 5/3/1. 100's challenge.
> 
> Upper body 100's day.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you can move your arms to type after that


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hat off to you mate. Wild horses couldn't drag me into the gym to do that workout lol. Looks very tough indeed.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm surprised you can move your arms to type after that


It's tomorrow when it'll kick in. I was close to tears last week!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hat off to you mate. Wild horses couldn't drag me into the gym to do that workout lol. Looks very tough indeed.


I'm really enjoying actually. Though I'm also glad there's only 3 weeks left of it!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

This is looking fantastic mate. Two solid days of pain, suffering and maniac repping!

Bet your arms ache especially. Keep it going, it's working well:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

so tonight's failure to get to a krav maga class was down to my train being delayed back from work. This is really pissing me off. Serves me right for living in a one horse town. I'll go and do some cardio tmrw morning. evening all.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Life happens mate, is your daughter still on her way to MMA stardom?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Life happens mate, is your daughter still on her way to MMA stardom?


No! She's currently decided she's not interested and resolutely sticking her bottom lip out whenever I try and get her to go. Don't know what to do, tbh. I'm not the kind of Dad to force her to do things she doesn't want to do (well, apart from tidying her room and stuff), but I really feel so strongly about this that I'm wondering wether to just make her go. But I know she'll just fight it all the way there and drop it as soon as she can. I need to make her feel it's a good idea. Somehow. I don't know how girls' brains work!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

when mine where young my wife and I decided that they had to learn how to swim, they had to know how to back it up when the answers is NO and they had to go to Sunday School.

We didn't push for swim team, belts or belief, that was up to them but we gave then enough knowledge to be safe and choice for themselves.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

35 min angry cardio this morning. 15 min steady pace on the rowing machine, then 20 min HIIT on a spin bike. Grr.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> 35 min angry cardio this morning. 15 min steady pace on the rowing machine, then 20 min HIIT on a spin bike. Grr.


Yeow! Get it outta yer system, man! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Phew. Quite a weekend. I'll start with Friday's training.

Wendler's 5/3/1 100's challenge. 5/3/1 Deadlift day.

5 min warm up on rower.

Trap bar deadlifts.

Warm ups, then

3x52.5

3x57.5

7x62.5

Standing calf raises

5x10x100

Back extensions

5x10xbody weight

Hanging leg raises straight legged

5x10

Pretty light session, as is usual for back day.

Saturday spent doing a few bits of DIY. Then Saturday night out for my missus's 40th. She thought it was just a quiet meal for the 2 of us. However, I'd arranged for a bunch of old mates, some she hadn't seen for years, to secretly be waiting at a cocktail bar. Couple of cocktails, then picked up by some taxis and taken for a lovely Italian meal, then all back to ours. Much fun was had. All got very messy and I eventually went to bed at 4. It's a long, long time since I had a night like that. Yesterday was a washout. Still recovering now! So obviously no training this morning. Still, you're only 40 once, eh?

Back on it tomorrow.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a good stress buster blow out occasionally mate. I was the same on Saturday. Postponed training until yesterday!

Your Friday session should have made up for it anyway


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1 "100's" challenge

Lower body 100's day

5 min warm up on rower.

Leg presses

100x80kg. Paused at 60/70/80/90 (weight kept on)

Ham curls

100x15kg. Paused at 60/70.80/90 (weight kept on)

Sit ups

100. Paused at 60/80/90

Standing calf raises

100x40kg (paused at 25/50/75

I didn't have any dom's after this session last week, which I was a bit surprised at after the week before. I've got a feeling it may be different this week. Shifted my foot position on the leg press, moving them lower and closer to really isolate my quads. If I told you that my trainers had spit on them at the end (it's an incline leg press), you'll have an idea how hard I was blowing!

Also put an extra 5k on the curls.

By the time I left the gym I was walking funny and I'd burst a blood vessel in my eye. And so to work!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

The Wendler reps still going great I see. Great progress there:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wendler's 5/3/1 "100's" challenge
> 
> Lower body 100's day
> 
> ...


that deserves reps :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that deserves reps :thumbup1:


cheers mate. as predicted, I am feeling it today! This may be a problem if east midlands trains decide to run on time this evening and I make my Krav maga class


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Third time lucky with the Krav class, Dirk. It will be interesting to find out what you had to do there:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

finally made the new krav class last night. good to get knocked around a bit and some good pad work. legs held out ok. no training today though, as I didn't get in from krav til 10 last night.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Training from last friday -

Wendler's 5/3/1 '100's' challenge.

Military Press 5/3/1/ day.

R/C warm ups.

Military Press.

Warm up

10xbar

8x25

5x30

work

3x36

3x40

7x45

Bench Press

5x10x60

Single arm rows

5x10x22.5

Incline bench press machine

2 drop sets

40 (failure)

20 (failure)

10 (failure)

Saturday

1.5hrs Krav maga. Pad work, stick work, drills.

Right. Much as I've enjoyed this 100's challenge, I'm going to stop doing it. My home life and my work life are so hectic and demanding that it's taken me 6 weeks to do 4 weeks' worth of the challenge (this is why I often don't post up my friday training until monday morning!). I've got up this morning to go and train but I just can't. I've had a splitting headache since yesterday evening and frankly, I'm knackered. I think this deafness in my right ear is taking a toll as well. Thing at home are very busy, plus we're nearing a deadline in work, so it's bonkers there and I'm expecting some late nights to crop up.

So I'm going o revert back to the good old 5/3/1 (with a couple of little modifications, more of that later). 3 days a week weight training. 2 days a week conditioning of some sort (in an ideal world this would be 2 days krav maga training, but more often than not it'll be 1 day krav and one day some sort of cardio class). I'll keep that up til january. That'll be a year of wendler, then think I'll sort out a good old pull/push/legs (any suggestions welcome). Perfect for 3 days a week.

Have a good day everyone. Sure I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You've got the right idea mate. When things get too much that your home, social and working commitments are at risk, it's time to have a good rethink about your training, before it's too late.

Another excellent session also.

Take it easy, bud:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

You lasted longer on high volume training than I did mate and if you enjoyed the madness you can always rotate your routine and end each session on a 100 reper. Hope life settles back down for you soon.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You lasted longer on high volume training than I did mate and if you enjoyed the madness you can always rotate your routine and end each session on a 100 reper. Hope life settles back down for you soon.


now that's an idea! cheers chaps!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Squat day.

5 min warm up on rower.

Squats.

Warm up

15xbody weight

Bar x 10

40x8

50x5

Work

5x57.5

3x65

5x72.5

5x65

5x60

5x50

Leg press

5x10x160

Hanging leg raise. Straight leg.

5x10.

Picked up where I left off with regular 5/3/1. Wasn't too sure about my form with my 72.5 squat, but did a little pyramid down, with very strict form. Couldn't get on the ham curl machine, but otherwise pretty happy. Got to go to the hospital later to have a hearing aid fitted! I still feel like I've been short changed and am making some enquiries as to what other avenues can be explored as to what's caused my deafness.

Feeling better today than yesterday. Hope to catch up with everyone's journals in the next couple of days. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

This training's working well for you mate. Well done today!

:thumbup1:

As for your deafness issue, keep on at them. Make sure they know full well that you are disatisfied with the way it's being dealt with.

I'm going through a similar situation with my head pressure problems.

Keep digging


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening Dirk...I was wondering....your ear thing? I had some trouble with one of mine and when I went to have it seen to they said that the flappy pipe thing at the back had collapsed and that had contributed to my ear being filled with fluid which was inhibiting my ability to hear things. I had have something called an ottovent? (I think) and blow into it 3 times a day with my nostril, I know, I know...I had to go and hide in the loos to do it at work, lol. It helped to train the pipe to inflate properly and it helped quite a bit, also had to have antibiotics too though.

I hope you get sorted out though....take care Dirk...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Evening Dirk...I was wondering....your ear thing? I had some trouble with one of mine and when I went to have it seen to they said that the flappy pipe thing at the back had collapsed and that had contributed to my ear being filled with fluid which was inhibiting my ability to hear things. I had have something called an ottovent? (I think) and blow into it 3 times a day with my nostril, I know, I know...I had to go and hide in the loos to do it at work, lol. It helped to train the pipe to inflate properly and it helped quite a bit, also had to have antibiotics too though.
> 
> I hope you get sorted out though....take care Dirk...x


that sounds like a fun ear problem! cheers Flubs x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1

Bench press day

5 min r/c warm up

Bench press

Warm up

10 x 40

8x50

5x50

Work

5x65

3x72.5

3x80

5x70

7x60

7x50

Assistance

Body weight dips super setted with incline press machine

Skull crushers

4x10x20kg

Bit rushed for time today, as I had to buy a new travel card before I got the train. Hence only 4 sets on the dips and incline. I haven't done dips for a few weeks. I was doing them weighted with 10 kg before. Body weight nearly killed me today! Wi the incline press machine I was using 40kg but failed at 9 on the 2nd set, so did these 2 sets with 37.5.

I haven't done skull crushers in yonks, but couldn't get on the push down station. They felt like they hit the spot. May do them in future. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good work mate. Despite being pushed for time, there's a lot you fitted in your session:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That reminds me,nor have I done skull crushers,in ages

Nice workout mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Dead lift day.

5 min warm up on rower.

Trap bar dead lift.

Warm up.

25x10

35x8

45x5

Work

50x5

57.5x3

65x5

Pull ups. Body weight. Hammer grip

5x5

Pendlay rows.

10x25

10x30

10x35

2x10x37.5

Ez bar curls

5x10x20

Anyone got any thoughts as to what's the best rowing movement? I normally do bent over single arm rows. I like these because it works the back and the biceps ( I don't normally do any bicep isolation work) and I find it reasonably safe with regards to my back. Problem is, they take ages! 5 sets of 10 on each side takes a while and I'm not a man with a lot of spare time. Tried pendlay rows today, but to tell the truth, bent over barbell rows make me uneasy (because of my back). Never really used upright rows as part of my programme. So the question is should I stick with the single arms and just make the time, or work in barbell rows (upright or bent over)?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wendler's 5/3/1. Dead lift day.
> 
> 5 min warm up on rower.
> 
> ...


It's slightly different, but I get most of my back training by using the seated row machine. We also have a free weights version.

I have a dicky lower back and this training is okay for this.

Also works the shoulders and biceps

Nice workout here, Dirk too:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> It's slightly different, but I get most of my back training by using the seated row machine. We also have a free weights version.
> 
> I have a dicky lower back and this training is okay for this.
> 
> ...


good idea. I'll give both of those a try (we've got a free weights type machine too). Cheers Laurie.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Military press day.

R/C warm ups.

Military press

Warm up

10x20

8x25

5x30

Work

5x37.5

3x42.5

6x47.5

Assistance

Arnold presses

5 [email protected] 17.5's - 6/7/6/66/

Seated shoulder press machine

2x drop sets 40/30/20 (going to failure before each drop)

Lat raises

[email protected] 7.5's

Bicycle crunches

2x50

1 min plank

Stretches.

Not so rushed today, so was able to get a bit more in. Felt like quite a good shoulder session overall. Not done these assistance for a few weeks, with doing the 100's thing, and wasn't able to make nearly as many reps as I was 6 weeks ago. Still pleased though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good going as always


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I think the 100s have done us both good, Dirk.

I think more than anything they've given more strength to enable easier muscle tone


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Squat day.

5 min warm up on rower.

Squats

Warm up

Body weight x 20

Bar x 15

40x10

50x5

Work

52.5x5

60x5

67.5x5

Pyramid down (5reps each time)

assistance

Leg press

165 5 sets of 10

Standing calf raises

Warm up, then 5 sets of 10 @ 100kg

Couldn't get to the ham curls again, but if something has to give i don't mind it being that, as I reckon my hams get worked with the squats and presses. Press 5 kg up on last week.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done mate. Good leg stuff:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If I was only doing one rowing movement I would use the Low Pulley Row station. Works all the upper and middle back, a bit of arms, and keeps a lot of the stresses away from your lower back too.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> If I was only doing one rowing movement I would use the Low Pulley Row station. Works all the upper and middle back, a bit of arms, and keeps a lot of the stresses away from your lower back too.


cheers Ming


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wendler's 5/3/1. Bench press day.

R/C warm up.

Bench press.

Warm up

Bar x 20

40x10

50x8

Work

60x5

70x5

77.5x6

Pyramid Down to almost failure each time for a bit of volume.

Dips

Body weight x 10

2.5x10

5x10

7.5x10

2x10x10

Hammer strength incline chest press

2 triple drop sets. 50 down to 20. Failure each time. Can't remember reps but started at 12 on the first set.

Tricep pushdown.

2 triple drop sets. 50 down to 20. As above!

Felt nicely intense this. Dips are getting back up there, which is nice. On the train to work now. Think I'll have a little snooze. Night night.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Very disheartened today. Took all my measurements this morning. They're almost exactly the same as they were on page 1 if this journal. 10 months hard work. No noticeable change. Got some serious reflecting to do..

Which way to go. I'm eating like a horse. All my lifts are going up at least, so that's good. But no bodily improvements to speak of! Here's some thoughts. It's a bit stream of consciousness so apologies in advance.

I think I'm going to ditch 5/3/1 and move to maybe a pull/push/legs. Should I eat more? I'm getting in about 3500 kcals per day, with about 240g protein in that. Ok, at the weekends I'll have a few glasses of wine, but still... I feel like I'm eating all the time and frankly I don't like the bit of a gut I've got on me.

The big one. AAS. I'm not a body builder, but I would like some gains. Is there anyone my age who does't use? Can I make any gains without it? Do I want to make that commitment?

Should I dial everything back and concentrate on shaving off some fat if I'm finding it hard to put some muscle on?

Any advice greatly welcomed.

Anyway, trained this morning. Should have been dead lift day, but just did a general back and bi's session. Various rows, pull ups curls. Didn't write anything down I'm afraid. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Very disheartened today. Took all my measurements this morning. They're almost exactly the same as they were on page 1 if this journal. 10 months hard work. No noticeable change. Got some serious reflecting to do..
> 
> Which way to go. I'm eating like a horse. All my lifts are going up at least, so that's good. But no bodily improvements to speak of! Here's some thoughts. It's a bit stream of consciousness so apologies in advance.
> 
> ...


Mate

Don't be disheartened.

if as you say your measurements are the same and your lifts are going up then simply put you are loosing body fat and gaining muscle. That is improvement!

What do you want for yourself?

do you want to look strong or do you want to be strong?

Right now you are not growing but you are gaining strength so you are adding muscle density rather than muscle volume to your body. There will come a point when you can not get any stronger without getting bigger.

Or you can change your routine train and work to get bigger rather than stronger using time under tension and mind/muscle connection to add volume to your muscle.

you will be eating a calorie excess doing both so neither is more likley to add bodyfat than the other.

Its what you want for yourself. All I would say is how many Krav Maga practitioners do you know who are built like brock lesnar ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I know mate. I am training for strength, but I would like to look stronger a bit! Take your point though. What do you mean by time under tension and mind/muscle connection?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> The big one. AAS. I'm not a body builder, but I would like some gains. Is there anyone my age who does't use? Can I make any gains without it? Do I want to make that commitment?


I'm 45.

Yes, you can make gains without AAS, but it's a helluva lot slower at our age. What probably took a year when we were younger, now takes 3 or 4. But it is doable. The question is, do you want to wait that long?

For me, once I got to a stage where it was just going to take too long to add muscle naturally, AAS were just the next progressive step. And tbh, I'm sort of kicking myself that I didn't do it 3 or 4 years earlier.

It's a helluva big decision to make and although I can only tell you to make your own mind up, for me, I've never looked back. That's not to say that it's an easy option. I probably work harder in the gym and at diet now than I did when I was a natural - once you go on cycle, you don't want to waste it and IME, that means you hit everything harder than ever.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> I'm 45.
> 
> Yes, you can make gains without AAS, but it's a helluva lot slower at our age. What probably took a year when we were younger, now takes 3 or 4. But it is doable. The question is, do you want to wait that long?
> 
> ...


cheers cheese!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

One word of advice mate.

Don't jump on just because you're feeling a bit disheartened now. Have a good, long think about it and also read up as much as you can. Take a bit of time over it. There's no rush.

It's an important decision so you need to make the right one for you and make it with a clear head.

And who knows? Maybe you've just temporarily plateaued and whilst you're taking that time and having a think, things will kick in and you'll be back on track naturally.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I know mate. I am training for strength, but I would like to look stronger a bit! Take your point though. What do you mean by time under tension and mind/muscle connection?


lift 100kg once or 50kg twice and your moving the same amount of total weight but spending twice as much time with your muscle under tension.

If you bend your arm you are using your bicep but if you flex your bicep you have created a mind muscle connection. When I lift a weight I want to lift the weight, when a body builder lifts a weight they want to feel the muscle that's doing the lifting. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> lift 100kg once or 50kg twice and your moving the same amount of total weight but spending twice as much time with your muscle under tension.
> 
> If you bend your arm you are using your bicep but if you flex your bicep you have created a mind muscle connection. When I lift a weight I want to lift the weight, when a body builder lifts a weight they want to feel the muscle that's doing the lifting. Hope that makes sense.


It does. It makes a lot of sense. Thanks.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk,

My apol's. I've had a lot on today with family problems....

Is it all about bodybuilding?

You say it's not but you, me, everyone on this site wants an increase in their size or we want to make some sort of improvement i our physique. That's why we all logged on in the first place.

We're older than the new, 20-something wannabees just starting up. Time catches up so fast!

There comes a point where surely every bodybuilder must see sense and realise that he will not continue to grow. It's hard but it's practical common sense. It's the human being's body structure. I'm digressing, back to square...

Wendler's thing must have made you stronger and fitter. It has me.

You need to step back and think about how you want to feel at 50.

Look, I'm 49 in a couple of days. I'm never gona get to how I used to be...but I'm happy with my weight and fitness. I've got enough size that I want. I don't use any drugs at all. I'm okay. I've got a bit if a belly on me but I'm good for my age.

Yes. It's frustrating not being able to grow after all the effort, but it is really now about keeping in shape.

I only see your avi, but looking at your journal entries you put in the efort BIG TIME!

Don't be disheartened Dirk, you're training hard and well.

You are doing great! :thumb:

(Sorry 'bout the spelling....my fat fingers)!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

cheers Loz. I know. My avi is a couple of years old npw. I think I can get to that level of bf quite easy (I think maybe about 15/16% ?) I don't realy have a problem getting weight off! There's some more recent (July) pics of me on p33 of this journal. I think I've got a bit more bf now. My plan of action at the moment is - new programme. Though I've enjoyed wendler's, I am going to go for something with higher volume. Maybe some kind of push/pull/legs. I'll have a look through yours and a few others' journals for inspiration. I'm giving up deads (shock/horror). My back's a bit twingy lately and you know what? I'm 50 with a history of back problems... I am going to keep a wendlers style with squats, though. That little and slowly method is working well for me there. Diet wise I think I'll stay as I am for now, see if I can tighten it up anywhere, until the new year. Then I'll start stripping some fat off. I'm just more comfortable with a lower bf. I'll get some pictures up so I have something to compare. Thanks, as ever, for your input. I hope your mum's ok.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks mate.

Yes just have a scoot around the journals.

When you brought Wendler's routine to my attention I picked at it and devised a method to suit my fitness levels and also took into consideration my back and shoulder ailments.

I won't look back now I do my 100 & 50's sessions, together with two days regular training too. I've also tried other's bits and bobs, Greshie, DiggyV, etc.

I'm sure you can adapt some kind of formula to suit your plans.

Take a look at the people you work with. Are they as fit as you are? No!

And you're 50. That's how I judge myself and I realise I'm not so bad at all, 49 tomorrow!

Good luck with it all, Dirk.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Dirk,
> 
> My apol's. I've had a lot on today with family problems....
> 
> ...


Dont forget Dirk has not been training for 10/15 years, only for 3 or 4 years. I trained from 40 to 47/48 without making any really solid improvements but then finaly got my training and diet correct and made more improvement in one year than I did is the previous 7.

So I cant agree with you. Im 50 pushing 51 and I'm in the best shape of my life.

Dirk, my advice is decide what you want most strength or aesthetics and then go for it 1000% but what ever you do don't buy into that cr-ap that your best years are behind you


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dont forget Dirk has not been training for 10/15 years, only for 3 or 4 years. I trained from 40 to 47/48 without making any really solid improvements but then finaly got my training and diet correct and made more improvement in one year than I did is the previous 7.
> 
> So I cant agree with you. Im 50 pushing 51 and I'm in the best shape of my life.
> 
> Dirk, my advice is decide what you want most strength or aesthetics and then go for it 1000% but what ever you do don't buy into that cr-ap that your best years are behind you


That's interesting mate, that you trained for 7 years without much improvement. Hope for me yet!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dont forget Dirk has not been training for 10/15 years, only for 3 or 4 years. I trained from 40 to 47/48 without making any really solid improvements but then finaly got my training and diet correct and made more improvement in one year than I did is the previous 7.
> 
> So I cant agree with you. Im 50 pushing 51 and I'm in the best shape of my life.
> 
> Dirk, my advice is decide what you want most strength or aesthetics and then go for it 1000% but what ever you do don't buy into that cr-ap that your best years are behind you


I only offered my viewpoint there. I can only give my opinion and advice.

As you say, Dirk will surely make up his own mind in how he wishes to proceed and may listen to all our replies.

I certainly would not try to force anything more than a possible solution on anyone.

If you read carefully, I was trying to be helpful


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I only offered my viewpoint there. I can only give my opinion and advice.
> 
> As you say, Dirk will surely make up his own mind in how he wishes to proceed and may listen to all our replies.
> 
> ...


don't think @BestBefore1989 meant anything Laurie. He's just a bit gruff sometimes.  play nice you two.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> I only offered my viewpoint there. I can only give my opinion and advice.
> 
> As you say, Dirk will surely make up his own mind in how he wishes to proceed and may listen to all our replies.
> 
> ...


Please don't take any offence.

I made no mention of your intentions, I only commented on your advice, I'm sure your intentions are good.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> don't think @BestBefore1989 meant anything Laurie. He's just a bit gruff sometimes.  play nice you two.


BB is a bit gruff? I've never noticed that, but I think he says what he thinks, and I like that, and god knows he's ticked me off enough times, :laugh:

Hey Dirk macquickly.....hope you are ok mister, with your son etc? Been thinking bout since I read that on the 45 thread...hope so...have an ugg (((((((((((((o))))))))))))))). X

And on the age thing, we are getting older, but sometimes we make glass ceilings for ourselves don't we? I'm very guilty of that at times...have a think but don't get down about gains or lack of them etc....took me a while to get going, but once things started shifting around, the changes were great.....well, you know, not greeeeaaaaaaaaaaat....but a dam site better than where I was..

Take care you! And secret hugs to the Ickle one okay? Xx


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Please don't take any offence.
> 
> I made no mention of your intentions, I only commented on your advice, I'm sure your intentions are good.


Honestly, no worries bud. I'm okay with things:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> don't think @BestBefore1989 meant anything Laurie. He's just a bit gruff sometimes.  play nice you two.


It's ok. Everything's fine

How's your son?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's interesting mate, that you trained for 7 years without much improvement. Hope for me yet!


The fooker hadn't met me before that!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Errm 50 years old is fook all,before 51yo there will be my heaviest ever lifts recorded,i have trained since 15 yo and had 10 years or so out until 2 years ago,any doubts,,,,,,watch me do it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> BB is a bit gruff? I've never noticed that, but I think he says what he thinks, and I like that, and god knows he's ticked me off enough times, :laugh:
> 
> Hey Dirk macquickly.....hope you are ok mister, with your son etc? Been thinking bout since I read that on the 45 thread...hope so...have an ugg (((((((((((((o))))))))))))))). X
> 
> ...


I like it too Flubs. Boy's ok now. Thanks for the advice and hugs

x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> It's ok. Everything's fine
> 
> How's your son?


he's ok mate. bit scary for a while, but he's ok now thanks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Errm 50 years old is fook all,before 51yo there will be my heaviest ever lifts recorded,i have trained since 15 yo and had 10 years or so out until 2 years ago,any doubts,,,,,,watch me do it!


I'd love to if I was ever down that way.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'd love to if I was ever down that way.


You would be most welcome mate,as any of my friends on here would also!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

no training today after the weekend with my lad. too knackered. I'm off on holiday next week too, so I think I'm just going to do some cardio classes this week, then do some runs while I'm away. I've been having a think. I think I'll carry on training mainly as I have been until I sort myself a new routine. i want to drop some calls, though, as I want to shed some of this fat I've put on. If I'm not putting on much muscle, putting on fat is just compounding it. I'll strip back a bit, see where I am then. May change my mind tmrw though. Bit confused at the mo.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Not another holiday ??? :w00t: you are always on holiday :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Not another holiday ??? :w00t: you are always on holiday :laugh: :beer:


My last one was a tuppence ha'penny log cabin not far from skeggy and this next one's a freebie! Still, I'm not complaining. I'm dead on my feet. Need a break.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> no training today after the weekend with my lad. too knackered. I'm off on holiday next week too, so I think I'm just going to do some cardio classes this week, then do some runs while I'm away. I've been having a think. I think I'll carry on training mainly as I have been until I sort myself a new routine. i want to drop some calls, though, as I want to shed some of this fat I've put on. If I'm not putting on much muscle, putting on fat is just compounding it. I'll strip back a bit, see where I am then. May change my mind tmrw though. Bit confused at the mo.


Crikey Dirk McQuackerlikie...apart from having a son and the holiday, you could be my twin on the training front right now...we should start our own company, confused.com.

Hey mister...get that cardio cracked out, then have your holiday, chill, have some fun and hugs with your famerleeeeee....and release your mind.....ideas will come to you....they will...and you will be off and running again.....

see what I did there? "off and running"? cough...sneaking in a cardio reference just to show HOW vewwy vewwy clever I really am...

saunters off doing that cocky sorta walk with a smug look on me choppers...oh yeah ...I'm a dude.....errr? orrrrr...not? no danglies present, so mebbe not a dude...but ya know, pretty cool anyhow....cough....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Crikey Dirk McQuackerlikie...apart from having a son and the holiday, you could be my twin on the training front right now...we should start our own company, confused.com.
> 
> Hey mister...get that cardio cracked out, then have your holiday, chill, have some fun and hugs with your famerleeeeee....and release your mind.....ideas will come to you....they will...and you will be off and running again.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well what a week it's been. After my boy being ill, they all caught it. I reckon it's norovirus. Many nights not sleeping, cleaning up vomit and poo this week. To cap it all, I've got it now. Spent the last 2 days in bed, haven't eaten a thing, shitting through the eye of a needle. Supposed to be going on holiday tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

so sorry mate, been there and its not much fun!

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well what a week it's been. After my boy being ill, they all caught it. I reckon it's norovirus. Many nights not sleeping, cleaning up vomit and poo this week. To cap it all, I've got it now. Spent the last 2 days in bed, haven't eaten a thing, shitting through the eye of a needle. Supposed to be going on holiday tomorrow.


 mg: That's a nightmare, bud.

Hope you feel better very soon and manage to get away okay:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope you get better soon, being ill like that is no fun :no:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh dear! That does sound awful...hope you all recover well enough to have and enjoy your hols......x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks all. Up early this morning. My stomach's still a bit dicky, but not as bad. However, for added fun, my back's seized up a bit! Can only assume it's a reaction to spending so much time in bed. Currently on one crutch. It's not so bad though. Reckon it'll loosen up in a day or two. Christ, I need a holiday!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> thanks all. Up early this morning. My stomach's still a bit dicky, but not as bad. However, for added fun, my back's seized up a bit! Can only assume it's a reaction to spending so much time in bed. Currently on one crutch. It's not so bad though. Reckon it'll loosen up in a day or two. Christ, I need a holiday!


Bloody hell! You have a crutch now? You don't do things by halves do ya...oh lawwwd...you're gonna need another holiday to get over this one at this rate, lol.....

Can you do stretching to ease your back? The child pose is a gentle one......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Bloody hell! You have a crutch now? You don't do things by halves do ya...oh lawwwd...you're gonna need another holiday to get over this one at this rate, lol.....
> 
> Can you do stretching to ease your back? The child pose is a gentle one......


yup. plenty of stretching. child's pose in there.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> thanks all. Up early this morning. My stomach's still a bit dicky, but not as bad. However, for added fun, my back's seized up a bit! Can only assume it's a reaction to spending so much time in bed. Currently on one crutch. It's not so bad though. Reckon it'll loosen up in a day or two. Christ, I need a holiday!


Well that sucks mate,if you have a virus,any old injuries always seem to surface for the duration of it,strange but true,i am having the same with shoulder and forearm,though happily not my back,as it is on light duty these days pmsl.Hope you feel better mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Been having a think the last week or so. Come up with the start of a plan. First thing is I'm going to shift this fat I've put on ther last few months.. So I'll be weight training 2 days a week, with conditioning on another 3 (4 if I can squeeze it in). Knock the cals right down.

****ing down here, but I don't care, I'm on holiday. Check this gaff out! -


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Been having a think the last week or so. Come up with the start of a plan. First thing is I'm going to shift this fat I've put on ther last few months.. So I'll be weight training 2 days a week, with conditioning on another 3 (4 if I can squeeze it in). Knock the cals right down.
> 
> ****ing down here, but I don't care, I'm on holiday. Check this gaff out! -
> 
> ...


you cant really complain about the state of the gaff when your on a freebie

:lol:

Looks beautiful mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow! mate. That's amazing. Looks like a Grand Designs project.

And in Northumberland as well. Lovely part of the country. Enjoy your break:thumb:

Good to have time to sort out your future training plans too


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Wow! mate. That's amazing. Looks like a Grand Designs project.
> 
> And in Northumberland as well. Lovely part of the country. Enjoy your break:thumb:
> 
> Good to have time to sort out your future training plans too


It's an amazing place. I feel like a burglar.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's an amazing place. I feel like a burglar.


Enjoy your little lap of luxury mate.

By the way I've got "Amazing Spaces" set up for Thursday


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Does look an amazing place .... enjoy your holiday  :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It is a great place. It's owned by an organisation called the Calvert trust. They offer holidays for disabled people. Although most of the physical activities they have on offer here (archery, shooting, climbing, sailing, etc) aren't appropriate for Molly, they have a sensory room, which she loves, and a swimming pool, which you get to yourself for an hour. She's never happier than when she's in a swimming pool! There's loads of chalets here, all of which are fully accessible. All the staff are great too. There really is some lovely people out there.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bit of cardio this morning to wake my body up after the last week and a half of illness/holiday. 20 min on the rower, followed by 20 min HIIT on a spin bike. trying to sort my self out with a 2 day split for a couple of months, so going to start that tmrw with a leg session.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

did a light leg session this morning. easing back into it.

5 min rower warm up.

squats.

warm up

10 x bar

10 x 40

10 x 50

wrk

3 x 5 x 60

leg press

3 x 8 x 160

ham curl

3 x 8 x 50

standing calf

3 x 8 x 100

hanging leg raises

3x10, supersetted with 1 min planks.

It's amazing what a couple of weeks off does. Feel really weak. Anyway, this forms day 1 of the 2 day split I'll be doing for the next month or so. I'm thinking day 2 (upper body day) will go like this -

bench press

CGBP

OHP

Dips

Chins

3 sets of 8-12. will increase weights when I can do 3 sets of 12 slowly, with good form. How does that sound to everyone? Anything missing? Rubbish sets/rep range? Given that this has to be doable within an hour.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I think that sounds fine, Dirk.

Perhaps add some hi-rep stuff too?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I think that sounds fine, Dirk.
> 
> Perhaps add some hi-rep stuff too?


it's a question of time really. If I can fit it in I will.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Upper body day today. God, I'm not feeling it at the moment. I've had the triple whammy of being thoroughly demoralised the other week when I took my stats, followed by a week's illness, then a week's holiday. Feeling very weak and puny. Need to find a way back in mentally. Did my legs o. Monday, then couldn't get in to work because of the weather, so went to a krav class that I wouldn't normally get to. So felt pretty fried Tuesday! Wednesday went to my regular krav class. Didn't train yesterday, so here we are, upper body day.

5 min R/C warm up

Bench press

Warm up

20x20

10x30

8x40

5x40

3x60

Work.

3x5x70

Chins-bodyweight

7/5/7

CGBP

3x8x50

Upright bb rows

3x8x30

Bodyweight dips

3x8

All very light. But I was feeling weak! Been a busy week n work. Got a very busy weekend ahead of me as well. At least I've started again. Be better next week. Dropped the Cale quite considerably too, so that'll be having an effect.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Don't worry about it mate.

It's amazing how a couple more sessions can get you back on track.

Life throws a lot of wobblers and buggers up our plans...you'll be fine really soon:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

You're always there with encouraging words loz. I know you've got real problems going on in your life at the moment. It's appreciated.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Anytime mate.

You guys help me so much too:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Dirk Macquirkiliie.....as has been said...you'll get back on your feet soon enough...this is life as we know it right? Having a bit of a strange time myself at the mo, however...you and I and all who are struggling a bit with the gym thing will get back on boards soon enough...just keep going and doing anything that keeps you ticking over...better than nothing at all mister....right?

Happy weekend to ya....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Ullo Dirk Macquirkiliie.....as has been said...you'll get back on your feet soon enough...this is life as we know it right? Having a bit of a strange time myself at the mo, however...you and I and all who are struggling a bit with the gym thing will get back on boards soon enough...just keep going and doing anything that keeps you ticking over...better than nothing at all mister....right?
> 
> Happy weekend to ya....x


there's a lot of it about on here at the mo Flubs! I'm becoming more and more convinced there's something in this seasonal adjustment disorder.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Crack on buddy....it all comes right in the end


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

cardio/core/bodyweight today. Needed to give myself a shake up.

popped 1.5 caps DMAA, then an hour later -

10 min on rower.

20 min HIIT on a spin bike

hammer grip pull ups, supersetted with dips. 3 sets of 10

Hanging leg raises, straight legged 3x10

Russian twists with a medicine ball (feet off ground) 2x20, supersetted with 1 min planks.

Good old stretch.

Took about 50 minutes. Felt great!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Revitalised and back for more, Dirk. Well done:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Leg day

5 min warm up on rower

Leg press

Warm up

10x40

10x80

6x120

Work

3x12x160

Squats

10x40

6x50

3x5x60

5x50

5x40

Ham curl

3x8x50

Standing leg press

3x10x100

Had to do leg presses before squatting, as there was someone in the rack. I actually proffered it this way round. After the heavy work on the press the I was able to concentrate more on my form with the squats (if that makes sense). Learned something today.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session there Dirk!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Standing leg press,

is that a squat machine? a leverage or hack squat?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good leg work, mate:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Standing leg press,
> 
> is that a squat machine? a leverage or hack squat?


should have said standing calf raise. Sorry!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cardio and bodyweight exercises.

I enjoyed this session so much on Sunday I decided to do it again.

10 min rower

20 min HIIT spin bike

Pull ups. Wide grip, 3 sets of 4. Super setted with bodyweight dips 3 sets of 10.

Hanging leg raise straight legged. 3 sets of 10 supper setted with Russian twists with an 8 kg ball, 2 sets of 20.

Ab roller wheel thing. 1 set of 10.

Really enjoyed this. Sweat pouring off me. Starting to notice some of the fat dropping away. I'm also enjoying getting my cv fitness back up. It's dropped off a bit lately and I'm noticing it if we're sparring or doing drills in krav. I'm asthmatic and there's a huge amount of cv disease in my family, so it's something I like to keep on top of.

Of to work now to continue changing the face of British TV. Thanks for reading. Promise to catch up with everyone's journals in the next couple days.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good man, my fitness and flexibility have suffered as I've searched for some strength. I need to address that.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good man, my fitness and flexibility have suffered as I've searched for some strength. I need to address that.


I think I'd sacrifice some of my fitness for some of your strength!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You're on a roll mate, fantastic! :thumb:

If you could remove ITV1 entirely, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

....And I'm enjoying 'Amazing Spaces' by the way.

Looked for you in the end credits but couldn't see your name


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> You're on a roll mate, fantastic! :thumb:
> 
> If you could remove ITV1 entirely, it would be much appreciated!


gladly



Laurieloz said:


> ....And I'm enjoying 'Amazing Spaces' by the way.
> 
> Looked for you in the end credits but couldn't see your name


my name's roy williams


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> gladly
> 
> my name's roy williams


I saw you then!

You didn't have to give out your name though. So you're not really Dirk McQuickly at all! Illusions shattered everywhere


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I saw you then!
> 
> You didn't have to give out your name though. *So you're not really Dirk McQuickly at all! Illusions shattered everywhere*


reality is always somewhat mundane!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I saw you then!
> 
> You didn't have to give out your name though. So you're not really Dirk McQuickly at all! Illusions shattered everywhere


Don't really mind giving out my name tbh


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm pleased you have a normal name, fella.

I've always had to bite my lip as I thought you were some sort of cowboy:cowboy:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm pleased you have a normal name, fella.
> 
> I've always had to bite my lip as I thought you were some sort of cowboy:cowboy:


you don't know Dirk McQuickly?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you don't know Dirk McQuickly?


I never knew that, no!  Interesting.

I'm just Laurie or Loz by the way.

Maybe if I take up golf at 50 you can call me Larry? mg:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Upper body day.

R/C warm up

Bench press

Warm up

Barx20

40x10

50x8

50x5

Work

3x6x70

6x60

7x50

7x40

Chins

7/5/7, super setted with dips 3x10

CGBP

10x50

10x50

8x50

Upright row

3x10x30

Ez bar curls

2xdrop sets starting at 15x20(plus whatever an Ez bar weighs), down to about 10x10. Actually, the second set started at 10x 20!

Nearly turned the alarm off and went back to sleep this morning. Glad I got up. Nicely frazzled.

Did krav we'd night too. Went well. There was a grading weekend. Few weeks ago which I missed. Gutted. There isn't one now til spring. The instructor said I'll be fine for grade one.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Great session there Dirk !

I know the "I need to get up" feeling !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chins, super setted with dips ! :thumb:

Love it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Solid workout there Dirk. And well done on your progress in the Krav:thumbup1:

Got me thinking I should perhaps re-introduce some bench pressing into my own training.

Depends on my shoulder probs, but your bit today may be achieveable.

I think I will spend some of tomorrow's training session practising this. Thanks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Great session there Dirk !
> 
> I know the "I need to get up" feeling !


It doesn't usually affect me Gresh, I'm usually up early, but not yesterday!



BestBefore1989 said:


> Chins, super setted with dips ! :thumb:
> 
> Love it


I enjoy this! Only problem with doing them after bench presses is I haven't got enough in me to do weighted dips. Need to eat more spinach



Laurieloz said:


> Solid workout there Dirk. And well done on your progress in the Krav:thumbup1:
> 
> Got me thinking I should perhaps re-introduce some bench pressing into my own training.
> 
> ...


I do enjoy bench pressing. My pecs are the only part of me that I think I can see some progress in!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Been a bit slack with my journal keeping this week. Very busy in work, so something had to give. So here's the week so far -

Monday

Lower body day

5 min rower warm up

Leg press

Warm up

20x40

10x80

8x120

Work

3x8x170

Squats

3x6x60

Ham curls

3x10x50

Standing calf raises

3x12x100

I think I need to see a strength coach for my squats. Even though they're very light I seem to have a psychological barrier as soon as I get 2 plates on. I can get nice and deep with anything below 60, but as soon as those 20's go on I have a problem getting right down. I know it's psychological cos of my back problems.

Anyway, Tuesday-

Cardio and bodyweight

10 min steady on rower.

20 HIIT spin bike

Hammer grip pull ups 7/6/4, super setted with bodyweight dips, 3 sets of 12

Hanging leg raises, straight legged. 3 sets of 10, super setted with planks, 3 x 1 min.

Back extensions, 2 sets of 10

Russian twists, holding 10kg plate. Feet off floor. 2 sets of 20.

This is becoming my favourite day of the week! Absolutely sweating buckets at the end. Looked like I'd been in a shower.

Krav last night, so day off today. Upper body day tomoz. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice couple of sessions there mate:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Upper body day.

5 min r/c warm up

Bench press

Warm up

Bar x 20

8x40

6x50

4x60

Work

2x7x70

2x5x70

My aim was for 3x7x70, but I felt that my form on the second set was off, in that I wasn't quite touching my chest, so broke the last set into 2x5. Much better. Get 3x7 strict next week 

Chins 7/5/5. Super setted with dips. 3x12.

Upright bb rows

3x8x30

Ez curls

2x8xbar +25

Gym owner collared me on the way in. Lovely bloke, but boy does he like a yak. Knocked 20 min off my time, which is not inconsiderable at 6 in the morning. Was hoping to have a nice long session and throw a few extras in. Didn't work out like that. Still, not too bad. Off to work now. Have a nice day everyone.

ps very excited cos going to see gravity tomoz. Can't remember the last time we went to the flicks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Oops! Missed out tricep extensions

3x8x50


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good workout mate. Tell the gym bod to shut up. Enjoy the movie:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Didn't train at all last week-manic week in work. I was on the 6.20 am train in the morning and the 8.15pm train home in the evening. So as you can imagine, not much time for the gym.

Picking up pretty much where I left off, which is trying to shed a bit of the body fat I put on over this year. So no pb's are going to be hit! Getting some cardio in every session where I can. May make an exception on leg day! I think I'll carry this on til chrimbo, have a blow out, then switch up to a p/p/l routine. Still training Krav Maga at least once a week, twice when I can.

Yesterday

5 min warm up on rower

20 min HIIT spin bike

Straight into

Body weight dips 3x12. 1 min rest in between

Bench press

3x5x70

OHP

3x5x35

hanging leg raise. Straight leg.

3x10

Tricep pushdown

2x12x50

1x11x50 (failure)

Today

5 min warm up on rower

20 min HIIT spin bike

Straight into

Pull-ups. Body weight. Hammer grip.

7/6/5/4/3

Bent over db rows

3x8x22,5

Back extensions

3x10

Chins

4/3/2/2. (Fooked-can't do any more!)

Plank

3x1 min

Can't believe what's gone on in here during the week when I was mostly away! Loads of people banned. One or two I'm sorry to see go.

Thanks for reading everyone. Journals duly caught up with over the next few days.

PS Gravity is brilliant


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

good work there ! shame work Interupts training every now and again!:laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It does get in the way, doesn't it?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

krav last night. much kicking. sore shins. ouch. My last day on my current job tomorrow. got a week off then until my next job starts. looking forward to that.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm a bit demob happy today. Last day on this job today. Been ****ing about on here most of the day. I'll fill in my journal details this evening. Or I may drink wine.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I guess drinking wine won out :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sorry I haven't posted here for a while, I'm trying to catch up.

Training going okay?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I guess drinking wine won out :laugh:


You know me too well



Laurieloz said:


> I'm sorry I haven't posted here for a while, I'm trying to catch up.
> 
> Training going okay?


Don't worry mate, you've been having a bit of a lively time of it lately. Training's fine, ta. Krav Maga this morning.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bit of a shock today. some of you may remember that I was having some tests done recently due to hearing problems I was having. The specialist mentioned meniere's disease and said that some of what i was exhibiting fitted in with that, although I was lucky in that I wasn't experiencing the serious symptoms. Well, that luck ran out this morning. started feeling dizzy and pretty quickly crumpled to the floor. the whole room felt as if it was spinning. I was on the floor unable to get p for about 3 hours, vomiting every now and then. eventually was able to make it to the sofa. Doctor's been and confirmed it does look like meniere's. got some medication and I feel better this evening than this morning. Just have to see where it goes from here.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> bit of a shock today. some of you may remember that I was having some tests done recently due to hearing problems I was having. The specialist mentioned meniere's disease and said that some of what i was exhibiting fitted in with that, although I was lucky in that I wasn't experiencing the serious symptoms. Well, that luck ran out this morning. started feeling dizzy and pretty quickly crumpled to the floor. the whole room felt as if it was spinning. I was on the floor unable to get p for about 3 hours, vomiting every now and then. eventually was able to make it to the sofa. Doctor's been and confirmed it does look like meniere's. got some medication and I feel better this evening than this morning. Just have to see where it goes from here.


Oh mate. That's hellish!

That's a severely restricting ailment. My father had that very bad, coupled with vertigo and it's not good.

It's awful you have this at all, but it's early on and you're young to be affected by this complaint, so the medication should suppress it a lot.

You must let us know how you get on and if you need to change your training at all.

Again, Roy, I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> bit of a shock today. some of you may remember that I was having some tests done recently due to hearing problems I was having. The specialist mentioned meniere's disease and said that some of what i was exhibiting fitted in with that, although I was lucky in that I wasn't experiencing the serious symptoms. Well, that luck ran out this morning. started feeling dizzy and pretty quickly crumpled to the floor. the whole room felt as if it was spinning. I was on the floor unable to get p for about 3 hours, vomiting every now and then. eventually was able to make it to the sofa. Doctor's been and confirmed it does look like meniere's. got some medication and I feel better this evening than this morning. Just have to see where it goes from here.


Sorry to hear this too, though at least you know what you have to deal with, but it can be very debilitating ... hopefully the medecines and any dietary changes the doctor's recommend will be effective :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I had never heard of meniere's disease but google has just given me a quick insight.

Mate I am sorry.

I hope that with the correct meds and diet you can control this and I wish you nothing but the best mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had never heard of meniere's disease but google has just given me a quick insight.
> 
> Mate I am sorry.
> 
> I hope that with the correct meds and diet you can control this and I wish you nothing but the best mate.


thanks mate. yesterday was my first full on attack after having problems with my ear for 6 or 7 months now. Just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> thanks mate. yesterday was my first full on attack after having problems with my ear for 6 or 7 months now. Just have to see how it goes.


Are you being treated over time for the Meniere's Disease, Dirk? @mark_star had a very good idea with the acupuncture. Will you be giving it a try?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I will Laurie. I've had good experience with acupuncture for my back in the past. As far as conventional treatment goes, it just seems to be a variety of medication to try and lessen the symptoms. I'm on a couple of different tablets at the mo. The problem is there is such a huge variance in the severity and frequency of people's attacks, and some people respond well to some drugs, while for other people they don't work at all. I've done a lot of reading about it in the past few day, also heard of a lot of people who know people who have the condition. Some people manage it and carry on with a normal life. Others, however, are pretty much debilitated most of the time and have lost their jobs and homes because they can't work. I know that my episode was severe, I just have to hope that they're infrequent and that drugs help. Time will tell.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I will Laurie. I've had good experience with acupuncture for my back in the past. As far as conventional treatment goes, it just seems to be a variety of medication to try and lessen the symptoms. I'm on a couple of different tablets at the mo. The problem is there is such a huge variance in the severity and frequency of people's attacks, and some people respond well to some drugs, while for other people they don't work at all. I've done a lot of reading about it in the past few day, also heard of a lot of people who know people who have the condition. Some people manage it and carry on with a normal life. Others, however, are pretty much debilitated most of the time and have lost their jobs and homes because they can't work. I know that my episode was severe, I just have to hope that they're infrequent and that drugs help. Time will tell.


Yes. We can simply hope that it was an isolated attack. It's a very misunderstood disease.

We would like to think that it doesn't reappear and you are able to carry on living a virtually normal life.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk,

Are you ready to restart your training yet mate?

You're understandably concerned about doing too much due to the illness but maybe you could do some basic machine exercises with light weights, or a blast on the rowing machine. Nothing too strenuous?

Hope you're getting along okay


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Dirk,
> 
> Are you ready to restart your training yet mate?
> 
> ...


Cheers Laurie. Actually got back in for the first time today. It's been a rough old couple of weeks here. As well as me being ill, my father in law attempted suicide. He's out of intensive care now, but in a mental hospital. So as you can imagine, it's been a bit of a difficult time.

I got back in to the gym today after being really quite ill for the last 2 weeks. This meniere's really is a ****er. It's not so bad today. In fact I'd say over the last 4 days it has seemed to be subsiding, apart from yesterday morning when I was quite rough. So I decided to give the gym ago. Felt a bit shaky when I woke up, and if truth be told, I felt a bit shaky after I'd trained, but no more so. I just trained ver light - her's what I did -

5 min rower warm up

15 min medium intensity spin bike

dips - 2 sets of 10

pull ups, hammer grip - 2 sets of 5.

core work -

HLR's straight legged - 2 sets of 10

plank - 1 min

russian twists - 8kg ball, feet off floor - 2 sets of 20

so all in all a very light session, but was just feeling my way, seeing how I felt with my blood pressure and heart rate raised. You know what? I felt great. It's such a relief. As I said, I was still a bot shaky afterwards, but no more so than before, and it's calmed down even more over the day. Going to get back in mon and tues morn and if they go ok, get back to krav wed night. Think I'll just keep to something light and similar to this for a week or so, then get on a PPL programme.

The good news is that weight training is recommended as a way of helping manage meniere's, as long as it's free weights. It helps with balance and co ordination.

Thanks for reading everyone (anyone!)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Cheers Laurie. Actually got back in for the first time today. It's been a rough old couple of weeks here. As well as me being ill, my father in law attempted suicide. He's out of intensive care now, but in a mental hospital. So as you can imagine, it's been a bit of a difficult time.
> 
> I got back in to the gym today after being really quite ill for the last 2 weeks. This meniere's really is a ****er. It's not so bad today. In fact I'd say over the last 4 days it has seemed to be subsiding, apart from yesterday morning when I was quite rough. So I decided to give the gym ago. Felt a bit shaky when I woke up, and if truth be told, I felt a bit shaky after I'd trained, but no more so. I just trained ver light - her's what I did -
> 
> ...


Bloody hell!

I'm sorry Roy. And you are Roy from me from now on. No smilies for God's sake. Jeez mate!!

Where do I start!? Okay. At least you got to the gym fella. That's brilliant! You HAVE to to take yourself away.

None of my business whatsoever, or anyone's here...we're internet cosmo space-o-philes!!...

But I want you to just forget about us mate for a while.

Look after your wife and your kids' uncle. That's awful pal.

Take care mate and be strong for yourself and your family.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> I'm sorry Roy. And you are Roy from me from now on. No smilies for God's sake. Jeez mate!!
> 
> ...


my kid's granddad mate! It's nice to get on here and talk to you all Laurie. Just not getting a great deal of time to do it at the mo. I think things are calming down here. We're through the worst of it. Speak soon buddy.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> my kid's granddad mate! It's nice to get on here and talk to you all Laurie. Just not getting a great deal of time to do it at the mo. I think things are calming down here. We're through the worst of it. Speak soon buddy.


Oh God! I've made that sound so bad. I am sorry mate. Sh!t.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Oh God! I've made that sound so bad. I am sorry mate. Sh!t.


Not at all.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Not at all.


Oh no. I've been out on the pop today but I can't believe I said that. I'm going to bed.

Take care mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Not been the best of times for you recently Roy and it's difficult to say very much about your father in law without sounding trite and superficial except that at least he is still with you and should now be able to receive the help he needs.

It's good to hear that free weights training might help with meniere's disease, in fact free weights are supposed to help all of us as we get older with bone density, muscle retention, and balance etc ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Not been the best of times for you recently Roy and it's difficult to say very much about your father in law without sounding trite and superficial except that at least he is still with you and should now be able to receive the help he needs.
> 
> It's good to hear that free weights training might help with meniere's disease, in fact free weights are supposed to help all of us as we get older with bone density, muscle retention, and balance etc ....


Cheers Gresh. In actual fact, it's more my wife and her sisters I'm worried about and the effect it would have had on them, not to mention his grandchildren (ie my children). In fact my wife would have been the one who found his body ( as it is she is the one who found him and called the ambulance), as he chose to leave his partner and their beautiful house in the south of France a couple of months ago and move into a terraced street in the East Midlands 200 yards away from us. I'm a bit angry, you may have picked up on that.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Cheers Gresh. In actual fact, it's more my wife and her sisters I'm worried about and the effect it would have had on them, not to mention his grandchildren (ie my children). In fact my wife would have been the one who found his body ( as it is she is the one who found him and called the ambulance), as he chose to leave his partner and their beautiful house in the south of France a couple of months ago and move into a terraced street in the East Midlands 200 yards away from us. I'm a bit angry, you may have picked up on that.


I can understand your feelings Roy, but you must remember that most suicide attempts are by people who have fallen into a very dark place and have lost perspective, of both what is good in their life and of the effect their actions would have on those closest to them....

I have a tale to tell about a suicide that happened locally a few months ago which indirectly involved members of my best mate's family, however it can wait until things are in a better place with you.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I can understand your feelings Roy, but you must remember that most suicide attempts are by people who have fallen into a very dark place and have lost perspective, of both what is good in their life and of the effect their actions would have on those closest to them....
> 
> I have a tale to tell about a suicide that happened locally a few months ago which indirectly involved members of my best mate's family, however it can wait until things are in a better place with you.


I know. You're right Gresh. My reaction to the incident is also informed by my feelings towards the man in general, he's always been manipulative, bullying, self centred and irresponsible. I know I have to get past that and be sympathetic.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I know. You're right Gresh. My reaction to the incident is also informed by my feelings towards the man in general, he's always been manipulative, bullying, self centred and irresponsible. I know I have to get past that and be sympathetic.


Your so much a better man than me mate. If I was going through everything you are I would not have the time or the inclination to be sympathetic. But I guess it would help yor wife if you can. at least appear to be.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your so much a better man than me mate. If I was going through everything you are I would not have the time or the inclination to be sympathetic. But I guess it would help yor wife if you can. at least appear to be.


I'm certainly not a better man than you mate! It's actually a relief to hear someone express an opinion that's similar to what I'm feeling. @Greshie's right in what he says, but I am finding it difficult.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I know. You're right Gresh. My reaction to the incident is also informed by my feelings towards the man in general, he's always been manipulative, bullying, self centred and irresponsible. I know I have to get past that and be sympathetic.


Now that is interesting and actually relates to the tale I shall tell one day when all this is further in the past.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Now that is interesting and actually relates to the tale I shall tell one day when all this is further in the past.


pray tell!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> pray tell!


No, I shall wait until there is some distance from the events


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just in to wish you and your family


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo dirk merquickly.....just to wish you and your family a happy Xmas and a happy new year. Xx


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

All the best to you and your family, Roy.

Take care, bud:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just in to wish you and your family





biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL
> View attachment 142721





Flubs said:


> Ullo dirk merquickly.....just to wish you and your family a happy Xmas and a happy new year. Xx





Laurieloz said:


> All the best to you and your family, Roy.
> 
> Take care, bud:thumb:


cheers everyone! been an eventful couple of weeks as I'm sure you can imagine. Up and down with the meniere's, father in law gone completely snooker loopy and work, chrimbo and everything on top! Got into the gym today for the second time since my first attack 3 weeks ago. Felt a bit shaky half way through, but carried on and did a light full body session. Hoping to get some more in over the hols. Moving seems to help. Apologies for not catching up with everyone's journals. Hopefully I'll be able to do that in the next week or so. Have a great christmas everyone. x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey you...it's just great that you are still here....wobberleee or not....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas Roy ... :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Merry Christmas Roy ... :thumb:


Right back atcha Greshie |(I don't know your first name  ) I'll be around here more in the coming weeks


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Went for a road run this morning. First time in 2 years. Really enjoyed it. Ran along the canal at 7 this morning. Outdoor running and any other activity that involves co-ordination is supposed to be very good for managing menieres - it helps to rehabilitate your sense of balance that is damaged after an attack. With that in mind, I'm going to be doing a lot of conditioning training over the next month or so (running, boxing, trx and, of course, krav maga), then gradually phasing back in the weights (which are also good for co-ordination, apparently). So not a great deal of body building going on for a while (but then I'm not a body builder anyway  ). Bear with me people!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

That sounds excellent mate.

Now you've started and enjoy it, you should find it easier each time you go out on your run.

The other stuff too...if it helps with your condition that's great.

You take care mate:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Dirk Maquackerlikie.....it don't matter WUT you do, as long as you're doing something right?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Roy,

I'm leaving mate.

I wish you all the best and I do hope you get over your health problemd.

So long mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheers Laurie. Sorr to see you go, but good luck mate.


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

I hope you're still not consuming 370g of protein, that'd be tragic.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning everyone. I've started a new journal, as I felt that my circumstances now warranted it! Thanks for all your interest and helpful comments over the last year or so. If you're not completely bored by me by now, my new one can be found at - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/253808-training-menieres.html#post4786083


----------

